# Sakura's "love" for Sasuke



## mariobro (Aug 20, 2007)

This question is totally opinionated, there is no right or wrong answer. I'm just gonna present two points and have people decide which one holds more water I guess.

Do you think that Sakur'a love for Sasuke is "puppy" love, by which I mean when little boys say they "like" other little girls. Or do you think that Sakura would really spend to rest of her life with Sasuke, if given the chance.

Basically, is Sakura's love real or not.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 20, 2007)

NaruSaku is Canon Kishi just tried to lead us off the trail with the Sakura's First love Sasuke and Hinata's Crush on Naruto but in the end NaruSaku will prevail.

It's pretty much real but I think she said it out of *Haste* cause he was leaving but that doesn't effect the feelings but to me timing was wrong.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 20, 2007)

Pairing thread again? D:

Sakura's love for Sasuke is genuine. End.



Life n Discovery said:


> NaruSaku is Canon Kishi just tried to lead us off the trail with the Sakura's First love Sasuke and Hinata's Crush on Naruto but in the end NaruSaku will prevail.



NO pairing is canon. NaruSaku is far from canon. It's the opposite for me. I believe that NARUSAKU is the red herring.


----------



## mariobro (Aug 20, 2007)

But would Sakura really help Sasuke rebuild his entire clan, could she love him that much?


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 20, 2007)

mariobro said:


> But would Sakura really help Sasuke rebuild his entire clan, could she love him that much?



She claimed she would do anything for him.


----------



## astrox (Aug 20, 2007)

I believe that she just thinks (or perhaps thought) that he's good looking. The fact that he's dismissive of her just adds to the fire, creating a feedback loop. There is no substance between them. At least I fail to see any.


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Sakura's love was real...


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Sakura's love in the beginning was a shallow crush. But it deepened as she truly came to know Sasuke. What it is now, I have no clue. While she's come to appreciate Naruto, I think that's more friendship. It's genuine affection, but not romantic at this point. Could it become that, probably.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 20, 2007)

This pairing is so shallow.  But I know how to fix this. KILL SASUKE


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Aug 20, 2007)

it was definitely puppy love (pre-time skip)  now I see it more like motherly love, not just with Sasuke, but also Naruto. she wants to protect them, both.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 20, 2007)

riema said:


> Pairing thread again? D:
> 
> Sakura's love for Sasuke is genuine. End.
> 
> ...



It's like how every Manga is the main character almost always gets the girl he wants.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 20, 2007)

UGH!! I'm fairly certain we has one of these a couple of days ago.

The short answer, yes.  See the Konoha invasion arc for proof.


----------



## barrendesert (Aug 20, 2007)

riema said:


> I believe that NARUSAKU is the red herring.



Agreed! Sakura Red + Naruto Orange = a terrible combination. I get in trouble for this on a daily basis in the fashion aspect of life... 



mariobro said:


> But would Sakura really help Sasuke rebuild his entire clan, could she love him that much?



Well, when two adults love each other, and want to expand their family... You get where I'm going with this?


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 20, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> It's like how every Manga is the main character almost always gets the girl he wants.



I wonder how Kishi feels about this.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 20, 2007)

Another one?

He gave her his trust. He told her of the pain he felt as a result of the Massacre. She stayed by his side throughout Part 1 so he wouldn't have to suffer that pain of loneliness again. He left her with a "thank you". Hope is what keeps her love for him going now, and it seems it may very well pay off, given how he's not so lost in darkness after all, given his actions since he's subdued Oro.

NaruSaku is a textbook red herring. No way a few moments of grief over Sasuke's absence and pity over Naruto's fate as a jin can compete with what we were shown from NaruHina in the chuunin exams, and SasuSaku through the entirety of Part 1.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 20, 2007)

Sakura loves Pakkun. The end. Gimme candy.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 20, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> It's like how every Manga is the main character almost always gets the girl he wants.



First of all, no that's not true.

Second, Naruto's goal was _never_ to "get" Sakura. (He's even accepted her feelings for Sasuke, and does not take "date requests" seriously anymore at all) It's to become Hokage and gain acknowledgment in general.  It's changed a bit for the better--to save Sasuke and protect his important people. No where in that is "win Sakura".



kusogitsune said:


> Sakura loves Pakkun. The end. Gimme candy.



They do use the same shampoo! 



kyuubi425 said:


> Another one?
> 
> He gave her his trust. He told her of the pain he felt as a result of the Massacre. She stayed by his side throughout Part 1 so he wouldn't have to suffer that pain of loneliness again. He left her with a "thank you". Hope is what keeps her love for him going now, and it seems it may very well pay off, given how he's not so lost in darkness after all, given his actions since he's subdued Oro.
> 
> NaruSaku is a textbook red herring. No way a few moments of grief over Sasuke's absence and pity over Naruto's fate as a jin can compete with what we were shown from NaruHina in the chuunin exams, and SasuSaku through the entirety of Part 1.



Heh, agreed. =P


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 20, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> It's like how every Manga is the main character almost always gets the girl he wants.



Naruto not like every Manga, it has its own story.


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it was real....sorta. But not as profound as it would be now that she's older, assuming she loves him still in that way.

Basically, it was more like puppy love. But a very dedicated sort.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 20, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> NaruSaku is a textbook red herring. No way a few moments of grief over Sasuke's absence and pity over Naruto's fate as a jin can compete with what we were shown from NaruHina in the chuunin exams, and SasuSaku through the entirety of Part 1.




I agree...


----------



## Myrkr (Aug 20, 2007)

Why'd don't we just close this thread right now? We all know how its going to turn out, anyways. 

What a waste of time and brain cells, I feel stupider already.


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 20, 2007)

> Sakura Red + Naruto Orange = a terrible combination.


Actually Orange+Red is beautiful. Fall colors!!  (Orange and purple? Yucky.)

Er... Anyway, at first I think Sakura had the standard "OMG that guy is hot!!" syndrome. We've all had it, it's a part of life ;} *Especially at that tender age of 12/13/14* But after a long while, their trust was built up and I believe she began to care more openly and deeply for him. But, since he has since left Konoha, it's difficult to say whether she is still "in love" with him. *It's been hinted that her romantic   feelings are more directed towards Naruto, now.* 

If Sasuke came back, (realistically) I don't think Sakura would still want to be in love with him. She WAS betrayed, you know... 

NARUSAKU PREVAILS! XDXD


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 20, 2007)

barrendesert said:


> Well, when two adults love each other, and want to expand their family... You get where I'm going with this?



Actually, they dont need to love each other, they don't even have to be adults! LOL, jk, but seriously, I know Naru/Saku will prevail, but I still prefer NaruHina.  

I HEARD (may be just a rumor) that Kishimoto was gonna leave everyone single at the end of Naruto 2, which is good, considering so many die hard fans, including my self. 

I said the only thing worst than a character is there fans, the Seto said I was a perfect example, How nice!


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 20, 2007)

Sure, why not.  I don't think they would make it though unless Sakura can stand getting treated like garbage just to keep her strong and cool man.


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 20, 2007)

> I said the only thing worst than a character is there fans, the Seto said I was a perfect example, How nice!



...Wait..What?  
(Your full red bar should prove that theory.. XDXD)


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2007)

Nintinja said:


> I HEARD (may be just a rumor) that Kishimoto was gonna leave everyone single at the end of Naruto 2, which is good, considering so many die hard fans, including my self.



No you didn't, why do you lie?  Is it because you long for bitches?


----------



## Nintinja (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe I shoulda said that rumor was heard from a member in the forums.


----------



## Haruna♥ (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ Mider T you are seriously obsessed with your bitches... Even though you know that you're everybody's bitch,,, >>


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 20, 2007)

Sakura is an ungrateful little......She only acknowladges Sasuke for saving her when most of the time it's Naruto...

Example:When Sasuke woke up at the hospital after Tsunade's healing,Sakura hugs him and almost cries...for what?For him waking up?Meanwhile Naruto saves her from Gaara and she doesn't believe him when he says its Naruto...I wish I could.....


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 20, 2007)

Here we go again...

To answer your question, I believe Sakura?s love for Sasuke is real.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 20, 2007)

*sigh* Another one of these threads.

Let's first discuss why Sakura ever liked Sasuke: he was the cool new badass kid that all of the girls wanted.  No doubt that Sasuke's preference for girls with long hair was just a rumor or misinterpretation at best, and, of course, all of the girls went and grew their hair.

After they were put on the same team, Sakura thought her big chance came, despite the fact that Sasuke showed little to no interest in her or Ino.  The only "intimate" moment Sakura had with "Sasuke" was when Naruto transformed into Sasuke.  Then the real one came along and shooed her off.  And absolutely no progress came about for the months they spent together.  Hell, Sasuke had practically no interest in Sakura, if any.

Then, Sasuke decides to leave the village, once again denying any help offered by Sakura.  We could tell in the Valley of the End that Sasuke liked Naruto better than Sakura, and still he never seemed to give a crap about him anyway.

Then comes a timeskip, where Sakura should have grown out of this little girl's crush and come to realize that Sasuke doesn't give a rat's ass about her.  But, apparently not, and he once again denied any hopes of connection with both her and Naruto.

Yeah, tell me _what basis_ you have for SakuSasu other than the schoolgirl crush.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd merge this with others, but searching for the usual terms isn't yielding close enough matches. Most of them are along the lines of who would people pair Sakura with instead of does she sincerely love him. Ah well, I'll resort to locking if it gets horrible like I assume it would. Please keep personal attacks on members and character bashing down, okay?

I think that at first, it was a shallow kind of attraction since she didn't really know him that well. But, after learning more about Sasuke from being on the same team, her desire to protect him and such probably made her feeling evolve into real love.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> *sigh* Another one of these threads.
> 
> Let's first discuss why Sakura ever liked Sasuke: he was the cool new badass kid that all of the girls wanted.  No doubt that Sasuke's preference for girls with long hair was just a rumor or misinterpretation at best, and, of course, all of the girls went and grew their hair.
> 
> ...



See the link in my sig? Under LAPs? Titled SasuSaku LAMFP? Click it. Read it. Be enlightened.


----------



## Chieko (Aug 20, 2007)

It's hard to say... There are some points in the plot in which I have been led believing that Naruto and Sakura are meant ot be, but at other times, and most of the time, I will admit, the Sakura Sasuke pairing is the answer. I'm still unsure myself though...


----------



## Kurama (Aug 20, 2007)

Chieko said:


> It's hard to say... There are some points in the plot in which I have been led believing that Naruto and Sakura are meant ot be, but at other times, and most of the time, I will admit, the Sakura Sasuke pairing is the answer. I'm still unsure myself though...



Just think about it. Sakura is more accepting of Naruto now, sure, she shows concern and worries over his well being, but the problem is, majority of their bonding in Part 2 has been grief over Sasuke's absence, and the only time she focused on Naruto himself, she pitied him for his fate as a jin. Naruto doesn't want pity. Just because Sakura doesn't randomly scream out "Sasuke-kuuuuun!" with the shoujo eyes doesn't mean her feelings for him have lessened any. What she has shown Naruto is definitely friendship and acceptance, and it can be only interpreted as romantic feeling, not confirmed. And with Hinata's return, and Sasuke's imminent retrieval, NaruSaku's showing signs of a textbook red herring. Do you really think Kishi would have done all he has between Sasuke and Sakura in Part 1 as well as introduce Hinata and have her connect with Naruto just for NaruSaku to happen in the end anyway? That's alot more evidence thrown in the trash than the few moments between Naruto and Sakura in Sasuke's absence, which where brought on by his absence in the first place. Not to say they wouldn't be close if he stayed, it just would have no chance at all of being canon. All NaruSaku can hope for is Kishi's knack for unpredictability. But then for the sake of being unpredictable, he'll be stuck with horrible writing. Hinata will have to fail her theme, and Sasuke willl have to disappear. It's funny how some actually believe Sasuke and Sakura can have a platonic relationship while she's somehow all lovey dovey with Naruto. She won't even let Naruto hug her without him getting smashed. It ain't changin no time soon either. Naruto is like her annoying yet loveable younger brother. He's her Nawaki, the one she wants to protect. Sasuke on the other hand, is the one she fell in love with, the one who needs saving. He is her Dan. She will succeed where Tsunade failed, much like Naruto will succeed with Sasuke where Jiraiya failed with Orochimaru.


----------



## Elle (Aug 20, 2007)

I think her school girl crush has evolved into a more mature kind of love for Sasuke and also for Naruto.  I don't know that she's 'in love' with Sasuke - she doesn't really know him anymore... No matter what - he is not the same boy she knew a few years ago.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 20, 2007)

^^facts and canon.


----------



## Kyuubi_Naruto3 (Aug 20, 2007)

Naruto will get what he wants and he wants both hinata and sakura


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 20, 2007)

If Naruto really got what he wanted he'd end up with Ramen Girl. End of story. Bye bye. See you later.


----------



## Kyuubi_Naruto3 (Aug 20, 2007)

ramen girl likes kakashi episode 101


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 20, 2007)

Honestly, I don't think it was real love pre-time skip, but you never know.


----------



## Kyuubi_Naruto3 (Aug 20, 2007)

darn you stop contradicting me lol


----------



## Kyuubi_Naruto3 (Aug 20, 2007)

i cant for 24 hours


----------



## surajraven (Aug 20, 2007)

i think sakura's love for sasuke is real. everyday she keeps worrying about him
she even visited him in the hospital everyday. she only sees naruto as a good friend or brother, it would be considered i*c*st if her and naruto got together


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 20, 2007)

It wasn't love at first, no. Just a crush.
But I believe by the point Sasuke left, it could have been real love. Sakura had been around Sasuke for months now; they had gone on a number of missions, and had most likely bonded some. Who is to say that bonding more strengthened her crush into something more?


----------



## Squee717 (Aug 20, 2007)

I just think that in the beginning she wasn't really in love with him...
Hey,love is blind...and not that bright at the same time. o.O


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Sakura's feelings are mixed up now she hasn't seen Sasuke is such a long time and the last time she saw him was like when she was a kid..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 20, 2007)

mariobro said:


> But would Sakura really help Sasuke rebuild his entire clan, could she love him that much?


 imagine sakura with 20 babies


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2007)

Foolish romantic idealism.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 21, 2007)

Sakura's love for Sasuke was True, Shallow...and a little bit Whorish....


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 21, 2007)

As much as I love Sakura, your hateful posts do sometimes amuse me, Wallshadow. Too bad I can't rep you right now. Remind me tomorrow before I forget. But yeah, puppy love.


----------



## Fai (Aug 21, 2007)

She obviously genuinely cares a lot for both Sasuke and Naruto. How ever you want to fully interpret it is up to the reader.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 21, 2007)

Genuine.

...I can be delusional.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2007)

Seiko said:


> There is a big difference.
> 
> SasuSaku is Love, NaruSaku are just friends.



They're both in the same situation of unrequited feelings.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't understand how you can all say Sakura's love was shallow when Naruto basically liked Sakura for the same reasons. :/

Edit: I don't see them both in the same situation, truthfully. Considering that Naruto has tried, and tried, and tried, to get Sakura's attention in a romantic sense and has failed each time. She rejected him. Speaking of Part II, Sakura has not been around Sasuke because he's not even there, and yet still, she is constantly rejecting Naruto. Friendship? Fine. But wouldn't you think she'd give him a chance? Sakura's were left unrequited because Sasuke's answer was never clear. It wasn't a 'no'. Naruto is, frankly, a different case entirely because he's supposedly 'always been there for her' (which I disagree with anyway, but, not the point) and even while acknowledging the little what he's done for her and while their friendship grew and she came to accept him (somewhat), she still rejects anything remotely romantic. 

Even when she saw Naruto with a little more respect, she obviously didn't respect him enough to stop hitting him or violently rejecting him. :/


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 21, 2007)

Isn't this really the answer to all things related to pairing these days? I'd say wait ~2 more years and let Kishi reveal these things to us in due time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll just skip everyone's opinions and go right to answering the question:



mariobro said:


> Do you think that Sakura's love for Sasuke is "puppy" love, by which I mean when little boys say they "like" other little girls. Or do you think that Sakura would really spend to rest of her life with Sasuke, if given the chance.
> 
> Basically, is Sakura's love real or not.



In the Second Naruto Databook on Pages 290-291 is the character connection chart and for Naruto's love for Sakura, Sakura and Ino's love for Sasuke, and Lee's love for Sakura are all crushes.

Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



On the Cover of Chapter 363, it says Sasuke threw away love, friends, and his village to go after Itachi.




So it seems Sasuke might've indeed had feelings for Sakura in the past, it's just he never really expressed it.   But three years has passed and much has changed, so anything can happen right now in the story.


And I will end this here.  There is no point going further because any type of pairing threads end up the same:  he said, she said and the run around like a dog chasing its tail.  

Best leave such discussion to the Fan Club Forums, not the HoU.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I don't understand how you can all say Sakura's love was shallow when Naruto basically liked Sakura for the same reasons. :/
> 
> Edit: I don't see them both in the same situation, truthfully. Considering that Naruto has tried, and tried, and tried, to get Sakura's attention in a romantic sense and has failed each time. She rejected him. Speaking of Part II, Sakura has not been around Sasuke because he's not even there, and yet still, she is constantly rejecting Naruto. Friendship? Fine. But wouldn't you think she'd give him a chance? Sakura's were left unrequited because Sasuke's answer was never clear. It wasn't a 'no'. Naruto is, frankly, a different case entirely because he's supposedly 'always been there for her' (which I disagree with anyway, but, not the point) and even while acknowledging the little what he's done for her and while their friendship grew and she came to accept him (somewhat), she still rejects anything remotely romantic.
> 
> Even when she saw Naruto with a little more respect, she obviously didn't respect him enough to stop hitting him or violently rejecting him. :/



Like Sasuke did Sakura? You know, Sakura made repeated attempts to get Sasuke and was rejected each time as well. I thought the confession scene was pretty clear, he appreciated her, but he just didn't feel the same way.

Shonen.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 21, 2007)

> Like Sasuke did Sakura? You know, Sakura made repeated attempts to get Sasuke and was rejected each time as well. I thought the confession scene was pretty clear, he appreciated her, but he just didn't feel the same way.


 
It would not have been out of character (displayed in previous rejections) for him to have said 'no'. But he did not, when it could have been easily cut off right there in terms of romance.

Wow, because the genre dictates everything in the manga. /end sarcasm.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> It would not have been out of character (displayed in previous rejections) for him to have said 'no'. But he did not, when it could have been easily cut off right there in terms of romance.
> 
> Wow, because the genre dictates everything in the manga. /end sarcasm.



She was clearly desperate and bawling her eyes out. Sasuke's an ass, but not a total ass. I take saying "thank you" and then knocking her out as rejection. He wouldn't even given her an answer had she not threatened to scream.

What do you want me to say? It's shonen, it happens. Why does it seems so shocking when it does?


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 21, 2007)

Obviously Sakura's feelings for Sasuke where "puppy love", because she's already found her true love.....Anko.  And by "love" I mean Anko drags her off and "rapes" her but its not really rape because she really, really likes it.

Facts and Canon.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Aug 21, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> See the link in my sig? Under LAPs? Titled SasuSaku LAMFP? Click it. Read it. Be enlightened.



I'm reading it seems interesting. I still think Kishi gonna pull the Sakura loves naruto out nowhere.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 21, 2007)

Because frankly, using the 'shounen' argument is an annoying, repetitive cop-out. Not every other shounen used the same formula. 

So people worry about, attempt to help, protect, are willing to _sacrifice their life  (on more than one occasion)_ for 'puppy love'? 

And gratitude somehow means rejection?

OroAnko FTW.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Because frankly, using the 'shounen' argument is an annoying, repetitive cop-out. Not every other shounen used the same formula.
> 
> So people worry about, attempt to help, protect, are willing to _sacrifice their life  (on more than one occasion)_ for 'puppy love'?
> 
> ...



Alot do, and apparently Naruto is one of them. I was addressing the hitting. Not the pairings.

Subsequently leaving sure does, and their reunion especially.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 21, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Obviously Sakura's feelings for Sasuke where "puppy love", because she's already found her true love.....Anko.  And by "love" I mean Anko drags her off and "rapes" her but its not really rape because she really, really likes it.
> 
> Facts and Canon.



This man is Kishimoto himself.

And please, can we not have a big debate over validity?  I'd rather not have shit hit the fan. It's a matter of opinion in this thread. I'm holding back on defending NaruSaku.

Do not debate; eat caek.


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think that it originated as puppy love, but as time progressed and life threatening situations were presented, because these life threatening situations created trust and bonds between the two. I believe her love for Sasuke got more sincere and she started to love him for who he was and not because she though he was "hawt".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> This man is Kishimoto himself.
> 
> And please, can we not have a big debate over validity?



Ok, fine...


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 21, 2007)

RN is right as usual. His pairings are canon 

All kidding aside, Sasuke hit her so that he wcould get away unnoticed and uninterrupted. He could have left her concious and she would have steered hell to keep him from leaving Konoha. It was a wise move, and it did NOT diminish the importance of his sentence one bit.

It was love, and from Sakura's side, it still is. Sasuke is too swalloed up in hatred now to be able to tell.

Now...remind us all why we have to go looping in circles everytime something like this comes up?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 21, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Alot do, and apparently Naruto is one of them. I was addressing the hitting. Not the pairings.
> 
> Subsequently leaving sure does, and their reunion especially.


 
I don't even consider that an aspect of shounen, since that would require Naruto to retaliate, which he hasn't. Suigetsu and Karin represent that type of relationship more than Naruto and Sakura do.




> So people worry about, attempt to help, protect, are willing to _sacrifice their life (on more than one occasion)_ for 'puppy love'?


 
I didn't get an answer.

Ah, so Kishimoto is now changing the definitions of words that have been in the dictionary for years! Such a powerful man, making 'gratitude' simultaneously equate 'rejection'.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 21, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ok, fine...



Kaiba-boy.  You know I love you.

We should really take the debate somewhere else, but in here, we have to be mature and resist arguing, right?  Before it gets ugly.



LivingHitokiri said:


> imagine sakura with 20 babies



Imagine the sex. 

Hentai makes me happy.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 21, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> This man is Kishimoto himself.
> 
> And please, can we not have a big debate over validity?  I'd rather not have shit hit the fan. It's a matter of opinion in this thread. I'm holding back on defending NaruSaku.
> 
> Do not debate; eat caek.



Nah as full of canonz as I am, I'm not Kishi.  

My Canonz >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kishi's Canon.

Completely agree about the not debating part.



> Hentai makes me happy.



Hentai makes everyone happy.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 21, 2007)

>.>
<.<

Yuri's better.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I don't even consider that an aspect of shounen, since that would require Naruto to retaliate, which he hasn't. Suigetsu and Karin represent that type of relationship more than Naruto and Sakura do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Females hitting a male protagantist or protagantists is a common trope, although yeah, they say or do something in retaliation most of the time. 

I didn't call her love puppy love. I do think it's clear Sasuke doesn't love Sakura romantically.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Females hitting a male protagantist or protagantists is a common trope, although yeah, they say or do something in retaliation most of the time.



While it is in fact the law of Shounen for this to happen, NAruto has shown on more than one occasion that it brings some changes in the whole Shounen theme, it has introduced things that differ from the traditional Shounen archetype.



> I didn't call her love puppy love. I do think it's clear Sasuke doesn't love Sakura romantically.



So...because he hit her he does not love her, right? Right now, we can not be sure of that, but...why say thanks? Had she been doing his laundry all this time and he had to thank her for it before he left? (lame joke I know...I just woke up)


----------



## Nunally (Aug 21, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Completely agree about the not debating part.



Does this mean you're bringing the caek? 

But so this stays on topic: I do believe Sakura's appreciation for Sasuke will at least be like that of a family member or romance. The Team 7 bond is something that goes all ways, so I think NaruSaku, SasuSaku, and SasuNaru are all there.

But yeah: that's my opinion, let's not bash over freedom of speech.  I get shit from being a hater of someone/something, so I just want peace.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2007)

Haruna♥ said:


> ^^ Mider T you are seriously obsessed with your bitches... Even though you know that you're everybody's bitch,,, >>



Aw come on, who doesn't love bitches?  Bitches are great!


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 21, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> >.>
> <.<
> 
> Yuri's better.



Yuri is *always* better.



Hananoshi said:


> Does this mean you're bringing the caek?



Yes and its a very special cake too.

You can thank the Legends of Tobi FC for that cake.



> But so this stays on topic: I do believe Sakura's appreciation for Sasuke will at least be like that of a family member or romance. The Team 7 bond is something that goes all ways, so I think NaruSaku, SasuSaku, and SasuNaru are all there.
> 
> But yeah: that's my opinion, let's not bash over freedom of speech.  I get shit from being a hater of someone/something, so I just want peace.



Agreed.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Following RN's tracks...

*Spoiler*: _Do what the kitty does and chill...TRUST the kitty_


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 21, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Following RN's tracks...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Do what the kitty does and chill...TRUST the kitty_





That's Epic Win right there.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> That's Epic Win right there.



Really? 


But seriously now,


----------



## Kurama (Aug 21, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> >.>
> <.<
> 
> Yuri's better.



AnkoSaku FTW!!
Because Hime makes everything 100x smexier.

Sakura's feelings grew from crush to love. Sasuke gave her his trust. He left her with a "thank you". Not a "no thank you". Its just how it goes. Angst always prevails.
Trust and Hope>>>>>>Grief and Pity
Shounen? What flawless one word reasoning.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 21, 2007)

Anko x Sakura FTW indeed.  I'm amazed that it doesn't have an FC, or at least an active one.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 21, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Yuri is *always* better.



All those times Ino and Hinata had no screentime? 





> Agreed.





Plus, in your face Kabuto, you cannot call my post spam!  That's the only bad part of a mod who does his job. 

D: Really, let's not get to the grief and pity thing. Please. We are not talking about NaruSaku, but SasuSaku. (not to say you started it, but let's not fuel it, eh?)


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 21, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> All those times Ino and Hinata had no screentime?



Tenten too.

In fact, Yuri is the reason all of the girls get so little screentime.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 21, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Tenten too.
> 
> In fact, Yuri is the reason all of the girls get so little screentime.



Ino's shop is a trap! That's where all the yuri deeds are committed 

"I'll take you to the flower shop...."


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 21, 2007)

MangekyuuSharingan22 said:


> Ino's shop is a trap! That's where all the yuri deeds are committed
> 
> "I'll take you to the flower shop...."





It's been confirmed.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 21, 2007)

Read all the posts... Anti-SasuSaku had bad points, Anti-NaruSaku had even worse points, both are good.

Cake is better.

I'm going to bed. I really should be sleeping... Staying up isn't gonna make my illness get better...


----------



## +Shannaro (Aug 21, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Tenten too.
> 
> In fact, Yuri is the reason all of the girls get so little screentime.



DAMN IT, I want to see!!


----------



## KakaHeishi (Aug 21, 2007)

Mm, I'm in two minds about this. 

On one side, I feel like Sakura has a very deep place for Sasuke in her heart but that he did hurt her very deeply. But with her personality change in the Time Skip, I don't think she would bend over backwards for him anymore.

I also think along with this Sakura's feelings for Naruto are changing, there is evidence in the manga and anime that she has feelings for him but none that have been so blatantly obvious.

We'll have to wait and see if Sakura sticks her tongue down his throat or not. Then we get our answer


----------



## Mishari (Aug 21, 2007)

Heishi.Emiari said:


> On one side, I feel like Sakura has a very deep place for Sasuke in her heart but that he did hurt her very deeply. But with her personality change in the Time Skip, I don't think she would bend over backwards for him anymore.
> 
> I also think along with this Sakura's feelings for Naruto are changing, there is evidence in the manga and anime that she has feelings for him but none that have been so blatantly obvious.



Absolutely, I think so too.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 21, 2007)

How can these 12 year olds feel true love! Hm. I think they mature extremely fast due to their proffesion of being killers. Also, they all seem to look/act a lot older than 12/15 so "true love" may be possible.


----------



## Shamandalie (Aug 21, 2007)

Sakura started to "love" Sasuke because he looked cool and he was handsome. That's a crush.

Then they were in the same team and she got even more attached to him.

Maybe you can call it love, but it really depends on your definition. Sakura doesn't know the 'real' Sasuke, she mostly sees the 'Uchiha prodigy'. Though her analytical abilities are great in real life, too, so maybe she was able too see a bit under Sasuke's skin.

Sakura matured a lot during the timeskip. Her character isn't focusing on Sasuke (only) anymore. As for whether her crush weakened or matured into real love, we don't know yet. I vote for the first version, though.

/Why do I bother thinking about it? "SasuSaku sucks" is enough, isn't it? /


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2007)

Another fine can of worms.

I think it was real at the end of Part 1.


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Aug 21, 2007)

i think when sakura matured she learned to focus on other things but sasuke was in the back of her mind. i dont think it was love maybe more of her just still being very fond of him. i also like the more matured sakura more becuz she can fight and she shows naruto more respect


----------



## ***Web-Zet*** (Aug 21, 2007)

Kyouya said:


> it was definitely puppy love (pre-time skip)  now I see it more like motherly love, not just with Sasuke, but also Naruto. she wants to protect them, both.


I agree. Her romantic feelings for him seem to be gone.


----------



## Starber (Aug 21, 2007)

mariobro said:


> This question is totally opinionated, there is no right or wrong answer. I'm just gonna present two points and have people decide which one holds more water I guess.
> 
> Do you think that Sakur'a love for Sasuke is "puppy" love, by which I mean when little boys say they "like" other little girls. Or do you think that Sakura would really spend to rest of her life with Sasuke, if given the chance.
> 
> Basically, is Sakura's love real or not.



I wouldn't call it "puppy-love" per say, it was more of a crush.
Notice I use "was" because the crush developed deeper as the story progressed.

Post-timeskip Sakura wants to save Sasuke as a friend, not as a crush. She wants to reassemble the happiness she knows as Team 7, or at least that's my interpretation. 

Are these feeling that Sakura has for Sasuke romantic? 
It's hard to say yet... all we really know is that Sakura is concerned about his well-being and such.

lol, Did I even answer the question? XD


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 21, 2007)

I think Sakura's infatuation with Sasuke was a shallow crush in the beginning and then developed in something more and deeper, but not something you could call real love. I wouldn't call it "puppy love" either, she was just worshiping the guy in an awful idealistic way.

However, whether her feelings were genuine or not doesn't matter in the end anyway. 

Sasuke has shown several times that he is not interested in Sakura romantically. Heck, he wasn't even very interested in her_ in genera_l in the first place, just as average person. Face it, as long as Naruto is around, Sakura could just as well be air for Sasuke. Why do you think almost all of those supposed to be SasuSaku "hints" happened while Naruto wasn't around or unconscious? 

Just because Sasuke did not outright reject her by shouting "GTFO BITCH, I AM NOT IN LOVE WITH YOU!" doesn't mean his actions and behavior towards her wouldn't speak for themselves. He has shown _many_ times that he does not feel the same way about her than she does (did?) about him. 

So whether it was real love or not on Sakura's part, sure is, it was one-sided and unrequited.
Period.



Hananoshi said:


> Genuine.
> 
> ...I can be delusional.


Nah, believing that Sakura's infatuation with Sasuke was genuine love doesn't justify someone as delusional. 

However, claiming _Sasuke_ felt the same way about her while there hasn't been shown _anything_ that indicates he would like and think of her more than a mere friend and comrade on the other hand... *that is* delusional.



Seiko said:


> There is a big difference.
> 
> SasuSaku is Love, NaruSaku are just friends.


SasuSaku was one-sided love and a weak friendship bond.
NaruSaku is one-sided love and a strong friendship bond.
Sorry to prove you wrong.



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I don't understand how you can all say Sakura's love was shallow when Naruto basically liked Sakura for the same reasons. :/


Both were exactly the same in the beginning. 



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Edit: I don't see them both in the same situation, truthfully. Considering that Naruto has tried, and tried, and tried, to get Sakura's attention in a romantic sense and has failed each time. She rejected him.


 
Considering that Sakura has tried, and tried, and tried, to get Sasuke's attention in a romantic sense back then in part 1 and has failed each time, those are big words to spill, my friend. 

It's not like as if Sakura had any more success in pursuing Sasuke romantically than Naruto had regarding Sakura. Sasuke blatantly rejected Sakura, too. Neither had success. 



> Speaking of Part II, Sakura has not been around Sasuke because he's not even there, and yet still, she is constantly rejecting Naruto. Friendship? Fine. But wouldn't you think she'd give him a chance? Sakura's were left unrequited because Sasuke's answer was never clear. It wasn't a 'no'.


No, it was just a "I am not like you and Naruto", a hit on the back and  leaving her unconscious on a park bench. 
That's worse than a "no".

He rejected her plea although she was willing to give him all she had.
If that's not a rejection I don't know what is. Actions speak louder than words. Just because someone doesn't outright say "No !" doesn't mean he is unable to reject a person. There are more ways to express yourself than verbal communication, you know.

If you told me you loved me and I would thank you and give you a hit on the back in return that makes you lose consciousness... would you honestly believe I am "secretly" in love with you? 

I think the answer should be clear.


----------



## Starber (Aug 21, 2007)

VirusClyne said:


> I think Sakura's  with Sasuke was a shallow crush in the beginning and than developed in something more, but not real love. I wouldn't call it "puppy love" either, she was just worshiping the guy in an awful idealistic way.



I completely agree with this.



> Sasuke has shown several times that he is not interested in Sakura romantically (he wasn't even very interested in her in general in the first place. Face it, as long as Naruto is around, Sakura could just as well be air for Sasuke. *Why do you think almost all of those supposed to be SasuSaku "hints" happened while Naruto wasn't around or unconscious?* )







> SasuSaku was one-sided love and a weak friendship bond.
> NaruSaku is one-sided love and a strong friendship bond.
> Sorry to prove you wrong.



^ This is true.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 21, 2007)

I think that in the beginning of the manga her "love" for Sasuke was a little bit of puppy love. But during the Land of Waves arch, I think that she showed her love is genuine. When Sasuke "died" she left her duties of a ninja, and went against one of the biggest rules of the ninja way. That was to hide your emotions (Which isn't held up by any characters necessarily well). Then after the time-skip she had devoted all of her training to be able to bring Sasuke back, and not for any of her own reasons. So all in all it was puppy love, but it evolved into something more.


----------



## Arti (Aug 21, 2007)

I think its hopeless Cause Sasuke already has Naruto O.o..


----------



## Sliver Fang (Aug 21, 2007)

She really loved him and I can't believe i'm actually viewing a paring thread.


----------



## Creator (Aug 21, 2007)

She just wants to have sex with him. His gay, which means she cant. Which makes her want him more. This isnt love. Its sex obsession.


----------



## Nenin Hugeato (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, i think sakura, just loves him so much to marry him, so its spend whole life love i think.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 21, 2007)

Creator said:


> She just wants to have sex with him. His gay, which means she cant. Which makes her want him more. This isnt love. Its *sex obsession*.





Proof.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 21, 2007)

mariobro said:


> This question is totally opinionated, there is no right or wrong answer. I'm just gonna present two points and have people decide which one holds more water I guess.
> 
> Do you think that Sakur'a love for Sasuke is "puppy" love, by which I mean when little boys say they "like" other little girls. Or do you think that Sakura would really spend to rest of her life with Sasuke, if given the chance.
> 
> Basically, is Sakura's love real or not.



I say it's not, it's just lust.  We never see anything to indicate it's his personality or heart that's her reason for "loving" him, it's all superficial things like his looks and "coolness".

I can't stand Sakura when she's hanging all over Sasuke, she seems so shallow and superficial.  I like her better with Naruto, but I'm not sure she deserves him.

I hope Karin wipes the floor with Sakura's great "love" for Sasuke.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2007)

VirusClyne said:


> Sasuke has shown several times that he is not interested in Sakura romantically. Heck, he wasn't even very interested in her_ in general_ in the first place, just as average person. Face it, as long as Naruto is around, Sakura could just as well be air for Sasuke. Why do you think almost all of those supposed to be SasuSaku "hints" happened while Naruto wasn't around or unconscious?



**Cough, Cough, HACK**

Same can be said about NaruSaku and NaruHina

NaruSaku was mainly without Sasuke
NaruHina was without Sakura.

My challenge for you is to prove me wrong.


----------



## Saosin (Aug 22, 2007)

I think Sakura is a man.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2007)

Saosin said:


> I think Sakura is a man.



If that was true then this thread wouldn't exist because SasuSaku would happen in the third chapter...

_HA HA_ Gay jokes...


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 22, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Proof.





That is quite possibly one of the greatest things I've ever seen, and I don't even like SasuSaku.



AngryMouse said:


> If that was true then this thread wouldn't exist because SasuSaku would happen in the third chapter...
> 
> _HA HA_ Gay jokes...



Gay jokes are always funny, as long as your not a homophobe.  They just fail.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 22, 2007)

_Sakura may like Sasuke but Sasuke is Narutosexual he wants to get hot and heavy with Naruto...so Sakura may want him but he wants some fox boy loving...he will not get it but he can hold Naruto's old jumpsuit and dream..._


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 22, 2007)

That's why Sasuke is tied up in the pic.  Because its time for him to get raped.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Gay jokes are always funny, as long as your not a homophobe.  They just fail.



My aunt is a lesbian and I still love her, doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## surajraven (Aug 22, 2007)

only karin lusts sasuke. sakura actually loves him


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 22, 2007)

The rest of her life of course -____- Could she do so much for just "puppy" love D=


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Aug 22, 2007)

You know what? Why don't we all shut up and read the rest of the new manga and see what happens because none of us here are named Kishimoto and owns a manga called 'Naruto.

Even if we argue, nothing will change.


----------



## silverygreen (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_of_Tragedy-san said:
			
		

> Because frankly, using the 'shounen' argument is an annoying, repetitive cop-out. Not every other shounen used the same formula.


I agree with this one...>.< Though it would be a good excuse for over-dramatic and oh so much sugar and spices that other tards like to reason a pairing out. The difference is that, In a shounen manga, romance is a possibility but don't expect the characters go all lovey-dovey 24/7 (and may I say express their hiddenundyinglove for each other). An example would be Dragon Ball...Chichi and Goku and then Bulma and Vegeta. I'm kinda wondering..did they even muttered the words "I <3 u"?...cause that would really be a shocker.



			
				same as above said:
			
		

> So people worry about, attempt to help, protect, are willing to sacrifice their life (on more than one occasion) for 'puppy love'?
> And gratitude somehow means rejection?



Much like NaruSaku?... Basically trying to stick with this piece of argument means you should also take account that NaruSaku can apply to your reasonings.

Worry: You bastard!Stop acting all cool! Idiot sakura-chan is this worried and...*insertsasuke'sresponse:ialsowanttofightyou* Chapter66

attempt to help: I'll just stick to the countless times Naruto encouraged, yelled, cheered whatever you like to call it, Sakura mainly the chuunin exams part. (Ino vs. Sakura)

protect: I'll protect Sakura-chan at all costs! Chapter 134 pg. 15

Willing to sacrifice their life: aside from Naruto's motto that is to protect Sakura the Promise of A LIFETIME aka PoLt

Gratitude somehow means rejection: 
Sakura: Naruto, Thank you...*he always helped me" ara...so much for the red herring...



			
				same as above said:
			
		

> I didn't get an answer.



I'll give you one if you like^^


> Ah, so Kishimoto is now changing the definitions of words that have been in the dictionary for years! Such a powerful man, making 'gratitude' simultaneously equate 'rejection'.


Um... definitely not(though I wouldn't agree that he's a powerful man in terms of drawing Naruto's destiny or even the fandoms' hopes)  but as far as my poor intelligence can comprehend...The last time I checked GRATITUDE =/= LOVE nor romantic affections for that matter. 
please refer to the meaning I've got from wiki-chan since I'm too lazy to type my own but my ideas are expressed better:
_
Gratitude is the substance of a heart ready to show appreciation, or thankfulness; it is not simply an emotion, which involves a pleasant feeling that can occur when we receive a favor or benefit from another person but rather the combination of a state of being and an emotion; often accompanied by a desire to thank them, or to reciprocate for a favour they have done for you. In a religious context, gratitude can also refer to a feeling of indebtedness towards a deity, e.g. the expression of gratitude to God is a central theme of Christianity. One of the core indications of being a Christian is being grateful to God regardless of any human action taken towards you...a combination of contentment and relational readiness with no desire to benefit yourself._

Now...can you even detect romance...or "hidden" feelings?...

Meaning Sasuke was grateful for whatever Sakura did for him up until that moment. It wasn't an affirmation. Honestly in my opinion...why even connect romance in that phrase when it just states that Sasuke had been thankful for all the support Sakura had given to him. A friendly thanks which can also serve as goodbye See: Sakura...Thank you *insertgoodbye* now the different case: "Sakura...Thank you *insertI'vegothiddenfeelingsforyouilikeyoutodeathtoo* And the other: "Sakura...Thank you *insertandIhateYounowgotohell*

Which sounds more appealing, more SasuKe-KUN?

The keyword is that he had ACKNOWLEDGE Sakura's existence or the love that she's giving for him, the sacrifices she wants to make and have made and closes all of the deal with a simple thank you. 

Rejection in my part is the fact that he rejected Sakura's sacrifices and offered company in tracking Itachi by thanking her, sounds like.."I've been thankful for all that you have done but up to this moment I'll fight this thing alone" or just "I don't want you to get involved" since sakura had been ONE of his precious people along the course, ONE of the FRIENDS he created bonds with, which he had been trying to sever. 



			
				threadmaker-san said:
			
		

> This question is totally opinionated, there is no right or wrong answer. I'm just gonna present two points and have people decide which one holds more water I guess.
> 
> Do you think that Sakur'a love for Sasuke is "puppy" love, by which I mean when little boys say they "like" other little girls. Or do you think that Sakura would really spend to rest of her life with Sasuke, if given the chance.
> 
> Basically, is Sakura's love real or not.



That's a hard question in terms of the eyes of the readers or watchers specially since Kishimoto-sensei has been too kind to us to leave things uncleared. I don't know about the real love part but it's definitely not those kindergarten-luv. I do think Sakura's love is interesting like her interaction with Naruto. It had been from a simple girlish crush since "Sasuke-kun's is just sooo coooooolllll!!" to  knowing the pain and delving more than the outside facade Sasuke's been trying to make. Like Naruto, Sakura carved a piece of name out of Sasuke's heart no matter how many times Sasuke openly rejected her. And everything was a part of her development. It isn't really clarified if she's still trying to find Sasuke-kun to take him home and have happy Uchiha children with him or she just wants to save a blinded friend's soul like Naruto("How am I supposed to be a Hokage if I couldn't even save one friend" or something along those lines). One thing's for sure though Sakura's feeling did mature from part one up to now...the only thing I just can't answer whether Sakura's love is the friendship type or a "real" love as what you want to ask...*sigh* Guess I don't make sense huh...?>.<

On the "I like you to death" or the goodbye seen one thing's been clear (and I'm a bit guilty of it too..I know many would disagree) whatever Sakura showed was a selfish love. I doubt she even realized the weigh of her promises (on her village, loved ones and maybe on Sasuke) or was it panic.(evidence="I'll scream if you go!" a desperate measure to prevent someone in this case Sasuke)



			
				Seiko-san said:
			
		

> There is a big difference.
> 
> SasuSaku is Love, NaruSaku are just friends.



Um...Seiko-san, evidence?

SasuSaku: Romance on Sakura's Part...Sasuke? Now that's love, NaruSaku has been clearly and proven through manga and anime *FRIENDS*, COMRADE or whatsoever. Now that's a big difference isn't it? 
If you had said that they were on the same level(precious people) then I would have agreed but trying to put SasuSaku on a higher pedestal because of a one-sided love is pretty unreasonable don't you think?.


Sorry if I don't make sense thread-maker-san...

EDIT:



> You know what? Why don't we all shut up and read the rest of the new manga and see what happens because none of us here are named Kishimoto and owns a manga called 'Naruto.
> 
> Even if we argue, nothing will change.


^ QFT


----------



## Creator (Aug 22, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Proof.



Indeed.  



Saosin said:


> I think Sakura is a man.



Incorrect. A shemale is more correct.  



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> _Sakura may like Sasuke but Sasuke is Narutosexual he wants to get hot and heavy with Naruto...so Sakura may want him but he wants some fox boy loving...he will not get it but he can hold Naruto's old jumpsuit and dream..._



Incorrect. Naruto is Sasuke sexual. Sasuke is juts gay. Sakura wants to lose her virginity. Ino told Sakura that losing your virginity is the step to womanhood. And thats why Sakura wants sex. Plus Sasuke is alway a Uke. Ie his alway on the bottom. His name suggests that, SasUKE.


----------



## cloudsymph (Aug 22, 2007)

i reckon it will end up narusaku.  not being a narusaku fan or anything it's just leaning towards that way.  and kishi does really seem to be throwing hints here and there that she is starting to fall for him.  not only that i'm kind of taking actual feelings into account.  naruto is always there for sakura so it may actually be taking affect.

and also i hate sasuke so i just hope he dies. but hating him has nothing to do with the pairing outcome i think of.  it's just how i see it at the moment.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL,  Sasuke doesnt love Sakura while the NaruSaku can be debated, plain and simple.  Sasuke rejected Sakura and in the time skip, Sasuke had no problems trying to hurt her.  He doesn't care for her romantically.

Some of you people dont like the Shounen arguement but it has a good reason to be applied since basically characters that showed some sort of interest to one another do hook up over some time skip.   Since Sasuke has not been there and went off on his own and has his own agenda on doing things, you can forget about love relationships with this guy.  

damn, he rejected her when even leaving, sheesh, cannot believe a few are arguing because he didnt say NO that he didnt actually rejected her.  As if leaving and knocking her out and then having a major battle with Naruto wasnt clear enough.  

I guess love is blind for some folks!


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

I've always felt Sakura's feelings for Sasuke developed into genuine emotions-- you can't accept someone with a past like his, with a character like his, and with all the faults he has (with the curse seal and all the dark things she's seen through him) without genuinely loving them. If she had a falsified vision of him to start with, this changed over the course the beginning of the manga, and she accepted these parts of him, worried about him, and realized that he's only human with human motives, and yes, even he could be hurt and get lost and be wrong.

When she started arguing with him for his own benefit (before the pre-lims to get him to quit, during the FoD to get him to fight, goobye scene to get him to stay), I think it was pretty apparent that she realized he didn't need to be idolized, he needed to be pointed in the right direction and the best way to show him that she cared was to try to help him but still be adament when she knew what he wanted was wrong.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 22, 2007)

I think that her feelings were definetely genuine. First they were shallow, but then as she started understanding who Sasuke was more and more, he became very precious to her. When she screams "I love you more than anything!" it could have been a heat of the moment kind of thing, desperation to get him to stay. However, I really do not think that he is or will be her "one true love". For starters he never gave much of the kind of love she was looking for back to her. He thought of her as a precious comrade, yes, but never was he "madly in love" with her. 

I think Sakura eventually found her better match in Naruto, and is slowly falling in love with him.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2007)

silverygreen said:


> SasuSaku: Romance on Sakura's Part...Sasuke? Now that's love, NaruSaku has been clearly and proven through manga and anime *FRIENDS*, COMRADE or whatsoever. Now that's a big difference isn't it?
> If you had said that they were on the same level(precious people) then I would have agreed but trying to put SasuSaku on a higher pedestal because of a one-sided love is pretty unreasonable don't you think?.



There's been a saying that love can foster stronger between friendship...

Hope for NaruSaku? Perhaps... I dunno.



VirusClyne said:


> Sasuke has shown several times that he is not interested in Sakura romantically. Heck, he wasn't even very interested in her_ in genera_l in the first place, just as average person. Face it, as long as Naruto is around, Sakura could just as well be air for Sasuke. Why do you think almost all of those supposed to be SasuSaku "hints" happened while Naruto wasn't around or unconscious?



Same can be said for NaruSaku and NaruHina.

I challenge you to prove me wrong here. (Anyone can join in too.)



I don't exactly think Naruto has given up as Mistress and a few others seem to suspect, asking Sakura out for kicks. If he did it he has to have a reason other than comedy. Sakura seems to be developing feelings for Naruto, impressed by his looks when they first met again and moreso during his predicament. Pity party? Perhaps? But before the Yamato speech she was a little worried that she hasn't done much to help _HIM_. And for those that say Sasuke didn't say no or rejected Sakura at the good-bye scene, well she hasn't exactly said no to his date requests, something usually gets in the way like no money and Tsunade summon. (And yeah the last request irritated her but she came for business reasons, if it wasn't business there could've been a chance...) To end Sakura, we do not entirely know the true extent of her feelings for Sasuke, whether she still holds him as the words she expressed at the good bye scene or if she's moved on and holds him as dear as Naruto has. She seems to be conflicted and wants to affirm who she's really fallen for. Now finally Sasuke. Not much has been dealing with this guy, he apparently have gained bonds with the rest of team hebi (so it seems) and he's been meaning to sever the bonds of his old teammates. Yes, Sakura is precious to him, but how strong are those bonds? Look at it this way, when you fall in love with someone they become the most precious bond ever, sometimes moreso than family. If that was the case with Sakura, Sasuke would threaten to kill her rather than Naruto. Sasuke's goal is to kill Itachi, what happens afterwards is up to him.

So to break that down:
-Naruto hasn't given up on Sakura, (Deny all you want but the feeding scene confirms he still has a thing for her, even though the moment was foiled by the efforts of Sai and Kakashi, and he was bummed she didn't feed him.) but is focused on saving Sasuke, with both his bonds and the promise made for Sakura. (He didn't hear her end the promise.)
-Sakura hasn't directly rejected Naruto in part 2, things get in the way. Her feelings for Sasuke are currently unconfirmed... Time changes things and people.
-Sasuke is dedicated to killing Itachi, while he does hold Sakura dear if he held her at love's angle Sakura would be the one Sasuke would kill for the Mangekyo Sharingan.




And until someone proves me wrong, all the representive hints and moments of the 3 main pairings occur during times when one of the characters that muck up the pairing is absent.

SasuSaku without Naruto
NaruSaku without Sasuke (Hinata isn't much of a threat here, just NaruHina fandom)
NaruHina without Sakura

Prove me wrong... (Only I know if you're right.)


----------



## Enzo (Aug 22, 2007)

Me too!.......


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> There's been a saying that love can foster stronger between friendship...
> 
> Hope for NaruSaku? Perhaps... I dunno.
> 
> ...




good summary though Naruto was more shocked that Sakura was doing such a thing than anything else.  I think he would of said that to any guy who interupted a feeding scene with any girl.  If it was Ino he would of probably said the samething to Sai for breaking it up.


----------



## NaruSaku191 (Aug 22, 2007)

Life n Discovery said:


> NaruSaku is Canon Kishi just tried to lead us off the trail with the Sakura's First love Sasuke and Hinata's Crush on Naruto but in the end NaruSaku will prevail.
> 
> It's pretty much real but I think she said it out of *Haste* cause he was leaving but that doesn't effect the feelings but to me timing was wrong.



Lol you have balls writing that

Heres rep


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 22, 2007)

x_danny_x said:


> good summary though Naruto was more shocked that Sakura was doing such a thing than anything else.  I think he would of said that to any guy who interupted a feeding scene with any girl.  If it was Ino he would of probably said the samething to Sai for breaking it up.



He has no interest in Ino (Or any other girl for that matter). It'd be more of a shock on a guy by having a girl who you don't like to feed ya. Sure he'd be somewhat bummed he wasn't fed by a girl, but it wouldn't matter as much if it wasn't Sakura...


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 22, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> NaruHina without Sakura



Actually, Sakura was always present when NaruHina development occurred. The only time was in Chapter 98. The alone time chuunin talk, which was a very powerful hint for the pairing. 

When people say "absent" they really mean MIA from the manga. Naruto was present when SasuSaku was developed was well. It seems the one that stands out is NaruSaku which only got "true evidence" [lol] when Sasuke and Hinata were both missing from the manga. If I was a NaruSaku fan, I'd be annoyed at that.

Btw, who ever negged me and didn't leave their name, note I will find out who you are. Don't be a coward next time, kay?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

riema said:


> *Actually, Sakura was always present when NaruHina development occurred. The only time was in Chapter 98. The alone time chuunin talk, which was a very powerful hint for the pairing.*
> 
> When people say "absent" they really mean MIA from the manga. Naruto was present when SasuSaku was developed was well. It seems the one that stands out is NaruSaku which only got "true evidence" [lol] when Sasuke and Hinata were both missing from the manga. If I was a NaruSaku fan, I'd be annoyed at that.


 
I agree. And in regards to SasuSaku, Naruto was missing from a few, but not all, and there were points in which he was there and was not even paying attention. I just made a post on this...

Fufufufufu....SHALA!



> I hate when people say that SasuSaku moments occur solely when they are alone. Sakura crying over Sasuke; Naruto was there, but *he was more concerned about the fate of Haku and Zabuza*, so it's not as if Naruto wasn't there. He didn't choose to intervene or otherwise interfere. That's his own fault. Admittedly, Naruto was unconscious during most of the Curse Seal scenes, but hm, how many other people were present to see how Sakura pleaded with him to stop and hugged him? Quite a few, even Ino. When Sakura hugs Sasuke in the hospital, Naruto is not only there, but again, does not intervene. Chapter 181, it was Naruto's own fault he wasn't there, since he was under the impression that Sasuke wasn't going to leave. Sakura knew, Naruto didn't.
> 
> The smaller moments are between them and only them for a good reason; those moments when Sasuke opened up to HER, not to anyone else. I mean, we know he doesn't just walk around saying "Hi, I'm Uchiha Sasuke, my clan was slaughtered, I've been lonely for a hella long time, I used to cry about it. Want to eat lunch?" >.>'' It's not in his nature to instill trust in anyone, someone close to him or otherwise. Those details were entrusted to her and her only, not Ino, not any other female, not Kakashi, and not even Naruto. It was done for a reason. Since Naruto recognizes Sakura's feelings, I don't find it prudent to accuse SasuSaku developing behind closed doors or without the influence of Naruto, because it HAS. *SasuSaku doesn't NEED Naruto to develop. *Naruto did not open Sakura's eyes to Sasuke's plights; Naruto did not push Sakura to Sasuke. This misconception is annoying.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 22, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> He has no interest in Ino (Or any other girl for that matter). It'd be more of a shock on a guy by having a girl who you don't like to feed ya. Sure he'd be somewhat bummed he wasn't fed by a girl, but it wouldn't matter as much if it wasn't Sakura...



 if any good looking chick did that and Sai interupted, i believe Naruto would of said to Sai the exact samething.  That is pretty hot scene of a girl feeding you.  I would be pissed of too if some dude interupted that moment of a good looking girl feeding me and giving me determine eyes to feed me and here comes some smuck tries to feed me himself (LOL, dont go down that road). Sakura doing it gave Naruto the shocking face since that was the least person he expected.

this seems to be the one pairing of most likely happening though and it is Sakura being shown with hints.


----------



## Isuzu (Aug 22, 2007)

On Sakura's feelings for Sasuke...

She loved him. It's probably been said over and over, but I think it's pretty obvious that Sakura truly loved Sasuke, for who he was. She knew him better than any other girl (though I think Naruto knows him best), and she was one of the only people to truly reach out for him.

Her feeling in the time-skip -- I believe they're more of a "friendship" love. She most certainly could still want to be romantically involved with him, but I don't she'd jump at the chance of a date with her.

Her goal in Part 1 -- to win Sasuke's heart.

Her goal after he leaves -- to become stronger.

Her goal in Part 2 -- to bring Sasuke back, but not just for herself.


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 22, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> **Cough, Cough, HACK**
> 
> Same can be said about NaruSaku and NaruHina
> 
> ...


And _WHY_ the hell should/would I care? 
Why waste my time to prove you wrong on something I care as much about as your mom's panties color?

I give a rat's ass about NaruSaku or NaruHina and their supposed to be "development", sorry to put it on you. Just the same as SasuSaku. I was merely pointing out that for Sasuke: Naruto > Sakura, no matter regarding what or where and when. 

What's the point to argue about that it is the same with other pairings, even more so pairings I don't even care about? 
Sorry, you will have to "challenge" someone who actually cares.
I am not going to debate things that I could care less about.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 22, 2007)

AngryMouse said:


> He has no interest in Ino (Or any other girl for that matter). It'd be more of a shock on a guy by having a girl who you don't like to feed ya. Sure he'd be somewhat bummed he wasn't fed by a girl, but it wouldn't matter as much if it wasn't Sakura...



Actually, between Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata, Naruto is the one who has shown by far the most interest in people other than his "love interest". Haku, that nameless girl Jiraiya went after, arguably the women other than Sakura in the hot springs, and Konohamaru's pair of sexy jutsu girls.

By contrast, Sakura has arguably Sai (The Sasuke lookalike), and Hinata has a whopping no one else.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

^So true, so true.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> I agree. And in regards to SasuSaku, Naruto was missing from a few, but not all, and there were points in which he was there and was not even paying attention. I just made a post on this...
> 
> Fufufufufu....SHALA!



I love your posts.  And as I've said, when people mean absent, they usually mean MIA from the manga in general. SasuSaku and NaruHina never had that problem. NaruSaku does. 



Veil of Dreams said:


> Actually, between Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata, Naruto is the one who has shown by far the most interest in people other than his "love interest". Haku, that nameless girl Jiraiya went after, arguably the women other than Sakura in the hot springs, and Konohamaru's pair of sexy jutsu girls.
> 
> By contrast, Sakura has arguably Sai (The Sasuke lookalike), and Hinata has a whopping no one else.



_Thank you. _


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

For part one, I really have no idea. But I know the foundations of her relationship with Sasuke were built upon a shallow crush. I don't think it went much more than that as far as romance is concerned.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

Hinata not a threat to NaruSaku? So if she was to let her feelings be known [not necessarily a full blown confession, just obvious enough for Naruto to realize it] his attention won't turn to her, or be split? You really believe he's that romantically devoted to Sakura that he will see her and only her? That's hilarious. Veil already pointed out plenty of times where his attention turned towards other females. And Naruto and Hinata have already given each other mutual respect, admiration, acknowledgment and TRUST, it's quite easy to see him actively pursuing HINATA after this mission's over, even without her letting her feelings be known.

Someone tell me how Sakura's supposedly a threat to NaruHina when SAKURA was the one to point out Hinata was always looking at Naruto?


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Hinata not a threat to NaruSaku? So if she was to let her feelings be known [not necessarily a full blown confession, just obvious enough for Naruto to realize it] his attention won't turn to her, or be split? You really believe he's that romantically devoted to Sakura that he will see her and only her? That's hilarious. Veil already pointed out plenty of times where his attention turned towards other females. And Naruto and Hinata have already given each other mutual respect, admiration, acknowledgment and TRUST, it's quite easy to see him actively pursuing HINATA after this mission's over, even without her letting her feelings be known.
> 
> Someone tell me how Sakura's supposedly a threat to NaruHina when SAKURA was the one to point out Hinata was always looking at Naruto?



Because Naruto likes Sakura more?  

The way you're talking it's as if Naruto and Hinata have already planned a date after the mission.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2007)

Sakura is not important enough. Thread over  .


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

> Someone tell me how Sakura's supposedly a threat to NaruHina when SAKURA was the one to point out Hinata was always looking at Naruto?


 
EXACTLY. And not only Sakura notices this, but also Kurenai, Kiba, and Neji have shown to recognize how Hinata acts around or in regards to Naruto. Honestly, I believe Sakura's intelligent enough to realize that romance isn't her place (if we were to completely ignore the fact that she hasn't proven to like Naruto romantically anyway), especially when it comes to Hinata. 

Conversely, Naruto has realized (on more than one occasion) the interactions of Sasuke and Sakura and at points, had enough sense to not interfere, even though his feelings may have been hurt. (Hospital scene, and in Wave Arc, well, heh, he didn't even care, and the arc when they chase Gaara).



> Because Naruto likes Sakura more?


 
Lol, prove it.  
Considering Hinata hasn't even confessed feelings that point to romance and Naruto, unfortunately, doesn't know, you can't kick it down before it has a chance.

And you think Naruto's actions to Sakura wholly overshadow what lengths Sakura has gone to for Sasuke? Whether in terms of romance or not?


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> Because Naruto likes Sakura more?
> 
> The way you're talking it's as if Naruto and Hinata have already planned a date after the mission.



Yea, he may, but enough to completely disregard giving her a chance? Keep in mind why he made that promise of a Lifetime. "You really like Sasuke don't you Sakura-chan?" Yea. So he's going to turn down someone he cares about and who has shown him nothing but acceptance just because he has some lingering feelings for Sakura, who as far as he knows is still hung up on Sasuke? Sure. Real big threat she is.

Quit puttin words in my mouth. What I mean is contrary to NS fans belief, Naruto does like Hinata, not just people like her. He can easily decide to pursue her, he isn't attached to Sakura's hip. she's just been the only one he's been interacting with so far in Part 2. Hinata's back now, after quite a long absence, so we'll see where things go from there.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2007)

Feelings dont matter. Naruto deserves her more. Thread over I said  .


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 22, 2007)

But also keep in mind that Sasuke has never been shown that he ever loved Sakura romantically.....Saying "Thank you" is gratitude that does not = love....If it is then by that logic.....I guess Sakura saying "Thank you" to Naruto two chapters later at the same place after she realized her wrong assumption of Naruto in the beginning and she finally realized that Naruto always understood her and always helped her...makes it canon as well........(sarcasm for Thank you=love).

Showing gratitude does not make either canon but at least on Sakura's side....it showed her thinking on how Naruto has always been there for her...While Sasuke....just said Thank you and after he knocked her off conscious....it showed nothing from Sasuke's side and he was having the same facial expression when he was leaving the village...He did not even look back like he did right after the Valley of the End fight and he at least look at Naruto at the face....


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Yea, he may, but enough to completely disregard giving her a chance? Keep in mind why he made that promise of a Lifetime. "You really like Sasuke don't you Sakura-chan?" Yea. So he's going to turn down someone he cares about and who has shown him nothing but acceptance just because he has some lingering feelings for Sakura, who as far as he knows is still hung up on Sasuke? Sure. Real big threat she is.
> 
> Quit puttin words in my mouth. What I mean is contrary to NS fans belief, Naruto does like Hinata, not just people like her. He can easily decide to pursue her, he isn't attached to Sakura's hip. she's just been the only one he's been interacting with so far in Part 2. Hinata's back now, after quite a long absence, so we'll see where things go from there.


Bringing up the promise of a lifetime isn't good if you're trying to prove your point. You see Naruto promised Sakura that he'd get him back, not because he was giving her up but he cared for Sakura enough to put her feelings before his own. That, and Sasuke is like a brother to Naruto. 

Part 2 has had no hints at all to suggest she loves Sasuke in a romantic way...(how many times must I argue this point...) There are hints that Sakura may love Naruto romantically. Keyword: HINTS

I haven't put any words in your mouth. I'm only saying by what you said that it's as if Naruto and Hinata have had alot of interactions since the Chuunin exams. That is not the case.

Of course he's not joined to Sakura's hip, but by that logic Naruto has more of a chance of loving Sasuke romantically than Hinata since Sasuke was the first one to accept him, is his best friend AND understands his lonliness the most!


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

People trying to guess Sasuke's feelings annoy the hell out of me, because they just look at the surface, instead of underneath the underneath.

It's funny, that SasuSaku fans can point out countless times where Sasuke has shown Sakura a side of him no one else has seen, where he's shown weakness, trust, and a will to protect her and Naruto at the cost of his life, willing to give up his ambition. ON HIS OWN, without anyone telling him to. All NaruSaku fans can say is "He hit her in the head and left her. And he definitely meant to kill her at the reunion." They only see the negative. We of the SasuSaku/NaruHina camp at least acknowledge the positive of NaruSaku, because it's FRIENDSHIP, not necessarily romance.

Funny how Sakura doesn't realize how Naruto understood her until he said "You really like Sasuke don't you, Sakura-chan?" And then he makes his promise of a lifetime. That was not proof of his "deep" romantic feelings for SAkura. She's not only his crush, but his friend as well. Same can go for Sakura with Sasuke, only it's evident throughout their interaction and their climax Goodbye scene, that her romantic feelings were always precedent when dealing with Sasuke.

@ Supertyphoon: That's just it, my friend. They don't require interaction throughout the story. What I've described between them is there, regardless how many times they've interacted. Sure Naruto showed selflessness in the promise of a Lifetime, but that doesn't prove how intense his feelings for her are. We've gotten elaboration on Hina's feelings for him through flashbacks, and we've gotten elaboration on Sakura's feelings for Sasuke through gradual development. Naruto simply barely paid Sakura attention in favor of his rivalry with Sasuke. Sure, he'd ask her on a date here and there, but it would be in a comedic manner, hardly worth taking serious, since he just brushes off her rejections. Not to mention it usually ties into Sakura getting turned down by Sasuke. Defference is, while Naruto was busy kepping blood oath's and using his Jesus no Jutsu to reform Neji, Sakura and Sasuke stayed inward of Team 7, with each other. Sakura stayed by his side throughout the Curse Seal ordeal, and had to get her attention torn to Naruto by Ino, TWICE. Sasuke noticed immediately that Sakura was injured in her fight with the Sound 3, Naruto was oblivious to her wounds, all he saw was that her hair was cut. Hmmm, perhaps he likes girls with long hair then? And now Hinata has grown her hair out.... And then she LIED to him about it.

And I'm sorry, but you're attempt at humor with the yaoi fails. Naruto isn't gay.

No hints? I see her "Sasuke-kun" face, the crying over Team 7's picture after the failed reunion, and her tear of joy at the news of Oro's death as sufficient hints to back up what has already been established in Part 1. The "hints" you speak of with NaruSaku are hardly concrete. She shows him appreciation, concern and worry, which are expected of friends and teammates. The feeding scene? Sai points out it's something a FRIEND would do. Sakura being useful. That's what's been conflicting her since Part 2 started, whether her improvements through the timeskip is sufficient enough to assist Naruto in retrieving Sasuke and protecting the team. It likely won't be satisfied until she gains SASUKE's acknowledgment, the one who set her on the road to her personal improvement in the first place. She also disrespects him at times, and pities him for his fate as a jin. Naruto does not like that. All other itmes, they are collectively grieving over Sasuke's absence. Naruto's brotherly feelings for Sasuke are still just as strong, though he gets frustrated, why should Sakura's confirmed genuine romantic feelings be any less? Especially when the very reasons why she could move on and no longer love Sasuke are being contradicted? He isn't evil, according to Suigetsu, he's still a Leaf ninja.

Back to NaruHina, yea, in that "two hours" of development there is indeed MUTUAL admiration, RESPECT, TRUST, understanding and acknowledgment. Not to mention Naruto knew that Hinata needed to push herself against Neji to prove she could change herself, and she knew that his perseverance IS his true strength, that he learns from his mistakes. Perhaps the reason Hinata appears so rarely is because when she does, she gains Naruto's attention, and development between them comes quickly. I can easily see how Naruto can fall for her, and fall HARD. Those who don't are stuck with their noses in their Shounen Law Books.

Relationship between the main character and a supporting character doesn't need the amount of screentime that one between two main characters would. We got that with SasuSaku in Part 1 alongside a quick yet large dose of NaruHina. with NaruSaku, it got a bit in the beginning of Part 2, and bits and pieces here and there with Naruto's dates requests [and Sakura's rejections!], but the serious moments between them had nothing to do with any romantic feelings, even the scenes where one may think Sakura may have feelings for Naruto [IMO it's more platonic pity than romantic love], Naruto brushes it off.

Naruto and Hinata have shown each other nothing but acceptance. Naruto hasn't forgotten about Hinata either, seeing how he recognized her immediately in Part even with her physical changes, and she was the one to make Mr HotHead smile a genuine smile [not the overly cheerful mask smile like he did at the news that he could no longer use FRS] in this most recent mission. Believe it or not, she does indeed intend to confess to him somehow, and I really don't see how his romantic feelings for Sakura will keep him from accepting.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> Bringing up the promise of a lifetime isn't good if you're trying to prove your point. You see Naruto promised Sakura that he'd get him back, not because he was giving her up but he cared for Sakura enough to put her feelings before his own. That, and Sasuke is like a brother to Naruto.


 
And it won't help you either, in terms of NaruSaku romance. Considering his bond with Sasuke is stronger than his bond with Sakura, I'd say his absence had a very heavy impact upon Naruto. Think about it. Naruto basically got slapped across the face because he was convincing himself that Sasuke would not leave, and yet he did. He was wrong. Only at VotE did they really come to terms, somewhat. 

Do you expect Sakura to start regarding Naruto as some hero? And also, I think it's pretty clear that Sakura improved herself to not only protect Naruto, but to bring Sasuke back with 'her own power', so it's not as if Naruto's going to hog-tie Sasuke like a prize and throw him at Sakura's feet, while Sakura gushes over a _hero_ that *she still can't wholly respect.*



> Part 2 has had no hints at all to suggest she loves Sasuke in a romantic way...(how many times must I argue this point...) There are hints that Sakura may love Naruto romantically. Keyword: HINTS


 
You cannot disprove it either, so that argument is not worth using.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> People trying to guess Sasuke's feelings annoy the hell out of me, because they just look at the surface, instead of underneath the underneath.
> 
> It's funny, that SasuSaku fans can point out countless times where Sasuke has shown Sakura a side of him no one else has seen, where he's shown weakness, trust, and a will to protect her and Naruto at the cost of his life, willing to give up his ambition. ON HIS OWN, without anyone telling him to. All NaruSaku fans can say is "He hit her in the head and left her. And he definitely meant to kill her at the reunion." They only see the negative. We of the SasuSaku/NaruHina camp at least acknowledge the positive of NaruSaku, because it's FRIENDSHIP, not necessarily romance.
> 
> Funny how Sakura doesn't realize how Naruto understood her until he said "You really like Sasuke don't you, Sakura-chan?" And then he makes his promise of a lifetime. That was not proof of his "deep" romantic feelings for SAkura. She's not only his crush, but his friend as well. Same can go for Sakura with Sasuke, only it's evident throughout their interaction and their climax Goodbye scene, that her romantic feelings were always precedent when dealing with Sasuke.


Naruto and Sakura's relationship actually started to build in chapter 3 where Naruto used henge no jutsu to transform as Sasuke. There he said just what Sakura had always wanted Sasuke to say: "your forehead is so wide and charming, makes me want to kiss it". And as they were about to kiss (could be interpreted as NaruSaku foreshadowing) he realizes why he likes her - because he wants her to acknowledge him. And later in the chapter, the part where Sasuke explains that Naruto has always been alone she starts to understand Naruto better and wanted to act a little nicer to him.

That was the true start of their relationship and it's been growing ever since. It actually grew the most when Sasuke left... and I find it quite ignorant of you just to see Naruto's love for Sakura as just a crush after everything they've been through. After all the promises all the understanding and all of the acknowledgement between them.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 22, 2007)

> It actually grew the most when Sasuke left...



That's what's sad.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> And it won't help you either, in terms of NaruSaku romance. Considering his bond with Sasuke is stronger than his bond with Sakura, I'd say his absence had a very heavy impact upon Naruto. Think about it. Naruto basically got slapped across the face because he was convincing himself that Sasuke would not leave, and yet he did. He was wrong. Only at VotE did they really come to terms, somewhat.



Nope it shouldn't either. NaruSaku is a romantic relationship between both Naruto and Sakura. That hasn't happened. I'm only stating the one-sided part of the relationship between Naruto and Sakura at the time.

Indeed. Naruto is very naive. I suppose that's the innocence of his character... or possibly the ignorance. 



			
				Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:
			
		

> Do you expect Sakura to start regarding Naruto as some hero? And also, I think it's pretty clear that Sakura improved herself to not only protect Naruto, but to bring Sasuke back with 'her own power', so it's not as if Naruto's going to hog-tie Sasuke like a prize and throw him at Sakura's feet, while Sakura gushes over a _hero_ that *she still can't wholly respect.*


I believe she does to some extent, after Sasuke revealed that it wasn't him who saved her from Gaara, but Naruto. But then again she probably views Sasuke as a hero too for saving her from the sound ninja.

Yup I have argued that point before. She has grown and now wants to protect them both instead of just Sasuke. That's the beauty of Sakura, her growth.



			
				Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:
			
		

> You cannot disprove it either, so that argument is not worth using.


I don't plan to either. Until scenes in part 2 showing Sakura's determination to get Sasuke back can be reasonably interpreted to be a romantic display of affection without the possibilities of it being platonic then I still stand by what I say.


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 22, 2007)

riema said:


> That's what's sad.



agreeds...


----------



## *Ex-PrinCeSs* (Aug 22, 2007)

She really did love him at the end of part 1. If she still does, well lets just wait and see I guess..


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

riema said:


> That's what's sad.


What is sad?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> EXACTLY. And not only Sakura notices this, but also Kurenai, Kiba, and Neji have shown to recognize how Hinata acts around or in regards to Naruto. Honestly, I believe Sakura's intelligent enough to realize that romance isn't her place (if we were to completely ignore the fact that she hasn't proven to like Naruto romantically anyway), especially when it comes to Hinata.
> 
> Conversely, Naruto has realized (on more than one occasion) the interactions of Sasuke and Sakura and at points, had enough sense to not interfere, even though his feelings may have been hurt. (Hospital scene, and in Wave Arc, well, heh, he didn't even care, and the arc when they chase Gaara).
> 
> ...



You really think that just because hinata confesses naruto will just like her? And what do you mean prove it. It has been proved many times. Naruto saying now I know why I like sakura so musch. And sakura is obviously flirting with naruto. And since when have naruto and hinata had perfect chemistry. And sorry kyuubi but you have everything backwards.


----------



## Darkhope (Aug 22, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> What is sad?



That Sasuke and to be gone for NaruSaku to even gain a "real" hint.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

riema said:


> That Sasuke and to be gone for NaruSaku to even gain a "real" hint.


I'm not really a NaruSaku fan, I just prefer it over SasuSaku. I really don't care too much on who ends up with who. Just to make things clear... is all.

As I've said before in a previous post, the pairing was foreshadowed in chapter 3 in quite an ironic way..... Please refer to my previous post if you want me to elaborate on that.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

Ah yes, the infamous Henge scene. Where tricks Sakura by disguising himself as Sasuke, only to find out how much she disliked him, mainly becuase she didn't understand him yes, but then he apparently finds out why he likes her so much becuase she wants acknowledgment.

Let's look at that situation there.

Sakura wants Sasuke's acknowledgment. Romantic acknowledgment at first, but later on acknowledgment as a capable kunoichi AS WELL.

Naruto wants Sasuke's acknowledgment too. AS a rival. How this makes his crush on Sakura anymore serious I haven't a freakin clue.

Naruto wants acknowledgment from the villagers that he is mre than the demon brat they pegged him as at birth.

You could say Naruto wanted Sakura's romantic acknowledgment, but then that was pretty much nonexistent in presence of his rivalry with Sasuke. Much work he did on that front.

Hinata wants acknowledgment from her clan that she is no longer the worthless heiress they pegged her as when she was young. She also wants Naruto's acknowledgment that she has changed, thanks to his encouragement and influence. She also wants romantic acknowledgment from HIM.

Naruto wants acknowledgment in general, as well as romantic, but he hardly acts on that aspect in a serious manner. However, if he were to be confronted with Hinata's need for his romantic acknowledgment, there really isn't anything bad about her that would elicit a rejection from him. Of course, his crush on Sakura will come to mind, but really, last he checked, she was in love with Sasuke, and that was half the reason he was going to bring the teme back. She is more accepting of him now, but romantic interest isn't readily present. I can see him telling Hina to wait so he can figure things out, but then from Sakura's side, her and Naruto hardly have been through much to elicit the level of romantic interest on her side, especially since they bond mostly over grieving for the loss of her first love, which isn't all that healthy for a romantic relationship, to warrant her trying to get Naruto over Hinata. SHe's most likely to encourage Naruto and Hinata to pursue eachother, anything to stop Naruto from bugging her with dates, and besides, she's been in Hinata's shoes before.

Too many anti-NH people have the preconception that in order for Naruto to be justifiably romantically interested in Hinata, they need such and such many chapters of interaction, need to go through such and such amount of turmoil. Sorry to say , but you're wrong. Kishi has done all he's needed to do. He COULD have put more, but what's there is sufficient. Naruto notices her now. He LIKES her. She is nice to him. He respects her, she respects him, and they believe in each other. He won't suddenly realize he likes her, because he already does. Not romantically yet, but that's hardly an obstacle given the nature of their connection.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Sasuke noticed immediately that Sakura was injured in her fight with the Sound 3, Naruto was oblivious to her wounds, all he saw was that her hair was cut. *And then she LIED to him about it*.



Which she has done repeatedly throughout part 2-- smiling when she wasn't happy, defending Sasuke from Sai (which is what confirmed her fake smiles "I'll remember that your smile is fake"), and then lying to Naruto when he injured her in 4-tailed Kyuubi form-- that shows absolutely no trust. And for the part of both of them, neither one has mentioned how bad they want to retrieve Sasuke to each other, nor have they mentioned their fears to one another, nor have they had any sort of deep conversation. 

Where as, Sakura has never had a problem having a deep conversation with Sasuke (goodbye scene, for example), and Naruto has never had an issue telling Hinata about his fears (before the fight with Neji).



> No hints? I see her "Sasuke-kun" face, the crying over Team 7's picture after the failed reunion, and her tear of joy at the news of Oro's death as sufficient hints to back up what has already been established in Part 1. The "hints" you speak of with NaruSaku are hardly concrete. She shows him appreciation, concern and worry, which are expected of friends and teammates. The feeding scene? Sai points out it's something a FRIEND would do. Sakura being useful. That's what's been conflicting her since Part 2 started, whether her improvements through the timeskip is sufficient enough to assist Naruto in retrieving Sasuke and protecting the team. *It likely won't be satisfied until she gains SASUKE's acknowledgment*, the one who set her on the road to her personal improvement in the first place. She also disrespects him at times, and pities him for his fate as a jin. Naruto does not like that. All other itmes, they are collectively grieving over Sasuke's absence. Naruto's brotherly feelings for Sasuke are still just as strong, though he gets frustrated, why should Sakura's confirmed genuine romantic feelings be any less? Especially when the very reasons why she could move on and no longer love Sasuke are being contradicted? He isn't evil, according to Suigetsu, he's still a Leaf ninja.



And the crazy thing is, Sakura, like everyone else, never thought Sasuke cared for her, or respected her-- but his respect for her skyrocketed after the FoD, when he realized she had fought for him and to protect him. That was the whole point of the fish scene, where Sasuke was telling Naruto to get more fish and disrespecting him, but the moment Sakura says she needs his help, he changes his mind and decides that 3 fish are enough, or how he does not complain when she tries to help him-- and how when she starts to argue for his own benefit, he tells her that "No one will stop me, _not even you._" 

He was placing her on a completely different level from anyone else.


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 22, 2007)

Crystal Renee said:


> And the crazy thing is, Sakura, like everyone else, never thought Sasuke cared for her, or respected her-- but his respect for her skyrocketed after the FoD, when he realized she had fought for him and to protect him. That was the whole point of the fish scene, where Sasuke was telling Naruto to get more fish and disrespecting him, but the moment Sakura says she needs his help, he changes his mind and decides that 3 fish are enough, or how he does not complain when she tries to help him-- and how when she starts to argue for his own benefit, he tells her that "No one will stop me, _not even you._"
> 
> He was placing her on a completely different level from anyone else.



There is so much truth in this paragraph.... I wish i can rep you again


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Ah yes, the infamous Henge scene. Where tricks Sakura by disguising himself as Sasuke, only to find out how much she disliked him, mainly becuase she didn't understand him yes, but then he apparently finds out why he likes her so much becuase she wants acknowledgment.
> 
> Let's look at that situation there.
> 
> ...


I should seriously stay away from pairing debates... it's way past my bedtime. But I can't!  

Okay, Naruto as a character is shallow unfortunately. He's stupid, loud, dense and aggressive, basically the bronze without the brain - the typical shounen protagonist. The rivalry and friendship between the protagonist and his rival is emphasized as one of the main parts of the manga. And since romance isn't a huge part of shounen mangas it's only natural for their friendship/rivalry to  overshadow romance. I can see where you're coming from though. As far as a possible romance goes, NaruSaku has had the most growth, nothing one-sided. But nothing is taken for granted until the manga is complete yes?


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Aug 22, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> I'll just skip everyone's opinions and go right to answering the question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The spoiler might refer to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



throwing away the love that he was offered, not the one he felt 




I agree with the rest of your post ^_^ Also, this is Shonen... if no-one pairs with no-one-other, it's in the game's rules ^_^


----------



## Dave (Aug 22, 2007)

sakura loves naruto
thats how it will be, and thats how it will end


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> You really think that just because hinata confesses naruto will just like her? And what do you mean prove it. It has been proved many times. Naruto saying now I know why I like sakura so musch. And sakura is obviously flirting with naruto. And since when have naruto and hinata had perfect chemistry. And sorry kyuubi but you have everything backwards.


 
Yes, Naruto recognized that she wanted 'acceptance', the same thing he wanted too. A common goal does not condone romance. 

You people love to stick words in others' mouths, don't you? No one said Naruto and Hinata had 'perfect chemistry'; neither do Sasuke and Sakura. That's what I dislike. You're sitting trying to piece everything together with what is 'perfect' and what supposedly 'fits' and overlooking all the positives that the individuals have to offer each other. Naruto and Sakura have a friendship; good for them. Because they finally understand each other (somewhat), that means romance? Why does it have to be? When Sakura (and Hinata) show affection to the respective males of their choice, why can't that be taken into account too? Why, because Sakura has 'matured', you're saying her feelings at that age were completely immature? 

Why can't people take the word 'love' for what it is? This manga wasn't created to make you lie awake at night and wonder about all the symbolism. Why, when it's slapped in your face, you can't at least acknowledge it. 

Whether she still loves Sasuke or not (Pfft, yeah, okay, as if I'm going to think about it xD) remains to be seen, but that has nothing to do with the slight respect and understanding and sympathy she has bestowed upon Naruto. Again, she is not going to hero-worship him for what he's done. I'm never going to understand how you really think they fully trust each other when HE puts on a facade, SHE lies, HE buys those lies. 

I mean, I'd give it more merit if just one of those times she didn't let loose and smack him into the ground. This isn't 'classic shounen formula' or a two-way term of disrespect. It's Sakura, not wholly respecting Naruto, and him not growing enough of a spine to take it. From Part One to Part Two, the same mannerisms are recognizable; when he knows he's pissed her off and doesn't want to offend her, he puts up his hands in retaliation, becomes nervous, the same thing that Sakura did around Sasuke.

Yet the latter changed. The former did not.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 22, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> I should seriously stay away from pairing debates... it's way past my bedtime. But I can't!
> 
> Okay, Naruto as a character is shallow unfortunately. He's stupid, loud, dense and aggressive, basically the bronze without the brain - the typical shounen protagonist. The rivalry and friendship between the protagonist and his rival is emphasized as one of the main parts of the manga. And since romance isn't a huge part of shounen mangas it's only natural for their friendship/rivalry to  overshadow romance. I can see where you're coming from though. As far as a possible romance goes, NaruSaku has had the most growth, nothing one-sided. But nothing is taken for granted until the manga is complete yes?



Naruto/Sakura has had the most growth for possible romance? Their friendship has grown, certainly, but the romance side of it has hardly changed. Sakura's latest rejection of Naruto was just as fierce as some of her rejections in part 1. Maybe she's starting to get really tired of the date requests?  Can't say I blame her, the joke is really overused

The word development implies change, yet the Naruto/Sakura relationship in a romantic sense looks same as always.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> I can see where you're coming from though. As far as a possible romance goes, NaruSaku has had the most growth, nothing one-sided. But nothing is taken for granted until the manga is complete yes?



You see where Kyuubi's coming from... yet NaruSaku is the pairing he was talking about?  

Kyuubi's point was that screentime and interaction do not necessarily equal a bond or a romantic bond-- especially if you consider the only canon pairing, Asuma and Kurenai, are barely in the series at all and most of the time aren't even pictured together-- I think Kyuubi has a very good point.

@MoT: And there is no such thing as a "perfect" relationship. You have to be able to have your own personality and be able to have conflicts and still care about each other. You also have to be able to trust each other (something NaruSaku is desperately lacking), be able to argue with one another (Naruto NEVER tells Sakura she's wrong. Sakura can fight with Sasuke when it's for his own benefit, though.) when it's for the greater good, and you have to be able to relay your emotions to each other (Something Naruto and Sakura never do unless it's desperate. Sasuke opened up to Sakura first about Itachi.).


----------



## fennixfire (Aug 22, 2007)

Masaki said:


> *sigh* Another one of these threads.
> 
> Let's first discuss why Sakura ever liked Sasuke: he was the cool new badass kid that all of the girls wanted. No doubt that Sasuke's preference for girls with long hair was just a rumor or misinterpretation at best, and, of course, all of the girls went and grew their hair.
> 
> ...


 
This explains it all.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

Crystal Renee said:


> @MoT: And there is no such thing as a "perfect" relationship. You have to be able to have your own personality and be able to have conflicts and still care about each other. You also have to be able to trust each other (something NaruSaku is desperately lacking), be able to argue with one another (Naruto NEVER tells Sakura she's wrong. Sakura can fight with Sasuke when it's for his own benefit, though.) when it's for the greater good, and you have to be able to relay your emotions to each other (Something Naruto and Sakura never do unless it's desperate. Sasuke opened up to Sakura first about Itachi.).


 
That's why I like the pairings I do. Because it's fairly irking to see the stuff that's spewing out of people's mouths (more literally, fingers ^.^) about this _perfect _crap. It's _not true._ 

Geez, I'm lazy, but I know I've done a post on that too; all the times Sakura stood up for Sasuke, or at least a few of them. 

Fufufu, I must find it. But yeah, those of you that think Sakura is a doormat around Sasuke, you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> That's why I like the pairings I do. Because it's fairly irking to see the stuff that's spewing out of people's mouths (more literally, fingers ^.^) about this _perfect _crap. It's _not true._
> 
> Geez, I'm lazy, but I know I've done a post on that too; all the times Sakura stood up for Sasuke, or at least a few of them.
> 
> Fufufu, I must find it. But yeah, those of you that think Sakura is a doormat around Sasuke, you have no idea what you are talking about.



Lets see... I can do a quick run down:

1- FoD, telling him to fight because "at least Naruto's not a coward". An insult AND pressure to get him to do what he needed to save himself.
2- Telling him to stop attacking people while he was in "crazed curse seal form". Was enough to get him to control a power he's never used before.
3- Being honest and giving him the grim truth about their chances to pass the test.
4- Arguing with him over if he should drop out of the exam or not because of the curse seal.
5- Trying to get him and Naruto to stop fighting on top of the hospital.
6- The Goodbye Scene.
7- Training to bring him back- going after him when she knew he didn't want that, because that's what needed to be done.

Just to name a few


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 22, 2007)

Whenever Sakura looks at they're team picture, she starts crying. Which means its real? am I right..? O_o


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, that's a good indictator that it's true


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

Crystal Renee said:


> Lets see... I can do a quick run down:
> 
> 1- FoD, telling him to fight because "at least Naruto's not a coward". An insult AND pressure to get him to do what he needed to save himself.
> 2- Telling him to stop attacking people while he was in "crazed curse seal form". Was enough to get him to control a power he's never used before.
> ...


 
One that I mentioned was the fact that she argued at all, really. Against the shinobi from Otokagure in FoD, she didn't plead, she was *demanding* to know what they had done, and why to Sasuke. I believe she did the same to Orochimaru. I mean, compare that to when her and Naruto ran into the Sand shinobi, she completely backed off and didn't want to cause any trouble. With Orochimaru, she wasn't nearly as cautious, and I'm sure, given that he was the one to show her a brush with death, that she realized just how much more dangerous he was. She was more frightened of him, and yet she wasn't sitting there 'crying' like the apparent 'doormat' and 'weakling' that she is. If Orochimaru had wanted to, he could have killed her and I'm pretty sure Sakura knew that. I thought it inspiring that she stood up to Sasuke and spoke for _his_ sake.

*I love that one.*

Number four is also a favorite.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

Crystal Renee said:


> Which she has done repeatedly throughout part 2-- smiling when she wasn't happy, defending Sasuke from Sai (which is what confirmed her fake smiles "I'll remember that your smile is fake"), and then lying to Naruto when he injured her in 4-tailed Kyuubi form-- that shows absolutely no trust. And for the part of both of them, neither one has mentioned how bad they want to retrieve Sasuke to each other, nor have they mentioned their fears to one another, nor have they had any sort of deep conversation.
> 
> Where as, Sakura has never had a problem having a deep conversation with Sasuke (goodbye scene, for example), and Naruto has never had an issue telling Hinata about his fears (before the fight with Neji).



Actually, I do recall Sakura only defending Sasuke by punching Sai because Naruto was about to attack him. She does the beating for him, basically. Even apologizing for Naruto about him defending Sasuke! She is better at handling sitations like that than Naruto.

Lying not because she doesn't trust him, but because she didn't want to hurt him. Naruto is a very sensitive person when it comes to the people he cares about. Yamato later revealed to Naruto that it was he who hurt her, even proving my point by saying she lied because she didn't want to hurt him. It was enough reason for Naruto to stop relying on kyuubi, as seen in the encounter with Sasuke.

Uhh... I don't think they need to discuss it because they already know how much they both want to retrieve Sasuke back. Didn't you see their tears when Sasuke and Orochimaru dissapeared? They don't really talk much about that, rather they communicate in body language. But there was the scene in 343 where Naruto's and Sakura's struggles to find Sasuke were discussed. Sakura was healing Naruto's arm, and there Naruto mentions that he likes how she can heal him when he gets beat because it's like they are getting closer to Sasuke together. If that's the type of thing you mean then yes they both have 'discussed' it, more ways than one. Shows how strong they have become.




			
				Crystal Renee said:
			
		

> And the crazy thing is, Sakura, like everyone else, never thought Sasuke cared for her, or respected her-- but his respect for her skyrocketed after the FoD, when he realized she had fought for him and to protect him. That was the whole point of the fish scene, where Sasuke was telling Naruto to get more fish and disrespecting him, but the moment Sakura says she needs his help, he changes his mind and decides that 3 fish are enough, or how he does not complain when she tries to help him-- and how when she starts to argue for his own benefit, he tells her that "No one will stop me, _not even you._"
> 
> He was placing her on a completely different level from anyone else.



I think that's because Sakura is an easier person to work around than Naruto when it comes to actual team mechanics, due to Sakura not being his rival and being smarter. 

Plus Sasuke doesn't like accepting help from Naruto, mostly due to him not needing his help or Naruto not being able to when it came to team work, because Sakura always filled in the gap. An example would be Naruto and Sakura trying to remember the password. We both know what happened.  But Sakura's assistance in battle wasn't adequate enough, that's where Naruto came in. He didn't see Naruto as an equal when it came to his abilities. But he was proved wrong time and time again.


----------



## Sasuke' (Aug 22, 2007)

I think Sakura "pre" likes Naruto. But she LOVES Sasuke. She even admitted it! in episode 90++ I think not sure what episode it was.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Naruto/Sakura has had the most growth for possible romance? Their friendship has grown, certainly, but the romance side of it has hardly changed. Sakura's latest rejection of Naruto was just as fierce as some of her rejections in part 1. Maybe she's starting to get really tired of the date requests?  Can't say I blame her, the joke is really overused
> 
> The word development implies change, yet the Naruto/Sakura relationship in a romantic sense looks same as always.



Maybe that's a shounen cliche?  Those scenes are always humorous, they were never intended to be serious.


----------



## Aishiteru (Aug 22, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Proof.



 I loff you and that.

=D


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

ST: Here are the pages of the scene you mentioned:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















It had nothing to do with Naruto. She was angry becuase he was bad mouthing Sasuke.

"Me you don't have to forgive. If I hear you bad mouthing Sasuke-kun again, I won't go easy on you."

She didn't do it for Naruto :/ She just decided to step in at that point-- note, it was after Sai said some pretty nasty stuff. She's usually a character to sit back and not try to make bad bonds with people, but she wouldn't stand for that (like Naruto wouldn't). The fact that she didn't contain herself, like she USUALLY would, is what makes the scene so poignant.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> That's why I like the pairings I do. Because it's fairly irking to see the stuff that's spewing out of people's mouths (more literally, fingers ^.^) about this _perfect _crap. It's _not true._
> 
> Geez, I'm lazy, but I know I've done a post on that too; all the times Sakura stood up for Sasuke, or at least a few of them.
> 
> Fufufu, I must find it. But yeah, those of you that think Sakura is a doormat around Sasuke, you have no idea what you are talking about.



You sure are taking this perfect thing personally. Ok. Maybe I did over exagerate the perfect thing but sakura's feelings for sasuke are in a way unknown. Her crush in part 1 was in a way shallow because she wasnt in love with him. The reason why I say that is because love is a powerful word that cant be misused. Love is basically your so dedicated to the person you would die for him which she did want to do. But think about it. Did she really think his personality was great with deep thought put into it? In many ways sasuke could be supporting narusaku. He told her that naruto saved her and not him and how amazing he was. He told her being alone is something she cant understand so she misunderstood naruto.
Now about hinata. Sure naruto encouraged her and made her stronger but who has naruto not done that to? He changed alot of his enemy's lives. And of course he only said he likes people like her and again he could say anything good about someone. In order for naruhina to happen we all know naruto's heart would have to be broken in the process because he likes sakura. Now tell me. Would that be fair? People say these dates are playful wich is in a way true but naruto is just obviously taking things slow and smooth like he should do. while hinata doesnt even talk to him. And surely that wont help developement if she confesses. So right now we still know nothing.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 22, 2007)

It was fangirl love until the chunnin exams forest of death..Then it became concurined,team mate love [and something else.it's on the "tip of my fingers" but I just can't "reach" it].Then when naruto went training,and sasuke got really hurt by itachi[and gaara fought naruto],it became...I don't know how to say it...Love love...?Timeskip...Not sure.I think it has been "scaraped" alittle but still the same from the time sasuke left.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

NaruSaku having the most development?

Hatred[Sakura] shallow crush [Naruto, yes it is shallow. "Sakura, a total babe"] and mutual misunderstanding->still shallow crush, genuine concern and mutual understanding

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

apathy[Sasuke] not so shallow crush [Sakura] and misunderstanding->mutual understanding, trust[Sasuke], concern, respect, and genuine romantic love[Sakura], 

or 

obliviousness[Naruto] and admiration[Hinata]->mutual trust admiration, respect, acknowledgment, concern, understanding, and genuine romantic love?

You've gotta be kiddin me.

Recent stretch of development lacking the third team member's [Sasuke's] presence, one which naturally would gain both of their attentions and who is also the main source of their development, does not equal more development. It may stand out to you as more what from the hatred->care deal, but that's no different from apathy/obliviousness->concern and then on the affectionate's side you have shallow crush-shallow crush[no romantic development on his side, do you really want his reaction to SasuSaku growth to count? Cuz that's all the evidence there is] against admiration-genuine love.


----------



## SuperTyphoon (Aug 22, 2007)

Crystal Renee said:


> ST: Here are the pages of the scene you mentioned:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Actually I think she did. Why did she stop him from advancing towards Sai?

That's the point, she usually would until Naruto was going to make the first move. But that's not the only scene of Sai badmouthing Sasuke. Chapter 288, page 15 I think. She was more concerned about Naruto losing his cool than Sai talking crap about Sasuke, why didn't she punch him then? Maybe because Naruto didn't intend to physically harm Sai that time? Naruto said he would do anything to get Sasuke back, even if it meant working with Sai. Sakura took that approach, so it goes to show how his actions influenced Sakura's. 

Kabuto even badmouthed Sasuke at the bridge of Heaven and Earth (chapter 291) but Sakura defended Naruto, saying he hasn't a clue of his feelings. 

I do believe that it did anger her when people badmouth Sasuke, however I also believe Naruto is a heavy influence on her actions. She might not have hit him if Naruto didn't advance towards him.

Edit: Also note Naruto's face after Sakura walloped Sai, he seemed confused, shocked almost. I wonder why that is. 

2nd Edit: Bedtime for me, nightio.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> Maybe that's a shounen cliche?  Those scenes are always humorous, they were never intended to be serious.


 
If Naruto actually argued or retaliated then it would be, but that's not it. It doesn't work both ways like Suigetsu and Karin, who are constantly picking on each other.



> The fact that she didn't contain herself, like she DOES AROUND NARUTO,


 
xD



> Did she really think his personality was great with deep thought put into it? In many ways sasuke could be supporting narusaku. He told her that naruto saved her and not him and how amazing he was.




Obviously she didn't mind his personality, or her feelings would have most likely lessened, not deepened. She embraced Sasuke for all his faults. She can't seem to do that with Naruto, or otherwise she should stop overreacting to the quirks he has always possessed.

And Sasuke pointing out her faults doesn't mean he's pushing her to be with Naruto. He stated a fact; if Kakashi had saved her, he would say that; doesn't mean he's pushing her to go jump his bones.



> And of course he only said he likes people like her and again he could say anything good about someone. In order for naruhina to happen we all know naruto's heart would have to be broken in the process because he likes sakura. Now tell me. Would that be fair? People say these dates are playful wich is in a way true but naruto is just obviously taking things slow and smooth like he should do.




First of all, the fact that he brushes off her rejections shows that even if his feelings are hurt, he's not about to tell her nor call her on it. Second, Hinata has deep feelings for Naruto too. If Naruto and Sakura got together, that would break her heart too. Now tell me. Would that be fair?

They're playful because they don't hold much merit and aren't terribly serious. Sakura rarely shows concern to his feelings after those rejections.



> Actually I think she did. Why did she stop him from advancing towards Sai?


 
So she could whip the bastard herself. xD



> Edit: Also note Naruto's face after Sakura walloped Sai, he seemed confused, shocked almost. I wonder why that is.


 
Hm, because she *lied,* then punched the shit out of Sai without a second thought.  Yamato's face was shocked too.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

> Edit: Also note Naruto's face after Sakura walloped Sai, he seemed confused, shocked almost. I wonder why that is.



Maybe because she fooled him too? 

You really think she only hit him so Naruto wouldn't, instead of because he was badmouthing Sasuke? She would have hit him regardless of what Naruto did. If she was only concerned about Naruto losing his temper, she wouldn't have hit Sai. But she did. And what did she say? "If you don't stop badmouthing Sasuke-kun, I won't hold back." She didn't say "If you don't stop  aggravating Naruto".

How the hell will hooking up with Hinata break Naruto's heart? He'll have someone who is truly in love with him for being himself, someone who values his existence. What's heartbreaking about that? That he couldn't get Sakura? He's already accepted her feelings for Sasuke. It won't be a big shock when she goes to him. Not to mention his feelings towrds Hinata aren't affected in the least by his feelings for Sakura, the same goes for Sakura and her feelings for her teammates. He sees Hinata for who she is, and he likes what he sees.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2007)

So to prevent Naruto from hitting Sai she hits him instead? This is.....good logic  .


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 22, 2007)

SuperTyphoon said:


> Maybe that's a shounen cliche?  Those scenes are always humorous, they were never intended to be serious.



Generally this particular shounen cliche is used to "cover up" blatantly obvious embarrassment and romantic tension. Except Sakura demonstrates neither of those when brushing off, rejecting, or hitting Naruto. Hell, she hits Konohamaru the same way.



SuperTyphoon said:


> Actually I think she did. Why did she stop him from advancing towards Sai?
> 
> That's the point, she usually would until Naruto was going to make the first move. But that's not the only scene of Sai badmouthing Sasuke. Chapter 288, page 15 I think. She was more concerned about Naruto losing his cool than Sai talking crap about Sasuke, why didn't she punch him then? Maybe because Naruto didn't intend to physically harm Sai that time? Naruto said he would do anything to get Sasuke back, even if it meant working with Sai. Sakura took that approach, so it goes to show how his actions influenced Sakura's.



It seems to me from Sakura's actions that she cares strongly about both Naruto and Sasuke, though in different ways. It's been pretty obvious since the end of part 1, when a connection was drawn between Sakura's relationships with Naruto/Sasuke and Tsunade's relationships with Nawaki/Dan. Don't try to downplay the blatant care Sakura has for Sasuke by talking about the blatant care Sakura has for Naruto.



> Kabuto even badmouthed Sasuke at the bridge of Heaven and Earth (chapter 291) but Sakura defended Naruto, saying he hasn't a clue of his feelings.



Actually, Kabuto mentioned an uncontestable fact about Sasuke "He left of his own free will" and then insulted Naruto. "Going on like that is hardly becoming of a man." Had Kabuto insulted Sasuke like he did Naruto, you would have a point.



> I do believe that it did anger her when people badmouth Sasuke, however I also believe Naruto is a heavy influence on her actions. She might not have hit him if Naruto didn't advance towards him.



Didn't you see how pissed she was after she hit Sai? Sakura almost certainly would have hit him regardless.



> Edit: Also note Naruto's face after Sakura walloped Sai, he seemed confused, shocked almost. I wonder why that is.



Maybe it's because Sakura transformed from happy-smiley to *I WILL RIP OFF YOUR PENIS AND CRAM IT DOWN YOUR THROAT*? 



> 2nd Edit: Bedtime for me, nightio.



Goodnight.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't understand how her words, _"Me you don't have to forgive. If I hear you bad mouthing Sasuke-kun again, I won't go easy on you.",_ have absolutely anything to do with defending, soothing, calming, or preventing Naruto from getting into a fight. Honestly, that sounds out of context.  



> If she was only concerned about Naruto losing his temper, she wouldn't have hit Sai.


 
Exactly. She would have hit Naruto, which she never has a problem doing. 



> Maybe it's because Sakura transformed from happy-smiley to *I WILL RIP OFF YOUR PENIS AND CRAM IT DOWN YOUR THROAT*?


LMAO.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Exactly. She would have hit Naruto, which she never has a problem doing.



 Good point!


----------



## Nunally (Aug 22, 2007)

For the love of God, why is it that we are talking about:

-Sasuke's "feelings"

-NaruHina

-NaruSaku

This is about _Sakura's_ feelings and how genuine they are, why are we letting it turn into flamebait?

Maybe you can talk about NaruSaku and Sasuke's feelings, but why NaruHina?


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 22, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> For the love of God, why is it that we are talking about:
> 
> -Sasuke's "feelings"
> 
> ...



Any discussion involving even one of the "big three" will inevitably end up as an argument about all three. It's just a fact.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

Jesus, it's not flamebait. I particularly think the discussion has been great. Just because not everyone feels the need to lick opposer's boots and we've been disagreeing at points does not indicate we're not being_ civil_.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Any discussion involving even one of the "big three" will inevitably end up as an argument about all three. It's just a fact.



It's like a reflex. It just comes along naturally. That's what happens when pairing nerds collaborate. *shrugs*


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

Do I have to bust out the LAMFP on this thread or what?

I'll do it, in all it's un-spoiler-tagged glory too.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Do I have to bust out the LAMFP on this thread or what?
> 
> I'll do it, in all it's un-spoiler-tagged glory too.



No joke. He'll go there.  He _dares_ to go there.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Do I have to bust out the LAMFP on this thread or what?
> 
> I'll do it, in all it's un-spoiler-tagged glory too.


 
I've quoted myself numerous times with previous LAP's.

Dude, do it. I will love you...

...

Way fucking more than I do now. And yes, it's possible.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

When My Hime says to do it, how can I refuse? 

*Fuck a spoiler tag​*   ​
Yes, Sakura's feelings were spotlighted over Naruto's in Part 1. Why would that be? Perhaps because it is as important a part of her character as her growth of acceptance for Naruto is? It's obvious that her character mainly focuses on her relationship with both. It's shown in her introduction. She had a crush on Sasuke because he had admirable traits, and hated Naruto because she misunderstood him. Over time, she grew to respect and even admire Naruto [mostly due to second hand observation, unfortunately], and her view of the flawless Uchiha genius was shattered, replaced by the wounded, lonely, tragic soul hidden underneath his stoic facade.

It's ridiculous to try to downplay all of her actions towards Sasuke in Part 1 as the result of a "shallow" crush. Her feelings stopped being shallow after Wave, their first real mission where she got the reality check of what she got herself into when she decided to become a kunoichi. Sasuke warned her of that previously, that she was being too trivial in her pursuit of him when she should concentrate more on improving herself so she can be better prepared for such events. When she saw Sasuke near death, her reaction was that of genuine care and fear for his life. You cannot try to downplay that as saying it was the result of a shallow crush because it simply isn't. even when she thinks Sasuke saved her from Gaara when it was Naruto who really did it, her views is quite justified. She was only starting to see Naruto's improvement, and she was knocked out before Naruto even started fighting. She wakes up, and Sasuke's the first person she sees. He was still in fighting condition when she was knocked out, and she had no knowledge of the skill Naruto displayed during his fight. She didn't know about the summoning, she didn't know about the 2000 Kage Bunshin. If she was conscious to see it, I'm sure she would have been amazed, but enough to warrant romantic affection? I'm not so sure. She was grateful for what Naruto did, but her affection still rested with Sasuke, regardless.

You have to understand. It was Sasuke's words that caused her to change her ways and become more serious as a kunoichi. Naruto was also added inspiration, but he wasn't the _cause_. it was Sasuke who both broke her down by telling her her faults so that she could better herself, and built her back up by letting her know of what she _could_ contribute to the team at that moment. It was Sasuke who opened himself up to her and confessed the pain he felt from the Uchiha Massacre.

IMO, her relationship with Sasuke is representative of her personal improvement. It was he who started and guided her down the path to her improvement. He let her know where she stood, and that she should take things seriously. He was the target of the Sound 3 when Sakura did all she could to protect her unconcious teammates. At that moment, she decided she would no longer stand aside while her teammates did all the fighting. She would act, do as much as her abilities allowed. He was her main inspiration for changing herself at that moment. During the entire Curse Seal ordeal in the Chuunin Exams, it was Sasuke she was righteously worried about. It was Sasuke who noticed she was injured during her fight with the Sound, and then became enraged due to the Curse Seal and proceeded to tear ass until her physical touch not so much caused the Seal to recede as much as it woke him up and his own will [as shown in his preliminary fight] caused it to recede. It was Sasuke whom she jumped in front of Gaara's attack to save. After Itachi's mindrape, it was Sakura that stayed by Sasuke's side the entire time he was in the hospital. When he wakes up, she's overjoyed that he's alright and hugs him, tears in her eyes. He doesn't brush her off. Naruto notices this, and a pained knowing smile crosses his face. He realizes the growth of their relationship while his focus was elsewhere.

But despite the growth between the members of Team 7, Itachi's mindrape, Sasuke's envy of Naruto's drastic growth, and Itachi's disregard of Sasuke in favor of Naruto for unknown reasons as far as Sasuke was concerned, caused his hatred to resurface, and take over. Itachi's "You lack hatred" along with the SOund 4's promise of power and persuasion that his life in the village was softening him and hindering his growth made him decide to leave. His revenge would always take precedence, it is his main drive after all. He believes his bonds with Team 7 hinders his growth, so he decides he must leave, to gain the power needed to defeat Itachi. When confronted with Sakura's romantic love, he at first acts as though he doesn't remember, but then when she makes her speech of how revenge won't make either of them happy, and how she doesn't want him to end up alone again, he says she really is annoying. Her words affected him. He remembered his words before. The mere fact that he calmly stopped and listened to her before leaving speaks volumes for the growth of his view of her worth to him. When he still persist to leave, she panics and threatens to scream. This isn't selfishness so much as it shows how much she cares for him, and doesn't want him to suffer that pain of loneliness again. Then instead of simply leaving without a word, he shunshin's right behind her, and says "Thank You" before knocking her out. Why did he knock her out? Is it because he doesn't like her? No. It was so she wouldn't follow, so she wouldn't scream and make things troublesome. Sasuke was convinced, no matter what, he would get to Orochimaru and gain power. That's it. GAIN POWER. That was his only goal in leaving Konoha. Not to give up his body to Orochimaru. I don't even think he was aware that was Oro's goal until Naruto told him. It was Naruto's words during the VotE, as well as Sasuke's willingness NOT to follow Itachi's orders to kill his best friend in order to gain the MS, that changed Sasuke's mind. It's possible from the moment he walked away he had his mind made up to betray Orochimaru. Yes he plunged Chidori into Naruto's chest twice. Keep in mind at that moment, Sasuke was willing to do whatever it took to get _away_. Also, he still had animosity towards Naruto due to their rivalry and Itachi's interest in Naruto. And judging by the damage they both inflicted to each other throughout the fight, it's safe to say Naruto could survive a claw to the chest. He did what he had to to make sure Naruto wouldn't follow.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

​
Now onto the timeskip, and Sakura has grown into a fine, capable, and _focused_ kunoichi. She promised Naruto they would bring Sasuke back together, and she intends to do just that. However, though the SasuNaru bond left off with the VotE, the SasuSaku bond was left off with a "thank you". I don't know about you, but I'd be curious as to what exactly he meant with that "thank you". She was resolved after VotE save Sasuke and protect them both, because she was aware of how far Naruto was willing to push himself to save his precious bonds, and righteously she doesn't want to see him hurt either. She no longer regards Naruto as an annoying talentless baka. She recognizes his worth, yet we've seen nothing definite in regards to romantic affection for him. As for Sasuke, she holds onto hope that he meant something behind his "thank you". She researches the Uchiha Massacre, in order to greater understand why Sasuke became the person he became, and stumbled across Naruto's jin status. Thankfully, she does not fear Naruto, unfortunately, she pities him for it. This is something Naruto does not want from her.  During the Sasori fight, she's intimidated by the experience gap between herself and Sasori, but the moment she see's he is tied to Orochimaru, that intimidation goes out of the window, and she is hella determined to get information on Oro's and thus Sasuke's whereabouts. That reaction is born from her own independent desire for Sasuke to return, moreso than Naruto's, otherwise she would hardly act as rabid, for lack of a better word, as she did.

Then we move to the reunion, and she sees Sasuke again. She is the first member of Team 7 to lay eyes on Sasuke after 2.5 years. Her reaction gets damn near an entire page. This moment would be the build up from the Goodbye Scene, right? Not exactly. This is the continuation of the VotE confrontation, as the NaruSasu bond once again takes precedence. Sakura does nothing more than spectate until she deems it necessary to act. On the flipside, Sasuke deliberately ignores her until she moves to attack him. He says to Naruto "Why do you still follow me? Shouldn't you be training to become Hokage?" One could take from that alone that what he wants from them is not to die, not for the bonds to be forever broken, but for them to leave him be and continue with their lives as he enacts his plan. Orochimaru was right there after all, he had to put on a convincing show. Even though Orochimaru expected Sasuke to betray him, it wasn't the opportune moment.

As for those who may still insist that Sasuke meant to kill them, take into account all of Sasuke's actions since he subdued Orochimaru. He tells Suigetsu to go for nonlethal attacks to "fodder" CS2 inmates. He smiles slightly at the Naruto bridge. Suigetsu says he's "Such a Leaf Ninja". The Sasuke that Naruto and Sakura both want to save is evidently still there. He isn't completely lost in his pursuit of revenge.

As for Sakura, after the reunion, yes, she's in pain. He seems to be lost, and his power seems to be unrivaled. But there is one thing you seem to disregard: hope. She knew Orochimaru was there. With all his skill, if Sasuke wanted them dead, they would be. Returning from the mission, she breaks down and cries while holding the picture of Team 7. While of course one would argue that it was tears for the state of Team 7, this doesn't disregard her feelings for Sasuke. She's crying for Naruto, because of the whole ordeal with KN4 and his fate as a jin, she's crying for Sasuke because he seems so far out of reach. But then news comes that he has killed Orochimaru. She gets a tear in her eye. A tear of joy. She was worried over nothing it seems. Sasuke was bluffing when he said he'd give up his body, so what else could he have been bluffing about? She doesn't know about his rule to not take lethal force. He wasn't even planning on killing DeiDei. He DIDN'T kill DeiDei. His words to Oro when he's done with the countless fodder nin is "they aren't the one's I want to kill." Of course nit picker's would try to point out he says "one'*s*" such as he means to kill more than one, but realize something. the "one's" is referring to the fodder nin, not his target. He's made it quite clear his target is Itachi. He does not wish to kill either Naruto or Sakura. He said it himself, he will not take Itachi's path to power. Why would he contradict himself? He does however say that with Orochimaru, he can be ruthless. And what has Orochimaru done? He is the reason for Team 7's torment, he is the one who killed the Sandaime, he is Konoha's enemy, he wishes to use Sasuke's body to gain the Sharingan and further desecrate the name of the Uchiha. Sasuke is going for glory of having the man who slaughtered his clan's head on a stick. He said he wants to restore, or resurrect his clan. Not much he can do about it until he gets rid of the man who destroyed it in the first place, as well as comes of age where he is prepared to raise a family. In fiction, it matters not how often or how long ago such a statement was made, it is still included in the foreshadowing of their goals, otherwise why bother putting it in? As far as his disregard for the fairer sex goes, true, he hasn't shown much outward interest in any female, but when you're dealing with a situation such as his where the second part of your ambition isn't guaranteed due to the fact that you may not survive the primary and most important goal, relationships, especially with how te females generally fawned over him, seem trivial. However, there was one "fangirl" who managed to get close to him, whom he deemed trustworthy enough to confess his pain to, whom he bothered to help enlighten in the true life of a shinobi. It wasn't Ino. It wasn't Karin. IT WAS SAKURA. You can argue it's because they were teammates, and you'll be right, but that's just the point. The only female he's grown remotely close to just so happened to fall in love with him and wish for nothing but his wellbeing. To hell with what he wants if what he wants will ultimately hurt him and cause him pain in the long run. She wasn't being selfish in the Goodbye Scene. Her words were brought on not simply by her intense need to be with him, though it still played a factor, but her wish for him to be happy, not alone and with no meaning to his existence after he achieves his revenge.

SasuSaku had growth, due to them interacting with each other, as did SasuNaru. NaruSaku on the other hand, always had a middle man. Sasuke. And that was for Sakura->Naruto. Naruto->Sakura didn't really have much to stand on because his crush was upstaged by his rivalry with Sasuke and dealing with everything else. Add the fact that he acts upon his crush in Part 2 in the same manner as he did in the beginning of Part 1, and it doesn't seem to be that serious, romantically anyway.

NaruSaku has had development, but the problem is none of what we've seen is definite romance. Their serious moments involved their shared pain of losing Sasuke, or Naruto not wanting Sakura's pity for his fate as a jin. Nothing we've seen give off an "I'm acting on my romantic feelings" vibe from either side, except for Naruto's dates, which Sakura consistently turns down and are hardly serious.

People are inputting their own personal negative views of Sasuke's actions into their interpretation of Sakura's feelings for Sasuke, as opposed to taking in all the facts and drawing a conclusion through Sakura's eyes. Now with what I've spent these last few hours off and on typing, do you really think that her feelings were that trivial that they could disappear at a whim? I fail to see how that's even possible. Is it possible that she has romantic feelings for Naruto? Sure it's possible, but unlikely. And By no means does a growth in feelings for Naruto equate to a lessening in romantic feelings for Sasuke. The only thing that affects her affection for Sasuke is Sasuke himself. And at this point, *hope remains.*


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 22, 2007)

*Kyuubi*- dayum! *reps*


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

O.o Dude... He _went_ there...

lol, this should get good... *gets apple and waits*


----------



## Sakura Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up yo hows is all doing, well see ya later


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2007)

He did it!


----------



## Sakura Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 22, 2007)

I believe that her love is real.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

Ahh, Kyuubi... you and your Long posts <3


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> *When My Hime says to do it, how can I refuse?*





kyuubi425 said:


> *Fuck a spoiler tag​*
> ​




*You can't.* 
 

_{'Cause spoiler tags are for the weak.}_

​


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 22, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> For the love of God, why is it that we are talking about:
> 
> -Sasuke's "feelings"
> 
> ...



Fuck, you said it.

Jesus christ. It NEVER ends. 

*skips all the long posts and shakes head*


----------



## Charu (Aug 22, 2007)

TEH KYUUBI HAS GONE WILD!
GET YAMATO, QUICK!!!
Hehe, kidding sensei.

But, _wow..._
Lolz, Nara-kun's enjoying himself.
*gets chocolate shake while reading sensei's LAPs ala' Doom*
_...I WANT THE RECIPE!_


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, at least some of us have enjoyed the discussion


----------



## Levithian (Aug 22, 2007)

_Sakura had a crush on Sasuke and mild love sickness, she is a little better now..._


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> For the love of God, why is it that we are talking about:
> 
> -Sasuke's "feelings"
> 
> ...





iBrows said:


> Fuck, you said it.
> 
> Jesus christ. It NEVER ends.
> 
> *skips all the long posts and shakes head*



Hmm...  Well, what happens, happens. It's not like complaining will make them suddenly care.

I dunno. A lot of things tie into others. Sometimes, tangents are necessary to explain something in a certain way...

Well, I'm just rambling now. Sorry.

It's not like a care a whole bunch, but it is entertaining, no? Assuming you can get over such trivial issues as those.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

> TEH KYUUBI HAS GONE WILD!


 
Hell yes he has.   

@charu-san: Mmm. Chocolate. I'm seriously going to make a milkshake. <3


----------



## Loki (Aug 22, 2007)

> Sakura's "love" for Sasuke



thats filler..


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Loki said:


> thats filler..



Forgive me for asking, but, could you please elaborate?  I'm _very_ curious as to what you mean by that...

I mean no ill will. I'm just curious.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

Loki said:


> thats filler..



That's funny.

Hmmm... No milkshake is complete without Chocklit Caek, Hime.

And FUCK YEA I went there. People wanted Sakura's feelings? Her LURVE? Well there you have it.

It's inevitable. Discussion of SasuSaku will bring forth discussion of NaruSaku, because you know NS fans won't shut up about their shounen law. SasuSaku discussion also brings forth NaruHina discussion because there are parallels between the two, which tends to support the inevitable argument between SS/NH and NS.

It's predictable how these threads flow.

Discussion is about Sakura's love for Sasuke.
SasuSaku fans point out their reasons why it's still there, and is indeed genuine.
NaruSaku fans say it's shallow/no longer there because she's gradually falling for Naruto. And that Sasuke doesn't like her.
SasuSaku fans point out reason of how Sasuke DOES care for Sakura, and how NaruSaku is hardly inevitable, giving evidence of how Sakura isn't concretely falling for Naruto, and how Naruto has accepted her feelings for Sasuke, and is most likely to move on, which is where NaruHina is brought in.
NaruSaku fans say Hina's a side character who will fail her theme ofr the sake of their red herring of a pairing, and then the NaruHina camp steps in to commence tag team PWNage with the SasuSaku camp.

Fuck a Shounen Law Book.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 22, 2007)

Ah geez, someone get the KWGoD in here.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Ah geez, someone get the KWGoD in here.



Sorry senpai, but KWGoD's too busy playing the 300 soundtrack in my ears right now to stop me. It's MOTIVATING me.


----------



## Charu (Aug 22, 2007)

@*MoT-Neechan*:
Hehe, lucky you!
Meh chocolate shake is imaginary...
*sips*



Loki said:


> thats filler..


^
^
^
I agree.
It's a DANG FILLER, END OF STORY!!! 

Hm? CAEK!?


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 22, 2007)

charu-san said:


> @*MoT-Neechan*:
> 
> I agree.
> It's a DANG FILLER, END OF STORY!!!
> ...



what was a filler ?


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Sorry senpai, but KWGoD's too busy playing the 300 soundtrack in my ears right now to stop me. It's MOTIVATING me.



TONIGHT, WE DINE AT APPLEBEE'S!!! 



charu-san said:


> I agree.
> It's a DANG FILLER, END OF STORY!!!
> 
> Hm? CAEK!?



Really? :amazed Who knew?

I HAS CAEK!!! XD


----------



## Charu (Aug 22, 2007)

Needless2say said:
			
		

> what was a filler ?





NaraShikamaru21 said:


> Really? :amazed Who knew?
> 
> I HAS CAEK!!! XD



Tsk tsk tsk....
Shame on you guyz...
YOU DON'T DESERVE THAT CAEK, NARA-KUN! *grabs it*


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 22, 2007)

charu-san said:


> Tsk tsk tsk....
> Shame on you guyz...
> YOU DON'T DESERVE THAT CAEK, NARA-KUN! *grabs it*



*is officially lost*


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 22, 2007)

o_O

Holy Shit.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

charu-san said:


> Tsk tsk tsk....
> Shame on you guyz...
> YOU DON'T DESERVE THAT CAEK, NARA-KUN! *grabs it*



OH NOEZ!!! I'VE FAILED!!! >.<

Shame on me... *relinquishes caek*

The thread kinda...died, no?

I think that's enough spam for now, guys. Let's take it elsewhere.

My sincerest apologies to anyone who disapproves of our posts.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 22, 2007)

Loki said:


> thats filler..



I love filler but that has little to do with this...


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

AS far as I remember, the Goodbye Scene was IN the manga, was it not? Fillers started AFTER Sasuke left.

So what's filler now?

And Nara, Charu, enough fighting over the caek. You two behave. That means skeep your hands to yourself, Nara .


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> That's funny.
> 
> Hmmm... No milkshake is complete without Chocklit Caek, Hime.


 
Of course not. 



> Discussion is about Sakura's love for Sasuke.
> SasuSaku fans point out their reasons why it's still there, and is indeed genuine.
> NaruSaku fans say it's shallow/no longer there because she's gradually falling for Naruto. And that Sasuke doesn't like her.
> SasuSaku fans point out reason of how Sasuke DOES care for Sakura, and how NaruSaku is hardly inevitable, giving evidence of how Sakura isn't concretely falling for Naruto, and how Naruto has accepted her feelings for Sasuke, and is most likely to move on, which is where NaruHina is brought in.
> ...


 
Yes, that's basically how it goes.



> TONIGHT, WE DINE AT APPLEBEE'S!!!


 
Frick no. I'm going to Olive Garden. Or perhaps a Japanese steak house. Yum.


----------



## phoenixblood (Aug 22, 2007)

I was going to join in the debate but now uh....nevermind it seems to have gone elsewhere. 

Um....I agree about Sakura punching Sai because she was pissed at his insults toward Sasuke, part of it was to prevent Naruto from doing it himself, but if that was her main reason, she wouldn't have attacked Sai (with an extremely pissed expression) and warn him about badmouthing Sasuke; like MoT said, she would have stopped Naruto probably with violence and ended the confrontation there.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> AS far as I remember, the Goodbye Scene was IN the manga, was it not? Fillers started AFTER Sasuke left.
> 
> So what's filler now?



Agreed. I mean, Sakura's love is _filler_? Couldn't you have come up with a better argument?



> And Nara, Charu, enough fighting over the caek. You two behave. That means skeep your hands to yourself, Nara .



OI!!! What's with the sudden accusations? *rawr* It just makes me want to snuggle her even more... 



Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> Frick no. I'm going to Olive Garden. Or perhaps a Japanese steak house. Yum.



Well, it was a joke I saw in a newspaper comic strip when 300 came out. I suppose you wouldn't get it if you hadn't read it... 

But, seriously, if there's no real "debate" going on, we really should take the chit-chat elsewhere... I just think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

phoenixblood said:


> like MoT said, she would have stopped Naruto probably with violence and ended the confrontation there.


 
Exactly. It's not as if she's never done it before. :/



> Well, it was a joke I saw in a newspaper comic strip when 300 came out. I suppose you wouldn't get it if you hadn't read it...


 
Lol, I know what you were talking about. I'm just really in the mood for some Olive Garden.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> [Lol, I know what you were talking about. I'm just really in the mood for some Olive Garden.



I see...  Sorry... Though, some Italian _does_ sound good right about now.


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 22, 2007)

where the heck did all the narusaku debators go? its not fun debating when there no one to counter it


----------



## Juubi (Aug 22, 2007)

Sakura never loved Sasuke. She was just being a dumb fangirl. You don't know what love is when you're 12.

And btw, these pairing wars tend to get annoying. Srsly, the only pairing that's even close to becoming canon at the moment is NaruSasu, and that's a sad thing indeed.


----------



## NaraShikamaru21 (Aug 22, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Sakura never loved Sasuke. She was just being a dumb fangirl. You don't know what love is when you're 12.
> 
> And btw, these pairing wars tend to get annoying. Srsly, the only pairing that's even close to becoming canon at the moment is NaruSasu, and that's a sad thing indeed.



Using such a subjective argument like that is terribly useless. Who's to say what age you have to be to fall in love?

Pairing wars are inevitable. It's something we've come to terms with. As for pairings, Naruto in itself isn't about romance, and, quite frankly, I'm fairly sure it will end without any definitive pairings. It's just us nerds being nerds. There's no surprise that not everyone can see the evidence and chemistry.


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

The bitch probably got over him when she first discovered she could masterbate.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 22, 2007)

NaraShikamaru21 said:


> I see...  Sorry... Though, some Italian _does_ sound good right about now.


 
Mmm. It does. I'm settling for the Tortellini in the fridge. <3



> where the heck did all the narusaku debators go? its not fun debating when there no one to counter it


 
That's why we're discussing food. xD

I like being a pairing nerd. Geez, if anyone doesn't like it, tough shit. Just don't come into the damn threads if you don't want to be annoyed by the debates. No one's pulling you in by the wrist.
----
Please, I see women around thirty-five acting like little school girls and thinking they are in love; don't bring age into it, especially since we're talking about a manga, which is not real life, and the romance is not wholly uncommon.

So why would SasuNaru happen, because they were twelve too, you know. So none of their feelings would be valid.

@ Stephen Colbert: 'U', not 'E'. xD


----------



## Kurama (Aug 22, 2007)

I think teh LAMFP frightened them.

Age means little in a fictional story about 12 year olds who are trained to kill.

I just had chinese food. 6 chicken wings and fried rice to be exact. I'm full.But I can make room for dessert, Hime.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 22, 2007)

Food... Hmm, I could really go for some pancakes right about now.



Juubi said:


> Sakura never loved Sasuke. She was just being a dumb fangirl. You don't know what love is when you're 12.



In case you hadn't noticed, Sakura's fangirlism steadily diminished over the course of part 1. By the time of the love confession, she had a *far* more realistic view of her once idol Sasuke.

And in a manga about bonds, why would Kishimoto waste so much time focusing on and developing a "dumb fangirl" bond? If it didn't mean anything, Kishimoto wouldn't have spent so much time on it.



> And btw, these pairing wars tend to get annoying. Srsly, the only pairing that's even close to becoming canon at the moment is NaruSasu, and that's a sad thing indeed.



If you don't like pairing wars, why are you even here?


----------



## Nunally (Aug 22, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> The bitch probably got over him when she first discovered she could masterbate.



Hands are nothing to Uchiha penises.


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

Uchiha's have vaginas, duh.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm sure she's glad Tsunade taught her "one finger" no jutsu.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 22, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> The bitch probably got over him when she first discovered she could masterbate.



Shiofuki ftw.

Srsly, who the hell knows what love is when they're freaking 12? She probably went home and talked to her dolls about how much she was crushing on "hot Sasuke," and how he was the man of her dreams. A preadolescent isn't mature enough to fully grasp the concept of love, and especially isn't mature enough to express it.

Character development my ass. Those of you who think that a little girl like that can just truly be in love with someone she didn't even know that well, then you seriously have a problem. Get over yourselves and wait until we get some actual romance in the series, and not ridiculous "lol" moments.


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

The thought of Sakura fingering herself to Sasuke...


----------



## Nunally (Aug 22, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> I'm sure she's glad Tsunade taught her "one finger" no jutsu.



Sakura learned well with the "hands on" work.

Tsunade is a very physical teacher.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 22, 2007)

One finger? Why can't Sakura both hands and a vibrator?


----------



## Vance (Aug 23, 2007)

Her one finger no jutsu might rip her in half...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 23, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> I think teh LAMFP frightened them.
> 
> *Age means little in a fictional story about 12 year olds who are trained to kill.*
> 
> I just had chinese food. 6 chicken wings and fried rice to be exact. I'm full.But I can make room for dessert, Hime.


 
Quoted for truth of the absolute.
You'd better some room.  

VoD: I have pancakes in the fridge too!

(rolls eyes) God, I love food. It's always the petite ones that eat like pack mules. Blamin' it on the hypogly.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

It is the key to her "that jutsu", after all, Hana-nee.


----------



## Vance (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree, if someone can summon a dog that can talk and give AIDS to Moegi, Sakura can have true feelings for Sasuke.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Shiofuki ftw.
> 
> Srsly, who the hell knows what love is when they're freaking 12? She probably went home and talked to her dolls about how much she was crushing on "hot Sasuke," and how he was the man of her dreams. A preadolescent isn't mature enough to fully grasp the concept of love, and especially isn't mature enough to express it.
> 
> Character development my ass. Those of you who think that a little girl like that can just truly be in love with someone she didn't even know that well, then you seriously have a problem. Get over yourselves and wait until we get some actual romance in the series, and not ridiculous "lol" moments.



Though most fiction works have at least some basis in reality, you cannot always rely on an entirely realistic approach to some subjects. Once again, unrealistic as it may seem to you for a 12 year old to know love, this is not the real world. It's a work of fiction created by an author, and any author with his head on right isn't going to spend so much time focusing on and developing a relationship if he didn't mean for it to be taken seriously.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Though most fiction works have at least some basis in reality, you cannot always rely on an entirely realistic approach to some subjects. Once again, unrealistic as it may seem to you for a 12 year old to know love, this is not the real world. It's a work of fiction created by an author, and any author with his head on right isn't going to spend so much time focusing on and developing a relationship if he didn't mean for it to be taken seriously.



By this logic, that means that Naruto and Sasuke are already butt buddies, right?


----------



## Nunally (Aug 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> By this logic, that means that Naruto and Sasuke are already butt buddies, right?



You just realized this?

The proof is in the anus.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 23, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> VoD: I have pancakes in the fridge too!



I trust you have syrup as well? Pancakes are incomplete without it!



> (rolls eyes) God, I love food. It's always the petite ones that eat like pack mules. Blamin' it on the hypogly.



I know what you mean. It usually has to do with how active you are; I'm often the gopher where I work (Since I make a habit of jogging, and am thus faster than my slowpoke coworkers), and on top of that I jog at least a few miles each day, so any food I eat is used for energy before it has any chance to become fat.



Juubi said:


> By this logic, that means that Naruto and Sasuke are already butt buddies, right?



Except for the fact that it is constantly and explicitly stated that Naruto views Sasuke as a brother.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 23, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Except for the fact that it is constantly and explicitly stated that Naruto views Sasuke as a brother.



Everyone loves a little i*c*st.

Love has no boundaries.

Just look at Moegi x Pakkun. Zetsu x Hanabi.

The greatest of pairings prove my point.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 23, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> I trust you have syrup as well? Pancakes are incomplete without it!


 
Definitely!



> I know what you mean. It usually has to do with how active you are; I'm often the gopher where I work (Since I make a habit of jogging, and am thus faster than my slowpoke coworkers), and on top of that *I jog at least a few miles each day*, so any food I eat is used for energy before it has any chance to become fat.


 
Ditto, and as aforementioned, having low blood sugar just really sucks. 



> Except for the fact that it is constantly and explicitly stated that Naruto views Sasuke as a brother.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Except for the fact that it is constantly and explicitly stated that Naruto views Sasuke as a brother.



By this logic, Sakura's never going to be with Sasuke in a million years, because it's constantly and explicitly stated that Sasuke doesn't view her as a romantic interest. I mean, if her affection can be counted, then why can't Naruto's and Sasuke's? I mean, they've had far more personal moments.

And also, just because you viewed someone as a brother at some point doesn't mean that it'll stay that way. Hmm...what's a good example of this in Naruto--Oh yes! Itachi!


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 23, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Everyone loves a little i*c*st.
> 
> Love has no boundaries.
> 
> ...



Moegi x Pakkun is a red herring!!! 

But Zetsu x Hanabi is   



Juubi said:


> By this logic, Sakura's never going to be with Sasuke in a million years, because it's constantly and explicitly stated that Sasuke doesn't view her as a romantic interest. I mean, if her affection can be counted, then why can't Naruto's and Sasuke's? I mean, they've had far more personal moments.



Sasuke and Sakura's relationship is presently a friendship, and friendships can transform into love, either familial or romantic. Or they could simply remain friendships. For the record, Naruto and Sasuke has been painted as familial. Repeatedly.



> And also, just because you viewed someone as a brother at some point doesn't mean that it'll stay that way. Hmm...what's a good example of this in Naruto--Oh yes! Itachi!



Why yes, Sasuke hates Itachi now. But in the slim chance that reparations between them are made, what will the relationship be?

That's right. Brothers.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2007)

Hananoshi said:


> Everyone loves a little i*c*st.
> 
> Love has no boundaries.
> 
> ...



Hana brings much truth and win to this thread.

PANCAEKMOTHERFUCKERS! Where's teh sizzurp?

Juubi, give it up. Constantly bringing up Sasuke's feelings won't really get you anywhere. Believe it or not, he got closer to Sakura throughout Part 1 as well, enough to be willing to give up on his ambition ready to sacrifice himself for her [and Naruto's] safety, which is a much bigger stretch than Naruto doing his best to protect his precious people, since that has always been a part of his character.
The FoD scene, Hospital Scene and the Goodbye Scene show that he felt _something_ for her, her words and devotion affected him. He left her with a "thank you", not an "I hate you."


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, Sasuke doesn't have feelings, so that point is irrelevant.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 23, 2007)

kusogitsune said:


> Yeah, Sasuke doesn't have feelings, so that point is irrelevant.



Yup, everything relating to Sasuke is irrelevant


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> Sasuke and Sakura's relationship is presently a friendship, and friendships can transform into love, either familial or romantic. Or they could simply remain friendships. For the record, Naruto and Sasuke has been painted as familial. Repeatedly.



Did you not watch Shippuden? Sasuke isn't Sakura's friend--he could give two shits about her. when they finally met in part 2, what did he do? He spend the whole time talking to Naruto, and didn't even give her a second glance.
The bond between Naruto and Sasuke hasn't been painted as familial. They aren't family. Rather, it's been painted as the closest one they have. Hmm...in most relationships, the other person is the closest one a person has. Sound familiar?





> Why yes, Sasuke hates Itachi now. But in the slim chance that reparations between them are made, what will the relationship be?
> 
> That's right. Brothers.



That's wrong. You missed the entire point of my earlier post. I was trying to point out the fact that relationships can evolve and assume a different nature--for instance, Sasuke used to love Itachi and view him as an incredible brother, but now he doesn't. Somewhere along that statement, I assumed you would be able to get that.


And seriously, you guys basically have a null argument. There's one piece of evidence that just trumphs all:

Sasuke and Naruto are the only two in the series who have ever kissed.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Sasuke and Naruto are the only two in the series who have ever kissed.



lawl.  Filler moments


----------



## Nunally (Aug 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Sasuke and Naruto are the only two in the series who have ever kissed.



They are also the first in the Konoha 12 to have lost their virginity.

...The proof is in the anus.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Aug 23, 2007)

Technically that wasn't filler, Wallshadow.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> lawl.  Filler moments



Actually, that happened in the manga, unless you mean it was strictly meant for comedic purposes and not meant to be taken as proof of anything, and has no bearing on the canon itself, then yea, ur right.

you've inspected their anus's then Hana?

loljk


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Did you not watch Shippuden? Sasuke isn't Sakura's friend--he could give two shits about her. when they finally met in part 2, what did he do? He spend the whole time talking to Naruto, and didn't even give her a second glance.



There's no question that Naruto/Sasuke > Sasuke/Sakura when it comes to manga focus, but Sasuke/Sakura exists. Or were you not paying attention during the Gaara fight when Sasuke referred to Sakura as one of his precious people? Did you not realize that the "thank you" Sasuke gave Sakura is the *only* time Sasuke has *ever* thanked anyone in the entire series, even counting the younger non-emo Sasuke flashbacks?

Or do you think that Sasuke isn't going to be ultimately redeemed and reunited with the bonds he tried to leave behind, despite the idealistic tone of the manga?



> The bond between Naruto and Sasuke hasn't been painted as familial. They aren't family. Rather, it's been painted as the closest one they have. Hmm...in most relationships, the other person is the closest one a person has. Sound familiar?



I watch Shippuden, but you apparently don't read the manga. Naruto's relationship with Sasuke has been referred to as brotherly after the timeskip, oh, I don't know... 3? 4 times now? I've lost count. 



> That's wrong.



Your invisible argument to the contrary is quite convincing.



> You missed the entire point of my earlier post. I was trying to point out the fact that relationships can evolve and assume a different nature--for instance, Sasuke used to love Itachi and view him as an incredible brother, but now he doesn't. Somewhere along that statement, I assumed you would be able to get that.



Sasuke/Itachi is an unusual case that doesn't really apply to what we were originally discussing. Honestly, I should've rejected you trying to use that to aid your argument from the get go, but I decided to humor you.

And how does this prove that if the relationship between Sasuke and Itachi was repaired, it wouldn't return to brotherly?



> And seriously, you guys basically have a null argument. There's one piece of evidence that just trumphs all:



Pff. Bring it.  



> Sasuke and Naruto are the only two in the series who have ever kissed.



That's... well...

... *shit.*


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

Wallshadow said:


> lawl.  Filler moments







Sure, filler.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

Veil of Dreams said:


> There's no question that Naruto/Sasuke > Sasuke/Sakura when it comes to manga focus, but Sasuke/Sakura exists. Or were you not paying attention during the Gaara fight when Sasuke referred to Sakura as one of his precious people? Did you not realize that the "thank you" Sasuke gave Sakura is the *only* time Sasuke has *ever* thanked anyone in the entire series, even counting the younger non-emo Sasuke flashbacks?



Hmm, yeah--except for the fact that there are plenty of times when Sasuke has said, "thank you" to Naruto--especially during the multiple times he's saved Sasuke's ass. Sasuke and Naruto have already stated that they're the most important people in each other's lives. I watched the VoTe fight--I didn't see much about the importance of Sakura, and I find that somewhat amusing, since, you know, they *were* talking about what was most important to them.

I have paid attention. It just seems as if someone has selective memory.



> Or do you think that Sasuke isn't going to be ultimately redeemed and reunited with the bonds he tried to leave behind, despite the idealistic tone of the manga?



I don't remember your name being Kishimoto. Who are you to say what will ultimately happen to Sasuke? I'm just presenting current evidence, which tilts farther in my favor than yours, btw. 
If Sasuke were to come home, that doesn't weaken my argument--it makes it stronger. If anything, the romance between Sasuke and Sakura has almost died because of the fact that he's gone, with Naruto holding Sasuke as the most important person in his life, and Sakura...well, if you haven't noticed, she's been paying a *lot* more attention to Naruto lately.





> I watch Shippuden, but you apparently don't read the manga. Naruto's relationship with Sasuke has been referred to as brotherly after the timeskip, oh, I don't know... 3? 4 times now? I've lost count.



And how many times has Sasuke refered to Sakura as "lover"? The two of them refer to each other as "brother" because that's the highest level of friendship possible--that doesn't mean that it won't evolve into something else someday. There are plenty of manga in which characters who refer to each others as "siblings" fall in love.





> Your invisible argument to the contrary is quite convincing.



Was that some attempt at being a smartass? The argument to the contrary was *right below* said statement.




> Sasuke/Itachi is an unusual case that doesn't really apply to what we were originally discussing. Honestly, I should've rejected you trying to use that to aid your argument from the get go, but I decided to humor you.



You can't reject it. Why? Because it's canon.



> And how does this prove that if the relationship between Sasuke and Itachi was repaired, it wouldn't return to brotherly?



Even if it were repaired, it would only *further* prove my point--you know, the one in which I stated that relationships can evolve over time. Hmm...you must not have read that the first time...or the second time, either.



> Pff. Bring it.



Already brought, and yet to be countered.





> That's... well...
> 
> ... *shit.*



Excellent defense. i take this as your concession, correct?

Seriously, i'm pissing on you in this debate.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 23, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Hmm, yeah--except for the fact that there are plenty of times when Sasuke has said, "thank you" to Naruto--especially during the multiple times he's saved Sasuke's ass.



I trust you have manga pages to back up this claim?



> Sasuke and Naruto have already stated that they're the most important people in each other's lives. I watched the VoTe fight--I didn't see much about the importance of Sakura, and I find that somewhat amusing, since, you know, they *were* talking about what was most important to them.



Of course VotE was all about Naruto and Sasuke. Sasuke and Sakura had their moment during the goodbye scene, so VotE was Naruto and Sasuke's moment.

Like I said, the Naruto/Sasuke bond trumps all in terms of manga focus, but that doesn't mean Sasuke/Sakura doesn't exist.



> I have paid attention. It just seems as if someone has selective memory.



Now all your argument needs is proof. 



> I don't remember your name being Kishimoto. Who are you to say what will ultimately happen to Sasuke? I'm just presenting current evidence, which tilts farther in my favor than yours, btw.



It's called foreshadowing. "As if someone who can't save a friend could become Hokage." "The only thing that can keep a fire from dying out and make it stronger is wind."

Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura will succeed where their predecessors Jiraiya, Orochimaru, and Tsunade failed. Naruto will redeem Sasuke, Sasuke will avoid being corrupted by power, and Sakura will protect Naruto and Sasuke, her two precious people.

And once again, this manga favors idealism far and away above realism. Or need I point you to Sai's ridiculous conversion?

I consider the odds of any of the team 7 trio dying (Permanently anyway, since Kakashi took the time to copy Chiyo's resurrection jutsu...) *very* slim.



> If Sasuke were to come home, that doesn't weaken my argument--it makes it stronger. If anything, the romance between Sasuke and Sakura has almost died because of the fact that he's gone, with Naruto holding Sasuke as the most important person in his life, and Sakura...well, if you haven't noticed, she's been paying a *lot* more attention to Naruto lately.



If you haven't noticed, Sakura still clearly cares greatly about Sasuke. Her determination to save Sasuke, the amount she studied up on his history during the timeskip, knocking Sai's block off for badmouthing Sasuke, her entire page of screen closeups during the reunion, her crying with happiness when she heard that Orochimaru died and thus Sasuke *isn't* going to become mindless snakeskin...

And if you haven't noticed, many of the Naruto/Sakura "moments" revolve around Sasuke or have an equally viable friendly interpretation on Sakura's part. And the explicitly romantic moments are always brushed off or rejected by Sakura without even an inkling of embarrassment or romantic tension on her part.



> And how many times has Sasuke refered to Sakura as "lover"?



He hasn't. But he's never called her sister either.



> The two of them refer to each other as "brother" because that's the highest level of friendship possible--that doesn't mean that it won't evolve into something else someday. There are plenty of manga in which characters who refer to each others as "siblings" fall in love.



And how often in this particular genre? Yaoi (aside from occasional jokes) is *extremely* uncommon in Naruto's genre. Not to say it's impossible, but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you. Odds are the "brotherly" bond between Naruto and Sasuke is there to stay.



> Was that some attempt at being a smartass? The argument to the contrary was *right below* said statement.



Except it never actually countered my point.



> You can't reject it. Why? Because it's canon.



We're talking about potential romance between Sasuke and his team mates. Unless you think Itachi and Sasuke are going to start making out in the next few chapters, I really don't see how it applies.



> Even if it were repaired, it would only *further* prove my point--you know, the one in which I stated that relationships can evolve over time. Hmm...you must not have read that the first time...or the second time, either.



Evolve? Hardly. The relationship would simply be broken and repaired again. The base "material", so to speak, would never have actually changed. Brotherly relationship, something comes between them to damage relationship, the problem is resolved, and voila, you're left with the same damned thing you started with: brothers. If anything, they'd only "evolve" into *closer* brothers. 



> Already brought, and yet to be countered.



The horror... 



> Excellent defense. i take this as your concession, correct?



I can't stand up to the kiss. 

Or at least I couldn't if it wasn't solely comedy.



> Seriously, i'm pissing on you in this debate.



You are? Damn. I must have missed it while I was busy countering your points.


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2007)

Im laughing at the "I'm pissing on you in this debate" when you're trying to prove yaoi canon with a kiss meant for purely comedic purposes, even though Naruto has blatantly shown he isnt gay from Konohamaru's yaoi henge. Not to mention neither he nor Sasuke were terribly happy about that kiss in the first place.

SasuNaru merely delays SasuSaku because pride won't allow Sasuke to show his vulnerable side to Sakura with his rival present.


----------



## Louchan (Aug 23, 2007)

It might have started out as a stupid crush but I'm sure that Sakura really loved Sasuke with all of her heart.
_(Just look at the scene where Sasuke leaves... poor thing.)_
However, I believe that she has gotten over those feelings.
Bastard left her lying on a freaking bench. She's obviously not as importmant to him as killing Itachi is.
Sakura needs someone who she can love and who returns her love tenfold.
_(coughnarutocough)_


----------



## Dementia (Aug 23, 2007)

Sakura is just a fangirl. Now when Naruto's got stronger, she likes him too. She's an undecisive person.
I hope she knows what she's doing, lol.

though some scenes were really implying love. so I don't know.


----------



## fujoshi (Aug 23, 2007)

I am pretty sure it was just "puppy love" and Sakura has grown out of it by now. She wants to save Sasuke as a friend and to restore team 7 again. I think  she doesn't have any romantic feelings for him anyone. And even if, Sasuke definitely doesn't return her feelings as we have seen, so if she still holds those feeling for him it will remain the unrequited love it always has been.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Aug 23, 2007)

I think her love is genuine and still there. I think it started out as just a crush but turned into something deeper.


----------



## VirusClyne (Aug 23, 2007)

What the hell has this thread turned into?
Wasn't the debate about Sakura's "feelings" for Sasuke?
What do NaruHina and NaruSaku or SasuNaru, for that matter, have to do with it?



kyuubi425 said:


> SasuNaru merely delays SasuSaku because pride won't allow Sasuke to show his vulnerable side to Sakura with his rival present.


:rofl

I appoint this as "denial post of the month". 

Sasuke has already shown his vulnerable side to _Naruto_, namely at the end of their fight when said one was unconscious. Sasuke's vulnerable side *is* Naruto.

And of course the SasuNaru kis was for comedic purpose, just like all those moments were when Sakura failed to at get Sasuke to go on a date with her.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 23, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Im laughing at the "I'm pissing on you in this debate" when you're trying to prove yaoi canon with a kiss meant for purely comedic purposes, even though Naruto has blatantly shown he isnt gay from Konohamaru's yaoi henge. Not to mention neither he nor Sasuke were terribly happy about that kiss in the first place.
> 
> SasuNaru merely delays SasuSaku because pride won't allow Sasuke to show his vulnerable side to Sakura with his rival present.



      I agree, that Sasunaru kiss wasn't meant to be taken seriously. Did you aslo know that in the Naruto Book Novel "Inoccent Heart, Demonic Blood" they didn't show the Sasunaru kiss scene. However they put brief Naruhina moment in it after Team 7 was formed. So I would like to call that SasuNaru kiss scene a filler even though it is shown manga.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 23, 2007)

> SasuNaru merely delays SasuSaku because pride won't allow Sasuke to show his vulnerable side to Sakura with his rival present.


 
I know, right? I wouldn't either. Sasuke isn't some sensitive little boy; he has pride. It's fairly annoying to see that most people against SasuSaku dismiss it solely because Sasuke isn't on his hands and knees at her feet, handing her presents and complimenting her 'til the sun goes down like some spineless, hopeless romantic.

Wow. Who does that sound like? xD



> Sasuke has already shown his vulnerable side to _Naruto_, namely at the end of their fight when said one was unconscious. Sasuke's vulnerable side *is* Naruto.


 
:rofl 
My turn to laugh.
That was ONE time, correct if I am wrong, ONE instance in which they were both at their lowest points, one instance (I believe VoTE was the point in which they were truly understanding each other). I'd like to see the rest, because more often than not their interactions were of rivalry, trying to best each other, or them provoking each other. The only other one I think of is when Sasuke protects Naruto in the Wave Arc and Sasuke confesses something that *he's already said to Sakura,* about how his goal and how he needs to kill his brother. 

And if we look at other instances, revolving around the curse mark (which is, ultimately, a huge impact on Sasuke's life and future), I didn't see Naruto anywhere during any of that. Sasuke didn't choose to tell him, most likely because he didn't trust him, and I wouldn't be surprised if it were true. Sakura got away with lying about it and Naruto didn't press the subject. 

So if Naruto is Sasuke's sole vulnerability, then shouldn't Sasuke be talking to _him_ and not Sakura? Shouldn't he be ignoring the little 'fangirl' and _not_ pointing out her faults for her and showing them she should fix them? Shouldn't he also_ not_ be telling her all the gory, gritty details of his pain when his almighty 'vulnerability' is there also? *Sasuke never chose to level with Naruto in that way.*


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 23, 2007)

Louchan said:


> It might have started out as a stupid crush but I'm sure that Sakura really loved Sasuke with all of her heart.
> _(Just look at the scene where Sasuke leaves... poor thing.)_
> However, I believe that she has gotten over those feelings.
> Bastard left her lying on a freaking bench. She's obviously not as importmant to him as killing Itachi is.
> ...



This argument again, eh?

Naruto needs someone who cared about him from the beginning, someone who didn't hate him for no good reason and didn't have to be beat over the head constantly with his good points to finally start recognizing his qualities.
_(coughhinatacough)_


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 23, 2007)

i think the love is dying... it was for of infatuation than love imo


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2007)

*Tina:* _What's love got to do with it, what's love but a second hand emotion, what goods a heart when a heart can be broken?_


----------



## Nunally (Aug 23, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> Im laughing at the "I'm pissing on you in this debate" when you're trying to prove yaoi canon with a kiss meant for purely comedic purposes, even though *Naruto has blatantly shown he isnt gay from Konohamaru's yaoi henge. Not to mention neither he nor Sasuke were terribly happy about that kiss in the first place.*



Delusional.

We both know Naruto was pissed at the image of his man molesting Sai. 

Naruto may have not liked the kiss before, but as time grew by, his nights with Sasuke became...well, again, the proof is in the anus.



VirusClyne said:


> What the hell has this thread turned into?
> Wasn't the debate about Sakura's "feelings" for Sasuke?
> What do NaruHina and NaruSaku or SasuNaru, for that matter, have to do with it?



 Thank you.

But yeah, am I the only one who finds Sasuke admitting the Itachi thing to Sakura OOC?

PIS, I say. Even though I adore SasuSaku.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 23, 2007)

gosh you kiddies still arguing this, well let me get back into it.


lol, there is nothing suggesting that Sasuke would return Sakura's love after the death of itachi, if there was any hint of that he would of return some sort of signs of interest at least if he had any feelings for Sakura. He only cares for her as a friend and wants to protect those who are close to him since Itachi just took everything away from him. Kakashi also shares and mentioned the samething, and Naruto as well, to protect the closest friends to you.

heck there is no gurantee that he will return to the Leaf, he only went there to get strong, fight strong fighters and defeat/kill Itachi after all what was said and done. 

if you are coming with SasuNaru merely delays SasuSaku, then nothing is stoping NaruSaku as it continue to get hints after hints while the SasuSaku fanboys/girls have nothing to do but to attack the hints and just go back to part 1.


----------



## Juubi (Aug 23, 2007)

Holy shit--I was looking for scans, and I wound up rereading most of part one.

Damn, I just remembered why I fell in love with this series in the first place...

Kishimoto is a genius.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 23, 2007)

Mistress_Of_Tragedy said:


> If Naruto actually argued or retaliated then it would be, but that's not it. It doesn't work both ways like Suigetsu and Karin, who are constantly picking on each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but sasusaku is so shallow


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 23, 2007)

narutofusion said:


> Sorry but sasusaku is so shallow


 
What did that even have to do with my post, lol?


----------



## sasuke sakura (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah its real 
sakura didnt told sasuke that she love him without thinkin she really knew that she love him and no matter what she wont give up on him she already made her mind that its love not crush and for naruto she just been kind cuz he really suffered not that she didnt ignore him anymore mean that she love him and the truth hinata deserve naruto more vthan sakura cuz she allways liked naruto even when every one wasnt(when he was young)


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm...

@VirusClyne, Hime already destroyed your point, so I won't have to bother with you. Nice try though.

@Hana: Yea, it was an out of character moment for him, but it was a show of trust regardless. That set up the basis for their overall development in Part 1. Sakura trying her best to ensure he no longer has to suffer that pain of loneliness again. Oh, yes, but what about Naruto? He suffered looneliness too right? Yea, but he is extroverted, eager to gain those bonds he's craved for his whole life. Naruto had gained bonds with several characters over the course of the story just by being himself. Sasuke, on the other hand, is reclusive, he wasn't terribly open with anyone outside of Team 7.

@x_danny_x: NaruSaku keep gaining hints? Since when? Last "hint" would be the feeding scene, which is just Sakura doing "what a _friend_ would do."

NaruSaku development hit a brick wall with the last rejection. And there are two roadblocks named Sasuke and Hinata now present once again in the manga. Where's the NaruSaku development now?

How bout I hit you NS fans with this: When the teams split up, and Naruto was placed with Hinata, he smiled for the first time since the mission started. He didn't whine about not being placed with his precious Sakura-chan like he would have in the beginning of Part 1. Why do you think that is?

Hana, I'm sorry for furthering discussion of Sasuke's feelings, NaruSaku and NaruHina, but for those who are so quick to claim Sasuke's feelings for Sakura as "friends and can never amount to anything more", keep in mind that it is Sakura who is credited as the one who filled his lonely existence, yet it is his ambition that haunts him and keeps him from accepting a life of happiness with his team. Why is she credited as such? Because ever since he showed trust in her and confided in her about his pain, she stayed by his side throughout all the hell he'd been through with the curse seal and Itachi's mindrape so that he wouldn't ever have to feel that pain of loneliness again. That is why she was willing to go with him when he left. It wasn't a selfish need for him to be near her. She doesn't want him to end up living a lonely existence.

He thanked her for that. He calmly listened to her words. They affected him. "You really _are_ annoying."

If Sasuke was to feel nothing for Sakura, then why give their development the spotlight it got THROUGHOUT Part 1? NaruSaku got a short stint in the beginning of Part 2, but interaction between them is inevitable what with them being the only members of their old team sharing the same goal. and right now development between them has hit a roadblock.

@ narutofusion: SasuSaku is shallow with all they've been through together, with Sasuke's fake death at Haku's hands, the fight with Orochimaru in the FoD, the Curse Seal ordeal, him claiming her as one of his precious people in the Gaara fight, her staying by his side after Itachi's mind rape? That's not a shallow crush, it's not worship, that's CARE.

As for NaruHina, Hinata isn't just some mere side character with absolutely no history with Naruto. She was able to rebuild his confidence by letting him know something about himself that he didn't even realize. Naruto recognized her immediately in her first Part 2 appearance. He gave HER his first smile since the mission started. She's someone he likes, no longer a stranger. He knows a damn great deal more than you think about her.

Yea, if this response seems weaker than usual, I'm running on 40 minutes of sleep since 8:00 this morning. Damn Persona 3.


----------



## Matt_M (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the ove is real.


----------



## couragebridge (Aug 23, 2007)

i think that sakura's love was true , it was her first love but it was a teenage love. it decreased with time but love was really present.


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 24, 2007)

kyuubi425 said:


> @x_danny_x: NaruSaku keep gaining hints? Since when? Last "hint" would be the feeding scene, which is just Sakura doing "what a _friend_ would do."




im talking about all the hints that was given in part 2, you can debate all you want but that is your position, fighting these moments about Sakura and Naruto moments while SasuSaku is just left in the past.  

Sasuke never in the slightest showed interest for Sakura when it comes to love.  if you are saying all those events that the NaruSaku people support as true love to be just Sakura caring for Naruto as a friend, then the samething can be said with Sasuke when it came to Sakura in part 1.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think it is a real one. If you remember once Orihime from bleach explained to herself one thing "If Kuchiki would be in love with Ichigo, I thing after that I'd fall for him too, and then Tatsuki chan too and the other girls too".

The sam thing is here too. They just want to be with the coolest boy, from a famous clan, and stuff like that. Although, if you ask that Sakura's love is a true one, you should have put Sakura/Ino, because she seems to be exactly like Sakura.

So, there's no love, there are just 2 desperate girls, that's all....


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you saying Sakura is the same as Ino?  

Jesus, what have YOU been smoking?


----------



## Suzie (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think the love is real.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2007)

well nothing yet  . Just the facut that she cried doesn't changed nothing. Or the fact that he wants to find sasuke


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2007)

Miyavi said:


> I don't think the love is real.



Thanks, so you agree with me in the end


----------



## Darkfallenangel (Aug 24, 2007)

Should Sakura ever meet up with sasuke again, i sincerely hope shes gonna smack him so hard for being an asshole.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> well nothing yet  . Just the facut that she cried doesn't changed nothing. Or the fact that he wants to find sasuke


 
I don't see Ino worrying about her precious Sasuke-kun. At all.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hell, she's not even in the group that's been sent ahead to find him in the manga. And I doubt she'll even play a role. That alone puts Sakura above her in general terms of character spotlight anyway.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 24, 2007)

@MoT: Agreed.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2007)

We must think at the fact that Sakura and Sasuke were in the same team too, so that's a difference between them too, you know.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

...Yeah. *You* said they were the same. I'm telling you why they are different.


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 24, 2007)

Not that it should matter. I think the biggest difference between Ino and Sakura is how easily Ino can forget about Sasuke/stop caring ("Sai is kinda cute!"). Sakura, on the other hand, is very dedicated to the people she loves (Sasuke) and hasn't forgotten about him. Ino's feelings shouldn't even have a play in this-- she's a caring person, and with that it's been pretty obvious she hasn't shown much care toward Sasuke like she has for Chouji and others. 

Why are we discussing the difference between Ino and Sakura's feelings, anyway?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

I apologize, I brought it up because people sound like idiots when they say those two are the same.

Ino's actions don't affect Sasuke for shit. xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 24, 2007)

Anyway, it was just my opinion and every person has the right to have it's opinion, right? So there's no need to make this big fuss


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 24, 2007)

I was just curious because I was confused as to why it was brought up XD


----------



## NOODLE_LOVE (Aug 24, 2007)

I think that Sakura's love for Sasuke was a crush just like Naruto's feelings for Sakura were or Lee's for Sakura. The databook also states them as crushes, so I don't see much need to argue there. It may have been strong feelings but nothing I would call love.

Now currentl,m Sakura seems to be in love with no one.

Her interactions with Naruto seem like a normal friendship to me and she hasn't mentioned or thought about Sasuke alone in ages. In the first half of the story there was at least one sided SasuSaku development, now in the second half there has been no SasuSaku at all in the manga which should give one a clue, I think. 

Sakura is definitely over him for me and I am happy for that. 
He never returned her feelings and it's a great sign of maturity on Sakura's part that she moved on and understood and accepted that. Though Sasuke is not interested in her as a girlfriend, she still considers him important as a friend and team mate and sees how much Naruto suffers (more than her, as shown) of his absence than she does. She holds Sasuke and Naruto on equal importance levels now and I really like that change of her character.

Masashi Kishimoto said that Sakura was a character that presented human weakness. I am sure he was referring to her obsession with Sasuke in part 1 here that made her blind for anything and anyone else and was a hindrance for her development as shinobi. It needed Sasuke to leave and Naruto to get beaten up baldy to show her that she was only relying on others. 

That she got over Sasuke romantically is the biggest character development she did for me. She realized he doesn't want her and finally accepted it. That was the end of her fangirl-self. I would ruin everything for me if she still didn't get the message and was shown to be just as nuts after Sasuke then before her development. 

That's my opinion and I am convinced of it.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

x_danny_x said:


> im talking about all the hints that was given in part 2, you can debate all you want but that is your position, fighting these moments about Sakura and Naruto moments while SasuSaku is just left in the past.



All the hints given in part two... Are you referring to the subjective moments that have equally viable friendly and romantic interpretations, or the romantic moments that are always treated as a joke and always brushed off or rejected by Sakura?



> Sasuke never in the slightest showed interest for Sakura when it comes to love.  if you are saying all those events that the NaruSaku people support as true love to be just Sakura caring for Naruto as a friend, then the samething can be said with Sasuke when it came to Sakura in part 1.



Keep in mind that Sasuke is known for keeping his true feelings under wraps, whereas Sakura never was shown as the type to keep her romantic feelings hidden. Sasuke did less and less to push Sakura away as time went on (until Itachi reared his head, at least), whereas Sakura's latest rejection of Naruto shows that in the romantic sense, nothing has changed at all between Naruto and Sakura. Naruto's feelings are still brought up as a joke, and Sakura still outright rejects them without even the slightest hint of romantic tension on her part. It's *just not there.*

Comparing Sasuke/Sakura to Naruto/Sakura... If Sasuke/Sakura truly has not even an inkling of romantic feelings on Sasuke's part, then there isn't even a word negative enough to describe the dismal state Naruto/Sakura is in.



NOODLE_LOVE said:


> I think that Sakura's love for Sasuke was a crush just like Naruto's feelings for Sakura were or Lee's for Sakura. The databook also states them as crushes, so I don't see much need to argue there. It may have been strong feelings but nothing I would call love.



Does it? I'm fairly certain databook 2 says Sakura's feelings are genuine. There's no doubt Sakura's feelings were merely a crush early on in part 1, but they developed over time.



> Now currentl,m Sakura seems to be in love with no one.
> 
> Her interactions with Naruto seem like a normal friendship to me and she hasn't mentioned or thought about Sasuke alone in ages. In the first half of the story there was at least one sided SasuSaku development, now in the second half there has been no SasuSaku at all in the manga which should give one a clue, I think.



What about Sakura knocking Sai's block off for badmouthing Sasuke? The entire page full of zoom-ins on Sakura's face at the reunion? Crying with happiness when she learns that Orochimaru is dead, and thus Sasuke *isn't* going to become mindless snakeskin?

Just because Sakura isn't crying "Sasuke-kuuuun" every 3 seconds doesn't mean she's no longer in love. I'd say it's more likely that she is now in line with Naruto's thinking, and realizes that action will get her where moping won't.



> Sakura is definitely over him for me and I am happy for that.
> He never returned her feelings and it's a great sign of maturity on Sakura's part that she moved on and understood and accepted that. Though Sasuke is not interested in her as a girlfriend, she still considers him important as a friend and team mate and sees how much Naruto suffers (more than her, as shown) of his absence than she does. She holds Sasuke and Naruto on equal importance levels now and I really like that change of her character.



Sasuke gradually did less to push Sakura away over the course of the manga (at least until Itachi showed up). Additionally, it's quite possible that Sasuke turned Sakura down at the goodbye scene because he had chosen revenge over her (and everyone else). Not proof of romance, but saying there's definitely nothing there on Sasuke's side is a rather brash claim.

And yes, Sakura does hold Naruto and Sasuke as equally important now, though I believe it to be for different reasons. Just as Nawaki and Dan were equally important to Tsunade.



> Masashi Kishimoto said that Sakura was a character that presented human weakness. I am sure he was referring to her obsession with Sasuke in part 1 here that made her blind for anything and anyone else and was a hindrance for her development as shinobi. It needed Sasuke to leave and Naruto to get beaten up baldy to show her that she was only relying on others.



I believe that it was not Sakura's feelings, but the way she handled them that illustrated her weakness and immaturity. If the former were true, then her feelings would have weakened as she matured greatly over the course of part 1. Instead, her feelings actually *strengthened* even as she matured, to the point of legitimately confessing love at the goodbye scene.



> That she got over Sasuke romantically is the biggest character development she did for me. She realized he doesn't want her and finally accepted it. That was the end of her fangirl-self. I would ruin everything for me if she still didn't get the message and was shown to be just as nuts after Sasuke then before her development.



I've already argued all of this in earlier points.



> That's my opinion and I am convinced of it.



Hmm... We'll see.


----------



## NOODLE_LOVE (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry but I think that Sakura is over Sasuke.
There has been nothing romantic about all those situation you described.
And it would be better for her to be over him by now because he doesn't feel the same about her. One day, I girl should be mature enough to realize and move on and accept that her love is unrequited.

I hope Sakura has gained this maturity and acceptance. 

And to me it's obvious that Sasuke only likes Sakura as a comrade. 
I am not one for speculations or twisting the plot around just to make me see things that might be there. It feels like lying to oneself and I don't like this. It is like living in denial and holding onto dreams. Sasuke's actions speak for themselves. Nothing romantic about them. 

I rather go for pairings that have some mutuality to them. SasuSaku definitely doesn't fall into this category.


----------



## Scud (Aug 24, 2007)

If Sakura's love for Sasuke wasn't genuine, she would have gotten over him during the timeskip.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

NOODLE_LOVE said:


> Sorry but I think that Sakura is over Sasuke.
> There has been nothing romantic about all those situation you described.
> And it would be better for her to be over him by now because he doesn't feel the same about her. One day, I girl should be mature enough to realize and move on and accept that her love is unrequited.
> I hope Sakura has gained this maturity and acceptance.
> ...



*Welcome to pairing fandom. SasuSaku is not the only one to blame.*

Sorry I have to admit: the three major pairings in Naruto have *some *mutuality to them, not in terms of romance however, but more in friendship or acquaintances.  

Setting all the pairing bias aside, Sasuke's actions have nothing “romantic” about them. He cares for her. He can confide in her. He sees right through her. He protects her with his life like another comrade [and the fact that no one else would at the time]. He treats her differently than other women... just as he deals with Naruto and Itachi under new types of "fraternal treatment." Sakura and Naruto Kakashi are his important people whom he had to let go. Period. Maybe there’ll be something else between Sasuke and Sakura in the future. Who said it wasn't possible? He already cares about her more than any other member of the opposite sex…[as of now, anyway] and the fact that Sakura’s goal is to win Sasuke’s heart .  

Sakura's actions towards Sasuke... are different. 

Sadly, we're not saying Sasuke loves Sakura. It's the other way around- which is the topic of this thread. If Kishimoto hadn't said her feelings were keyword: genuine - as in real - then we wouldn't be spending time discussing this. But he did. So here we are.  

IMO, Naruto has gained maturity and acceptance to move on chase Sasuke!!!. Not the girls.


----------



## Veil of Dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

NOODLE_LOVE said:


> Sorry but I think that Sakura is over Sasuke.
> There has been nothing romantic about all those situation you described.
> And it would be better for her to be over him by now because he doesn't feel the same about her. One day, I girl should be mature enough to realize and move on and accept that her love is unrequited.
> 
> ...



You know, in a proper debate, you're supposed to actually *counter* a person's points. All you've done here is say "you're wrong" without actually providing any evidence or reasoning to back up your refutal, and have simply rewritten the same damned things I've already countered. Unless you can actually argue against me directly instead of just replaying the same statements like a broken record, I'd dare say I have you beaten in this argument.


----------



## NOODLE_LOVE (Aug 24, 2007)

tsuki-tenshou said:


> *Welcome to pairing fandom. SasuSaku is not the only one to blame.*


And when did I claim it was ? 
Please stop over-reacting just because I don't believe in SasuSaku and have a sober view on the series. 



> Sorry I have to admit: the three major pairings in Naruto have *some *mutuality to them, not in terms of romance however, but more in friendship or acquaintances.


And when did I claim it was otherwise ? 
This was what I was getting at. Sasuke only thinks of Sakura as a friend. There is nothing romantic there. She has tried all of part one and failed to gain him as her boyfriend. He is not interested in her and she should have gotten the message by now. In my opinion, it is better for a girl to gain some maturity and leave a person alone (in a romantic sense) who doesn't want to be in a relationship with her instead of chasing after him until the end of her lifetime. It's not like they couldn't be just friends. It's called accepting another persons decision and moving on with life. Sakura is not the first girl who would get over her first love. It would only be realistic to accept and stop trying to romantically pursue a person that has several times shown he is not interested. 



> IMO, Naruto has gained maturity and acceptance to move on chase Sasuke!!!. Not the girls.


They both should move on. It's unrequited all the same.
It is not like they couldn't be all just friends what I think they will be.
Sasuke doesn't return Sakura's feelings, Sakura doesn't return Naruto's feelings. Both should at one point accept and try to find someone else. That would be a realistic scenario.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 24, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> If Sakura's love for Sasuke wasn't genuine, she would have gotten over him during the timeskip.



And yet it has not been revealed that she is still in love with Sasuke in part II either.... .....She has been shown thinking of both Sasuke and Naruto as her motivators to get stronger...(the scene with Sakura asking for Tsunade to train her and the Sasori fight as well..).....


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

> And when did I claim it was ?
> Please stop over-reacting just because I don't believe in SasuSaku and have a sober view on the series.



Big bolded letters are over-reacting and intimidating?  It was only replying to the bolded part [which I highlighted] in your post. IF I was over-reacting I’d go as far as neg repping and flaming you so don’t start switching the topic regarding my behavior, please. 



> And when did I claim it was otherwise ?
> This was what I was getting at. Sasuke only thinks of Sakura as a friend. She has tried all of part one and failed to gain him as her boyfriend. He is not interested in her and she should have gotten the message by now. In my opinion, it is better for a girl to gain some maturity and leave a person alone (in a romantic sense) who doesn't want to be in a relationship with her instead of chasing after him until the end of her lifetime. It's called accepting another persons decision and moving on with life. Sakura is not the first girl who would get over her first love. It would only be realistic to understand and stop trying to romantically pursue a person that has several times shown he is not interested.



When did you claim otherwise? Your post above mine.  

But that’s your opinion.  That’s like saying Naruto should really understand Sasuke’s intentions [to sever bonds and kill Itachi] and leave him alone. Naruto should give up becoming Hokage permanently.  I’m sorry if you deem girls as stupid and shallow— but their goals still count valid, by that, I mean Sakura’s. Sakura is NOT the first girl who would get over her first love? Do name me another girl who has given up her first genuine [and in fact proven to be with a source/manga page] love.   

It would also be realistic to romantically pursue a person who needs all the love he can get after all the things he has done.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 24, 2007)

But that does not change the fact that Sasuke still does not want Sakura either..... ....When someone does not want a relationship.....That person should still keep bugging that other person even though he still apparently does not want to be in one....?  That does not sound like a realistic approach either....more like annoyance..


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> And yet it has not been revealed that she is still in love with Sasuke in part II either.... .....She has been shown thinking of both Sasuke and Naruto as her motivators to get stronger...(the scene with Sakura asking for Tsunade to train her and the Sasori fight as well..).....



And, you're implying Sakura doesn't love Sasuke anymore because there has been no focus on her whatsoever aside [except her eyes, tears for him] from the Sasori fight that happened earlier in Part II. Sasuke isn't present and she hasn't interacted with him fully like Naruto- so you can't assume Sakura's love for him is officially dead.    




Fruits Basket Fan said:


> But that does not change the fact that Sasuke still does not want Sakura either..... ....When someone does not want a relationship.....That person should still keep bugging that other person even though he still apparently does not want to be in one....?  That does not sound like a realistic approach either....more like annoyance..




I guess Naruto's realistic approach isn't so realistic either.

Really? Sakura kept bugging him to be in a relationship with her? Yeah, earlier in part one. Although, in the rest of part I, it was mostly of her sitting right beside him whenever he was in pain and Naruto was fighting his own battles. It was mostly her worrying over Sasuke's sake, which is realistic if you love someone so dearly.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lay down the weapons for a moment...helpless man coming through...
All we have to hit each other with are speculations. That having been said, anything we say are not but may be confirmed in due time. Until then, can we ease up with the suppressive fire and just discuss validly?...
This is not discussion, I know discussion when I see it...
You go, tsuki!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 24, 2007)

tsuki-tenshou said:


> And, you're implying Sakura doesn't love Sasuke anymore because there has been no focus on her whatsoever aside [except her eyes, tears for him] from the Sasori fight that happened earlier in Part II. Sasuke isn't present and she hasn't interacted with him fully like Naruto- so you can't assume Sakura's love for him is officially dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never said that Sakura does not still love Sasuke.... ...Although it may not still be romantic love....You do not need romantic love in order to save a teammate because Naruto is even more focused in saving Sasuke more than her and he is not in love with Sasuke.....Time can change romantic feelings....Especially if that other person is gone for a while and called you "You're really are annoying..."...Sakura sort of made a reaction for being called that....but she still cares for him as a teammate....

And who brought up Naruto... ..?  I did not.... But on that subject, Sakura does not seem to mind his date proposals and then there was the chapter 343 feeding scene as well.....While Sakura has only been shown worrying and constantly more worrying of Sasuke's CS form in contrast with Naruto since not only does she worry but it shows that Naruto can make her smile while Sasuke just thoughtlessly throw her apples out of his way when she was trying to help him....Naruto at least lets her know she is helping and even says it makes him happy to boot.....

I do not disagree that those things happened but now the story is set after the timeskip and now she is basically at Naruto's side as well and fighting in the same battlefield as well.....That sounds realistic enough as well...To have someone beside you through everything you go through in life....


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

Aniki, thanks. 

I don't really want a "war" to erupt out of bolded print.  If it seemed intimidating, I apologize.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 24, 2007)

I have not ill attentions toward you, tsuki-tenshou as well...


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

> In the first half of the story there was at least one sided SasuSaku development, now in the second half there has been no SasuSaku at all in the manga which should give one a clue, I think.


 
(facepalm). Sasuke. Is. _Gone_. What do you expect him to do, return to Konoha just to say, "By the by, Sakura...". >.>'' 

I'm sorry, but I think it was wholeheartedly expected that Sasuke would choose his revenge over anything that would grant him his own happiness. He pushed it away; who's to say he _didn't want it_? Again, this is what is so irking about other fandoms. Looking constantly at the negative and never at the positive, and what it did for the individual characters when they confided and trusted each other. 

And you all just want everything to play out so damn perfect, that's what I absolutely hate. You expect him to give up everything he's worked for to sweep her off her feet and ride into the sunset like some sickening little fairytale, and if it doesn't play out that way, everybody needs to dismiss it. I'm a fucking fan and I understand it's not going to happen that way; the narrow-mindedness I find is ludricrous. *This is not Cinderella.* When it's dealing with Sasuke, you can expect it to be complicated. Sasuke had things to work out, and still does, as did (do) the rest of the team. Just because the focus isn't romance _right now_ or Sakura isn't brooding around murmuring _Sasuke-kun_ like a useless wallflower doesn't mean she doesn't love him or does not care. Christ, next I'm going to hear that Sasuke's a wifebeater.

So many of you say that most likely, romance will occur in the very end, due to it being a, (cringe), shounen, or because there is so much action happening now. So why are you using the argument that _because_ it's not happening_ 'now'_ or that hints aren't being dropped on your head _'right fucking now',_ it won't ever happen? Nice way to contradict yourself. Funny, how you hate using what has already happened to justify events that may occur later, saying it's _'in the past',_ but you will use the details only of the 'here and now' to dictate the events that have to be BECAUSE of what occured in the past.

If Naruto pursues Sakura for about the same time as Sakura has done to Sasuke, and the former has not stopped, why would the latter?



> I think that Sakura's love for Sasuke was a crush just like Naruto's feelings for Sakura were or Lee's for Sakura. The databook also states them as crushes, so I don't see much need to argue there.


 
Even though her profile stated that her feelings for him were genuine, and that he 'could not' let her in rather than 'would not' let her in. An implication, _perhaps,_ or maybe nothing, but considering you won't argue about the databook because you seem to think it's correct, shouldn't you consider what_ I've said_ (which is true) just as viable as what_ you_ also took from it?



> But on that subject, Sakura does not seem to mind his date proposals


LMAO. 

Why does she hit him, then? Why doesn't she just give him a chance? Seems with the last one she was a tad annoyed.



> Naruto since not only does she worry but it shows that Naruto can make her smile while Sasuke just thoughtlessly throw her apples out of his way when she was trying to help him....Naruto at least lets her know she is helping and even says it makes him happy to boot.....


 
Shall I count how many times she has smiled in Naruto's presence and _she was hiding her feelings_?  

And as for Sasuke, again, what did you expect him to do, smile all wide and say thank you? Considering the circumstances that had just happened, what in all hell do you expect him to do? 

Oh wow, it's so amazing and totally proves their love when they work together toward a common goal to bring Sasuke back. They are a team, you know, god forbid she be at his side unless she wants to jump his bones. They're fighting the same battlefield because they are united, again, by the same person, the same goal. This does not constitute romance. Naruto is not getting Sasuke back solely for her; HE wants him back just as much, or he would not have cried after letting him get away at the reunion.



> I do not disagree that those things happened but now the story is set after the timeskip and now she is basically at Naruto's side as well and fighting in the same battlefield as well.....That sounds realistic enough as well...To have someone beside you through everything you go through in life....


 
Sasuke and Naruto have the strongest bond in the series, and yet Naruto wasn't there when Sasuke was dealing with the curse seal most of the way throughout Part One, the event that ultimately led to him leaving in the first place. It didn't occur to him to question the thing that was forcing his friend to suffer? Albeit he did, a few times, but when he didn't receive answers he didn't seem too concerned. 

Naruto and Sakura don't even connect on that level, unfortunately. When Sakura comes across the information about Naruto during her research (even though she was researching the UCHIHA MASSACRE first), what does she do? She pities him. While that proves she cares, that doesn't help him and he shrugs her pity off because he does not want it. Empathy affects Naruto more than sympathy, and empathy is what connects him to so many others that he has helped in the past. A relation of feelings. Inari, who had same bleak outlook on life that Naruto had once before; Gaara, who was the picture of what Naruto could have been, because they were the same; Haku, struggling to find and secure a purpose in life, the same thing Naruto wanted to secure for himself.


----------



## NOODLE_LOVE (Aug 24, 2007)

tsuki-tenshou said:


> Big bolded letters are over-reacting and intimidating?  It was only replying to the bolded part [which I highlighted] in your post. IF I was over-reacting I?d go as far as neg repping and flaming you so don?t start switching the topic regarding my behavior, please.


You really come off as rather pissed and aggressive, I am sorry.
And I never wanted to switch the topic, what's with this assumptions you are throwing at me here ? I have the feeling you really despise me just because I think SasuSaku is just not there and never will be. At least not a mutual SasuSaku. 




> When did you claim otherwise? Your post above mine.


No. I said Sasuke only likes Sakura as a friend. Then you said the pairing was mutual because he likes her as a friend. My point was he doesn't like her romantically which is needed for them to become a couple. 



> But that?s your opinion.


I never claimed it was a fact.



> That?s like saying Naruto should really understand Sasuke?s intentions [to sever bonds and kill Itachi] and leave him alone.


You are getting a bit ridiculous with this comparison now, don't you think ? What has the one to do with the other ? Please re-read my post. I said leave him alone in a romantic sense. Not leave him alone and let him die. Again you are over-reacting. If Sakura gives romantically up on Sasuke, it will not harm, destroy or hurt him. If Naruto left Sasuke alone he would end up destroying himself. You are acting as if Sakura could not move on and care for Sasuke as a friend. It is possible. I don't say it is that way but I think it will be that way.



> Naruto should give up becoming Hokage permanently.


Again, why do you bring Naruto into this ? It has nothing to do with Naruto's dreams when Sakura accepts that Sasuke's feelings for her are just friendship and that she moves on.



> I?m sorry if you deem girls as stupid and shallow? but their goals still count valid, by that, I mean Sakura?s.


One assumption after another, I really wonder about your behavior.  
I never said girls are stupid and shallow. Sakura's goal is to save both Sasuke and Naruto. When did I say it isn't valid ? 



> Sakura is NOT the first girl who would get over her first love? Do name me another girl who has given up her first genuine [and in fact proven to be with a source/manga page] love.


I meant in general and not in the series of Naruto. All I was trying to say is that it is very common and that it happens every day that girls grow up and stop chasing after a guy when they realize it is no use and get rejected. I don't know or see a reason why Sakura should still keep on pursuing Sasuke, he has made his stance clear. Sakura has tried long enough and what she got was Sasuke's friendship. That's it. I just don't want her to be stuck on a first love who is not interested in her and never be able to move on. My opinion is that it is better for her to move on because Sasuke doesn't return her feelings. I don't want her to suffer anymore.



> It would also be realistic to romantically pursue a person who needs all the love he can get after all the things he has done.


But Sasuke has already shown he doesn't want Sakura's romantic love but he was willing to build a friendship with her instead. It's a great gift and Sakura shouldn't demand more from him than he is willing to give.

It's all my opinion so please don't feel attacked again.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 24, 2007)

Her love for sasuke, in the beginning was crush.

*Spoiler*: _For PArt II_ 



In Part II it has evolved to teammate love.


----------



## NOODLE_LOVE (Aug 24, 2007)

Hiroshi said:


> Her love for sasuke, in the beginning was crush.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For PArt II_
> 
> ...


This is all I wanted to say in short.
Too bad people won't let you have your own view on the series anymore these days as it seems.


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

Aniki, thanks. But don't leave!! 

I don't really want a "war" to erupt out of bolded print.  If it seemed intimidating, I apologize.

I guess, I needed to bring him up. 

Sasuke threw apples because his rivalry with Naruto took over. Sasuke thoughtfully thanked her about an episode/chapter later.

Sakura did not take Naruto's first of many date proposals seriously after he came back. The rest were painful/harsh NOs- that's worst than throwing apples out of his face and stepping on them. Poor apples.  

Isn't it possible that Naruto is making himself happy as well? Naruto is probably in a lot of more pain of losing Sasuke than Sakura.


----------



## Genesis (Aug 24, 2007)

You know what the simple answer is.

Sakura loves Sasuke.
Naruto loves Sakura.
Sakura is developing feelings for Naruto.
Sasuke acknowledges both his team mates.

That's fact right there. It's a love triangle for a reason folks because Kishi can take it either way even if NaruSaku may seem likely at the moment. All he has to do for SasuSaku is increase Sasuke's feelings from team mate to love. All he has to do for NaruSaku is change Sakura's feelings of Sasuke to that of a team mate.

I know there are deluded people out there who will claim NaruSaku moments in the previous chapters aren't really romantic or other deluded people who will claim Sakura has no feelings left for Sasuke.

Try and see the manga through an impartial stance, you might appreaciate Kishi's writing instead of trying to twist things to support yourself.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hiroshi said:


> Her love for sasuke, in the beginning was crush.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For PArt II_
> 
> ...



Point well taken. However, there are several panels that contain Sakura and Sasuke that could put that part 2 parenthesis in jeopardy in the near future.
Opinions and speculations are good, are they not? I find it quite entertaining how most of us get worked over this all the time. It's a good source of entertainment 

@Tsuki : I won't leave. Not that I'll do us any more good, but whatever. A pacifist is needed every now and then...

There's a saying that reads : " It takes one to know one". I'm sure people understand what that means, it's a clear track, anyone can follow it and see where it leads...

As well as the difference between the words enforcing and stating...



			
				Tazmo_ said:
			
		

> Try and see the manga through an impartial stance, you might appreaciate Kishi's writing instead of trying to twist things to support yourself.



QFT.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 24, 2007)

> Sasuke and Naruto have the strongest bond in the series, and yet Naruto wasn't there when Sasuke was dealing with the curse seal most of the way throughout Part One, the event that ultimately led to him leaving in the first place. It didn't occur to him to question the thing that was forcing his friend to suffer? Albeit he did, a few times, but when he didn't receive answers he didn't seem too concerned.
> 
> Naruto and Sakura don't even connect on that level, unfortunately. When Sakura comes across the information about Naruto during her research (even though she was researching the UCHIHA MASSACRE first), what does she do? She pities him. While that proves she cares, that doesn't help him and he shrugs her pity off because he does not want it. Empathy affects Naruto more than sympathy, and empathy is what connects him to so many others that he has helped in the past. A relation of feelings. Inari, who had same bleak outlook on life that Naruto had once before; Gaara, who was the picture of what Naruto could have been, because they were the same; Haku, struggling to find and secure a purpose in life, the same thing Naruto wanted to secure for himself.



While with Sakura it has only been shown just worrying over Sasuke over his CS form and not shown to be attracted to his actual personality....She seemed to have pitied him too....She may have loved him in part I but it was probably forced love but it was genuine.....But then the databook also said that Naruto's words always give her hope and with Naruto's influence...One could say that her *true development has begun*.... 

Sakura does make a small impact at least with Naruto because when he was breaking down that he failed to get Sasuke back at the Grass Country Arc...Sakura was telling him that she is still there with him and will get stronger together with him and then showed a panel of him raising his hands to wipe his tears....it seemed to have calmed him down.....He seemed to have taken it to heart since he even said in chapter 343 after he replies that being healed by Sakura makes him happy....

Sasuke has been shown gratitude and it did say she filled his loneliness....*for that night*....But it also said that he *cannot* let her in....Not *will not *....So it seems that he is uncapable to return such feelings....


----------



## xKunoichix (Aug 24, 2007)

In the beginning it was a silly crush but then I think it became something more. I think in shippuden she doesn't have those feelings for him anymore, sort of like a motherly love because she wants to protect him and Naruto? 
Hehe.. I think she's starting to like Naruto now.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 24, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> While with Sakura it has only been shown just worrying over Sasuke over his CS form and not shown to be attracted to his actual personality....She seemed to have pitied him too....*She may have loved him in part I but it was probably forced love but it was genuine.....*



Oh, yes. Sasuke was totally forcing her to love him.





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> But then the databook also said that Naruto's words always give her hope and with Naruto's influence...One could say that her *true development has begun*....



Her true development started when they fought Zabuza and in the FoD, when she wanted to save _both_ her teammates. Sasuke was the first one to tell her to take her ninja training _seriously_. Naruto never did.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sakura does make a small impact at least with Naruto because when he was breaking down that he failed to get Sasuke back at the Grass Country Arc...Sakura was telling him that she is still there with him and will get stronger together with him and then showed a panel of him raising his hands to wipe his tears....it seemed to have calmed him down.....He seemed to have taken it to heart since he even said in chapter 343 after he replies that being healed by Sakura makes him happy....



And your point is...?



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Sasuke has been shown gratitude and it did say she filled his loneliness....*for that night*....But it also said that he *cannot* let her in....Not *will not *....So it seems that he is uncapable to return such feelings....



He is incapable to return Sakura´s romantic feelings and Naruto´s brotherly feelings because he is set on revenge. That doesn´t mean it can´t change. Because if Sasuke feelings cannot change, neither should Sakura´s.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> While with Sakura it has only been shown just worrying over Sasuke over his CS form and not shown to be attracted to his actual personality....She seemed to have pitied him too....She may have loved him in part I *but it was probably forced love but it was genuine.*....But then the databook also said that Naruto's words always give her hope and with Naruto's influence...One could say that her true development has begun....


 
Enlighten me as to how love is 'genuine' yet 'forced'. If it were forced, that would mean she did not like it nor agree with it, and that it was 'against her own will',  which would hardly be _'genuine'_. 

It's about time Naruto started getting some credit; it was inevitable they would become friends, after all. Again, zero proof of having to fall in love. The bonds were inevitable and also necessary if they ever hope (d) to bring back their missing link.



> Sakura does make a small impact at least with Naruto because when he was breaking down that he failed to get Sasuke back at the Grass Country Arc...Sakura was telling him that she is still there with him and will get stronger together with him and then showed a panel of him raising his hands to wipe his tears....it seemed to have calmed him down.....He seemed to have taken it to heart since he even said in chapter 343 after he replies that being healed by Sakura makes him happy....


 
Not denying that she made an impact upon him, but I feel that Sasuke's impacts upon her, and given Sasuke's attitude towards Sakura in the beginning, Sakura's impacts on him, are extremely important and IMO, hold more merit for a 'romantic love' rather than a 'friendship'. 



> Sasuke has been shown gratitude and it did say she filled his loneliness....*for that night*....But it also said that he *cannot* let her in....Not *will not *....So it seems that he is uncapable to return such feelings...


 
Elaborate please...did she 'fill his loneliness' for only that night or did he only show 'gratitude' to her only that night, because I'll have to disagree with you either way. 'Filled his loneliness' implied that she has already carried out that action, not referring specifically to that night. Whether he was showing gratitude again or for the first time, the fact remains he said it, he meant it, and it's the only person he's ever thanked, even though he could easily thank Naruto for saving his ass and reaching out to him and being his friend, but he doesn't. :/

As for being 'incapable' of returning such feelings, that doesn't necessarily mean 'never', considering he was leaving to pursue his life's goal, which, duh, he would put over his own happiness.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (Aug 24, 2007)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> While with Sakura it has only been shown just worrying over Sasuke over his CS form and not shown to be attracted to his actual personality....She seemed to have pitied him too....She may have loved him in part I but it was probably forced love but it was genuine.....But then the databook also said that Naruto's words always give her hope and with Naruto's influence...One could say that her *true development has begun*....



Arguably enough, the pity part and forced love part are maybe too farfetched. If that were so, don't you think that she wouldn't have acted so well around him, even though it's still considered a fangirl love in part 1? There were moments when it escalated from fangirlism to concern, ie the CS scene, and that was NOT pity IMHO. It was concern, and if you are concerned about someone, you do not pity him. Caring is not about that, is it now?
Sakura changed herself so that she could help the BOTH of them, Naruto's words being the catalyst.



> Sakura does make a small impact at least with Naruto because when he was breaking down that he failed to get Sasuke back at the Grass Country Arc...Sakura was telling him that she is still there with him and will get stronger together with him and then showed a panel of him raising his hands to wipe his tears....it seemed to have calmed him down.....He seemed to have taken it to heart since he even said in chapter 343 after he replies that being healed by Sakura makes him happy....



Let's not forget that Team 7 members can only be "healed" like that by fellow Team 7 members. She was there at the time, and that point was what drove them full of zeal to his pursuit.



> Sasuke has been shown gratitude and it did say she filled his loneliness....*for that night*....But it also said that he *cannot* let her in....Not *will not *....So it seems that he is uncapable to return such feelings....



Choosing to disregard bonds like that at the time seemed appropriate. Let's not forget that he had a long way until he was ready for Itachi. Did he really need that kind of "distraction"? But, if that was the truth, that in fact he was incapable of harboring or even returning such feelings, should he have said the "Thank you" ? I think not. It would make him appear so OOC, wouldn't you say so? I believe there is more to him than meets the eye 
Team 7 reunion/threesome EEEEW ftf 

Wowow...3 people against a single post? Boy, THAT struck a nerve!


----------



## Sasuko (Aug 24, 2007)

NOODLE_LOVE said:


> You really come off as rather pissed and aggressive, I am sorry.
> And I never wanted to switch the topic, what's with this assumptions you are throwing at me here ? I have the feeling you really despise me just because I think SasuSaku is just not there and never will be. At least not a mutual SasuSaku.



 Just drop it. I was asking you not to go any further on this. I don't despise you, please. FBF, I also don't have ill intentions towards you or anyone.  



> No. I said Sasuke only likes Sakura as a friend. Then you said the pairing was mutual because he likes her as a friend. My point was he doesn't like her romantically which is needed for them to become a couple.


 
*slaps forehead* ...  I could say the same to some pairings. Fandom makes pairings. Each pairing has a possibility of happening with some decent development. And I said that it is possible that Sasuke can learn to love Sakura just as Sakura will grow to love Naruto one day.  



> I never claimed it was a fact.



Exactly. Why did you say this again? 



> You are getting a bit ridiculous with this comparison now, don't you think ? What has the one to do with the other ? Please re-read my post. I said leave him alone in a romantic sense. Not leave him alone and let him die. Again you are over-reacting. If Sakura gives romantically up on Sasuke, it will not harm, destroy or hurt him. If Naruto left Sasuke alone he would end up destroying himself. You are acting as if Sakura could not move on and care for Sasuke as a friend. It is possible. I don't say it is that way but I think it will be that way.



Though I am saying it can be possible for Sakura not to move on. Our opinions clashed. >_< 



> Again, why do you bring Naruto into this ? It has nothing to do with Naruto's dreams when Sakura accepts that Sasuke's feelings for her are just friendship and that she moves on.



Because Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke are the main characters with initial goals? Naruto has dreams, so does Sakura.  



> One assumption after another, I really wonder about your behavior.  I never said girls are stupid and shallow. Sakura's goal is to save both Sasuke and Naruto. When did I say it isn't valid ?



Start wondering again about it, please. 

Sorry but most fandom do not consider all three characters' goals valid.  



> I meant in general and not in the series of Naruto. All I was trying to say is that it is very common and that it happens every day that girls grow up and stop chasing after a guy when they realize it is no use and get rejected. I don't know or see a reason why Sakura should still keep on pursuing Sasuke, he has made his stance clear. Sakura has tried long enough and what she got was Sasuke's friendship. That's it. I just don't want her to be stuck on a first love who is not interested in her and never be able to move on. My opinion is that it is better for her to move on because Sasuke doesn't return her feelings. I don't want her to suffer anymore.



Alright. That's your opinion. But we are discussing fictional series about ninjas with inhuman powers and you haven't exactly given me a kunoichi's name yet.



> But Sasuke has already shown he doesn't want Sakura's romantic love but he was willing to build a friendship with her instead. It's a great gift and Sakura shouldn't demand more from him than he is willing to give.
> 
> It's all my opinion so please don't feel attacked again.



Alright. 

IMO Sakura isn't demanding more from him- she's waiting.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

I think she loves Naruto!
But I don?t like Naru/Saku


----------



## louipwns (Aug 26, 2007)

Chrozs Areving said:


> You know what? Why don't we all shut up and read the rest of the new manga and see what happens because none of us here are named Kishimoto and owns a manga called 'Naruto.
> 
> Even if we argue, nothing will change.



Thank u man. Still trying hard to not denounce that pairing with all my might...for all i care he can do Karin she wants his babies bad enough.


----------



## Nunally (Aug 26, 2007)

Let's just stop debating, make peace and cut to the good part.

I say we all have an orgy of love. 

How did we get away from the actual subject at hand completely?


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 26, 2007)

it seem's a bit overratted to me
have i posted here already ?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 26, 2007)

Katon said:


> I think she loves Naruto!
> But I don?t like Naru/Saku



Why do you think that? Because she punches him all the time?


----------



## Bloody Akiko (May 12, 2008)

*Does Sakura still love Sasuke?*

After all he's done can she really be devoted to him like she was before he left the village?


----------



## sadXakatsuki (May 12, 2008)

maybe but she is stupid but she dose start likeing naruto actly and thats when shes older


----------



## sadXakatsuki (May 12, 2008)

i mean she likes naruto because he has goten older but hinata should get naruto she loves him more


----------



## Bloody Akiko (May 12, 2008)

sadXakatsuki said:


> maybe but she is stupid but she dose start likeing naruto actly and thats when shes older


How do you know, she hasn't shown anything that implies she likes Naruto more than Sasuke.


----------



## Wakkayeah (May 12, 2008)

Well i think her love for sasuke is becomming less but i also think that she doesnt love naruto like she loved sasuke. In the manga at a certain point a certain someone that is important to sakura says she should take the guy who loves her before its to late.


----------



## Bloody Akiko (May 12, 2008)

I disagree, she's shown instance where she would beat down anybody who talked down to Sasuke and contridicting herself being she's the level headed one of the team.

Sasuke too her is still more valueable.


----------



## Impy-Chan (May 12, 2008)

I think it's still there. 
When they met after nearly 3 years she was even willing to hurt to get him back. 
It wouldn't fade away, it motivated her during all the hard training.
Besides she was gaping like a fish when she saw him 



and drooling like a pitbull


----------



## Basil (May 12, 2008)

It's highly unlikely but if she's still as infatuated and stupid as before, then yes.


----------



## Ayana (May 12, 2008)

No way!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 12, 2008)

although recently she has been nicer to naruto, he is like a brother to her, and i believe she still loves sauske, but now that she has matured, she is not as crazy as she was earlier


----------



## Levithian (May 12, 2008)

*She still wants to love him...hard and often.

Seriously though did you see the way she reacted at Oro's hide out? She's still obsessed, my guess is absence will only have made the heart grow fonder and she will love him in a more mature way, but its still, Oh Sasuke-kun!!!!!! For her.*


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 12, 2008)

Why is another thread like this, made again ......?



Bloody Akiko said:


> I disagree, she's shown instance where she would beat down anybody who talked down to Sasuke and contridicting herself being she's the level headed one of the team.
> 
> Sasuke too her is still more valueable.



And she got mad at Kabuto for insulting Naruto because of his "obsession" to save Sasuke during the Grass Country Arc......Kabuto mentioned Sasuke in the same sentence.....but it was the insulting Naruto part that made her mad, as well.....And told him to shut up and that he does not understand Naruto's feelings at all.....

It just shows that she holds both Sasuke and Naruto of equal importance....


----------



## kakashi:D (May 12, 2008)

course, otherwise, why is she chasing him... becoming a stronger shinobi? partly because she wants to be a stronger woman, so she doesnt depend on others, but she wants to be stronger so she can bring back sasuke. course they love each other, maybe not as much, but she is more god damn determined!! XD


----------



## Yαriko (May 12, 2008)

no I dont think she loves him anymore....only just as a friend maybe


----------



## sadXakatsuki (May 12, 2008)

but shes starting 2 care 4 naruto when she gets older


----------



## Connie (May 12, 2008)

I highly doubt it.


----------



## Will Of Fire (May 12, 2008)

There is already a pairing debate thread, you could have asked it there..
But to answer your question: Nope, I don't think so. She only cares for him as a dear friend/brother by now who needs to be saved. She wants to help Naruto to bring him back too, because she knows how important he's to him. There is zero evidence in part 2 showing that she still likes him that way. She got rejected hard several times by Sasuke after all. She has plenty of reasons to move on. I don't see any reason why she should still have that childish and shallow crush on him. :/ Growing out of that crush is/was part of her character development and maturity IMO.
And I think that she loves Naruto now judging from several hints/moments that Kishi has been giving in part 2..


----------



## Pyre's Plight (May 12, 2008)

Maybe. She hasn't shown us otherwise yet. I mean, look at how hard she trained over those 3 years. Even in the manga, she still trains. That's all for Sasuke.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

Freakin heck man, i leave and there starts this. There is already a pairing debate thread for anyone intrested in debating sasusaku/naruhina/or narusaku. Don't make new threads like this again please.


----------



## Pixie (May 12, 2008)

The possibility is there, but I very much doubt it.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 12, 2008)

I'd say: Yes! She does!
Otherwise, she wouldn't try to rescue him along with Naruto anyway. She never valued the 'friendship' with Sasuke, but always the 'love' between them, that never ever existed outside her imagination, so...Face-Pawn, bitch lol


----------



## Mia (May 12, 2008)

in part 1 Sakura was a mere fangirl. I doubt there was real love. She cares bout him tho. After all that said and done she still cares


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2008)

Well, she went pretty crazy over that Sasuke x Sai thing Konohamaru did. :S

I'd assume that she's still very much attracted to Sasuke and that she would therefore fall for him very easily again if she's not still in love with him.


----------



## Hinata girl (May 12, 2008)

I think she does still love him deeply.  She has just grown up and know just because she love him doesn't mean she can let that effect her judgement like she did when she was young.


----------



## sadXakatsuki (May 12, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well, she went pretty crazy over that Sasuke x Sai thing Konohamaru did. :S
> 
> I'd assume that she's still very much attracted to Sasuke and that she would therefore fall for him very easily again if she's not still in love with him.



sai and saskue eww but i do think sakura is starting 2 like naruto more


----------



## Bloody Akiko (May 12, 2008)

sadXakatsuki said:


> sai and saskue eww but i do think sakura is starting 2 like naruto more


Sakura can barely take Naruto seriously. How can she start to like him more?


----------



## Hashirama (inactive) (May 12, 2008)

I'm sure she still likes sasuke but it seems that she is warming up to naruto as well


----------



## Beluga (May 12, 2008)

She loves Ino.


----------



## Bloody Akiko (May 12, 2008)

Beluga said:


> She loves Ino.


Thats just as good, but seriously I don't think she'll ever get over Sasuke.


----------



## Hinata girl (May 12, 2008)

I think if Sakura could she would keep both Naruto and Sasuke for herself.


----------



## sasuke190 (May 12, 2008)

Bloody Akiko said:


> How do you know, she hasn't shown anything that implies she likes Naruto more than Sasuke.



well actually she does seem to be getting closer to him evryday trust me i watch shippuden timeskip sakura likes timeskip naruto


----------



## Bloody Akiko (May 12, 2008)

She can't help it, Naruto is on her team and one of her best friends. If Sasuke was there it would be a different story.


----------



## Crisp (May 12, 2008)

Of course she does. She considers Sasuke to be part of the family she grew to love in Team 7 during Part I and considers him an important comrade to her. I think because of their history he will always be special to her in at least some way. Because of that it's one of the main reasons she's chasing after him with Naruto trying to save him from himself (or whatever it is they he's in danger of).

If you mean romance, I don't know for fact. With everything's that's going on romance seems to be the farthest thing from her mind as she's concentrating mainly on the wellbeing of Naruto and Sasuke with trying/wanting to protect them from the dangers that are currently pressuring them. So I don't see that much clear evidence in cannon yet on weather or not she's completely moved on or still might feel something deep down. We won't know 100% for sure until she voices it (if ever) later in Part II I guess.


----------



## Shiranui (May 12, 2008)

I don't see why she wouldn't. If her feelings had changed, she probably wouldn't have the same dedication to improving herself so that she may possibly _help_ Sasuke. Sakura still loves Sasuke, very much so.


----------



## chieki (May 12, 2008)

of course she still does, but she's no longer a fan girl


----------



## Femme fatale (May 12, 2008)

I think its quite clear that she does and I don't know how you are coming to the conclusion she doesn't. Unless your convincing yourself she doesn't.


----------



## sleeperninja (May 12, 2008)

I don't think so............apparently Sasuke could care less if she does ....its a one way relationship......those never work.

On the other with naruto however she seems to be coming around to liking him more and more with every episode so maybe that how its probably going to turn out. 

Srry Hinata...no love for you...but look on the bright side, Kiba and you seem to make a nice couple.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2008)

Probably, but I think it's now more like the love Naruto has for Sasuke. She isn't gaga over him now, but she wants to protect and help Sasuke because he's her friend. Same as Naruto.


----------



## Batman (May 12, 2008)

I think she'd like to, but she's confused.


----------



## Bobateababy16 (May 12, 2008)

Yes.I think she in the beginning of course was just a annoying fangirl,but eventually her love for Sasuke did become genuine,and that she did grow to love him,and still does in Part 2,whether its romantically or platonically has yet to seen or proven, she still does IMO, in the "thank You" scene I think  her confession was very genuine,albiet somewhat selfish,but still genuine.

Also I don't see why people don't think Sasuke atleast cares for her as a friend,he had the decency to pick her up when he kocked her out and layed her on the bench,offered her a thank you,considered her one of his precious people,told Pakkun to take care of her when he caught her from the grip of the sand.

I mean he may not love her romantically,but he sure as hell doesn't hate her.Yeah he may find her annoying and fangirlish in Part 1,but Sakura in Part 2 has chaged considerably,so anything  is left up to interprtaion in the Narutoverse.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

eh..promised myself i wasn't going to comment here but my answer is yes, she loves him.
The same way Naruto does, she wants them all to be a team again, friends even.


----------



## Ryuk (May 12, 2008)

Yes, she does.


----------



## Cair (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, but I don't think she's so fanatical about it. She likes him in a mature manner.


----------



## Siren (May 12, 2008)

Perhaps as a friend, or perhaps as more, it's unknown right now to say the least. However, it's no doubt she really cares for him deeply.


----------



## Gritz (May 12, 2008)

There is no real concrete evidence that suggest that she doesn't love him any less.  For me, if Naruto could retain his strong feelings of brotherhood for Sasuke, then why couldn't Sakura?

As to whether Sasuke actually returned those feelings has yet to be truly seen.   But like Bobateababy16 said, Sasuke sure as hell doesn't hate her like people suggest.

I have no doubt that Sakura still loves Sasuke deeply.  Why the hell would she deprive Naruto of the chance of smacking Sai for badmouthing Sasuke just so she could smack him herself.  

That is just me.


----------



## new2naruto (May 12, 2008)

Uh, no. Well, maybe a little.


----------



## gabzilla (May 12, 2008)

In before this is merged.

Yes, I believe she still does.


----------



## balmung29 (May 12, 2008)

Sorry but I beleive its just puppy love Im a fan of NaruSaku but this is my honest opioion I might metion NaruSaku once but thats it
1. Sasuke rejected her so many times I just think that over the two years she had time to think and saw that Sasuke had no interest in her only revenge
2. She really didn't seem too "Loveydovy" when they saw Sasuke after two years
3. I think that her love is gone and might be for someone else whoever that is though i hope Naruto <.<


----------



## Siren (May 12, 2008)

mariobro said:


> This question is totally opinionated, there is no right or wrong answer. I'm just gonna present two points and have people decide which one holds more water I guess.
> 
> Do you think that Sakur'a love for Sasuke is "puppy" love, by which I mean when little boys say they "like" other little girls. Or do you think that Sakura would really spend to rest of her life with Sasuke, if given the chance.
> 
> Basically, is Sakura's love real or not.



 Sakura's love seemed to be one made in haste. It started out as puppy dog love, where she probably admired him for such and such and thought he was cute, therefore deciding she had a crush one him. When they were made into a team with Naruto, it seemed to be the same. However, as time passed she started to get to know him and started to love him in a friendly way* . When she told him to take her with him it was because she was totally dedicated to him and attached, I'd say*. She couldn't stand the thought of him being gone. Sakura may have sincerely loved Sasuke at that time, but perhaps not love _love*_ [Yes, I just used the double word thing xD ].


*Spoiler*: _Part 2_ 



 Sakura has matured since then, and it is always a question if she still loves Sasuke. Sakura may or may not. However,  she gets melancholy when someone mentions his name and angry when someone insults him. So it's clearly evident that she cares about him deeply one way or another. Maybe the same way Naruto cares for Sasuke.




* = IMO


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2008)

Before in part 1 it was just a crush is my estimation, now she's grown out of that phase and respects him like naruto does.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2008)

Yes, I think that her love for Sasuke is genuine.  I believe that it started out as a crush, but over time it developed into true love.


----------



## Vangelis (May 12, 2008)

I believe Sakura's love for Sasuke is real though Sasuke dosent give a shit about Sakura.


----------



## ChibiKibi (May 12, 2008)

Darkhope said:


> NO pairing is canon.


True, so so true 



Darkhope said:


> I believe that NARUSAKU is the red herring.


...  ...  ... 
lol it's okay.  You're entitled to your own opinion  

Alright so let's see....um...
I think (i'll try to say this as unbiased as I possibly can ) ... 
Well, it's an undeniable fact that Sakura developed a deep care for Sasuke's well being.  And honestly, I really don't necessarily mind this pairing all that much.  If it went canon....I would be a little sad, but it seems okay for me.  Sakura....I do believe she had a degree or more of true selfless love for him, but I also think it was a smidge of some other stuff too....

I think it started off as a shallow crush because he was "hot", but she learned to genuinely care for him as they went on.  But for some reason....I also feel that she was partially telling herself that she was in love with him too ...  just a little bit   I dunno....I could be totally off but that's just what I thought ^____^''

It's really hard to pinpoint though.  Even though it was pretty obvious Sakura held some romantic feelings for Sasuke, the reasons and magnitude of said feelings were actually pretty difficult for me to read :/ However, I'm quite sure her feelings for Sasuke were meant to signify other concepts of her early life as a ninja.  
(Ex. It represents her blissful loving life before Team 7 broke up (just like the Backstreet Boys ), it showed her human emotional quality (despite her temper), and also, perhaps....(don't kill me, I'm sorry if I offend anyone ;___ her pre-timeskip "uselessness" as she puts it )  So these feelings weren't for nothing, they helped her grow into the person she is now :]

I suppose in short: 
Sakura's love went from - Shallow, fangirl crush ---> An unknown degree of romantic affection.

I don't know if it was TRUE love, but .... girl harbored some romantic feelings fo sho :]

*cracks neck* Whoo!  Essay over >w<  Off to dinner! 
Peace out ~! <3


----------



## Aina (May 13, 2008)

I think it was never even a love to begin with. It was either her inspiration/fangirlism or it was child's love.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 13, 2008)

I think Sakura would spend the rest of her life with Saskue


----------



## Euraj (May 13, 2008)

iCopy said:


> I think it was never even a love to begin with. It was either her inspiration/fangirlism or it was child's love.


I concur.

At least, right down until that moment where he left. She made illogical promises to Sasuke then, and that's usually a sign of real love.


----------



## Ayana (May 13, 2008)

Shadic said:


> This pairing is so shallow.  But I know how to fix this. KILL SASUKE



Couldn't agree more.
X3


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (May 13, 2008)

I say no drugs. I say no to love of Sakura to Sasuke.


----------



## Mia (May 13, 2008)

it was a fangirlism in the first place. Now she just cares of him as a friend or smth. I don't see love here


----------



## zuul (May 13, 2008)

I won't belittle Skura's feelings about Sasuke, she was deeply hurted when he left Konoha.

But I don't consider it was true love. Sakura never understood him in the first place and knew almost nothing about him.  It was just a little girl crushing on the popular boy.


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2008)

yeah her love is real.

 but either pairing happens is fine with me...^__^


----------



## Aldric (May 13, 2008)

It's pretty obvious for anyone who isn't some sort of utterly demented fangirl making a transfer and thinking more with her vagina than with her head that it wasn't ETERNAL LOOOOOVE

I mean 12 year old

Schoolgirl

12 year old schoolgirl


----------



## Juliexcore (May 13, 2008)

I think Sakura had a crush on him, like every other girl in the village.
And that's how it started out, she thought he was physically attractive,
acted the right way - and was talented. Obviously a lot of girls gawk over
a boy like that. But then team 7 was formed, and the three of them grew
closer. Sakura cares for both Naruto and Sasuke, considers them her best friends 
and would do absolutely anything for them. If she was to choose who should live
out of the two, she wouldn't know which one to choose. Naruto is like her
heart brother, the one she never had. And that's it for their relationship.
They're like brother and sister. Then it's Sasuke. He told Sakura how he felt
about the massacre, and Sakura who has never been able to understand boys
stayed by his side, trying to comfort him whenever, which he thought was
annoying. Yeah? Sakura never understood men. Then again, Sasuke was
grateful that she'd always stayed close, and I see (go look) doubt and regret
in his eyes when she confessed her love for him. Sasuke also seemed pretty
surprised when Sakura attacked him, even if she didn't have a chance. Of course
her intention was to bring him back. And then it's how she acts when he's spoken
of, she'll get angry or sad, depending on what's being said. And she cries over
him. I think it's more to Sakura and Sasuke's relationship than just friends. And
considering she's the closest to him out of all the kunoichi, I'd say she has the
biggest chance of getting something of a relationship out of him. Also, she does
kind of resemble his mother (besides the temper) don't you think...?

Yes, I think Sakura truely loves Sasuke.
And I also think Sasuke still cares for her.

Besides, Naruto has Hinata. And even if she's terribly shy, and to those
who doesn't care to understand her -stalkerish, she has always liked Naruto.
Not because of his look or status, because he really isn't supposed to be
the prettiest - neither the most popular. But she admired him for his
other qualities - who others failed to see. Hinata will probably never confess
her feelings for Naruto. She admires him from a distance. And I hope that
Naruto will open his eyes and return her hidden feelings sometime in the future.

After all, Hinata cared for and admired Naruto long before Sakura did.


----------



## zuul (May 13, 2008)

SasuSaku can happen because Naruto has Hinata. That's argument is so bleh. 

Naruto has never shown more interest in Hinata than in any other Konoha genin. And there is no proof Hinata likes him romantically. It states nowhere. The girl is pretty much fodder no, and there have been almost no interaction between her and Naruto in part 2. 


Naruto is the main character, not Sakura so his crush on the pink girl has the priority on SS.


*Spoiler*: __ 




According to the recent development, Sasuke returning to Konoha and having a sappy happy ending is more and more unlikely.

It's pretty much obvious SS and NH are dead horses now that the fans are desperatly beating expecting some move.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2008)

i seriously am thinking that sakura's feelin was just a crush/admiration..i don't get how it could possibly be the omgluv everyone seems to think it is..that would be a bit jarring wouldent it? For a "human character" like sakura to still like a guy who left her high and dry?(no offense to sasu here) that should have been her final clue to get the heck over whatever she was experiencing, after all normal people arent shoujou characters who keep impossible omgtrueluv crushes or infatuations their whole lives right? And since sakura is supposed to be "the closest to being normal"....that should be a tip off right there yes?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 13, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Before in part 1 it was just a crush is my estimation, now she's grown out of that phase and respects him like naruto does.



That's pretty much what I think.


----------



## Fay (May 13, 2008)

This ain't a pairing debate thread. People have the right to voice their opinions without getting other people on their back.


----------



## mednin (May 18, 2008)

It's real love.


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 18, 2008)

hmm she dont care bout him


----------



## Prodigy (May 18, 2008)

I think she care about him a lot, but its not truly love...


----------



## The-Phat-Kat (Jun 23, 2008)

Chair said:


> Pairing thread again? D:
> 
> Sakura's love for Sasuke is genuine. End.
> 
> ...



I'm sure shes in love love but its very lompsided..


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jun 23, 2008)

kyuubi425 said:


> He gave her his trust. He told her of the pain he felt as a result of the Massacre. She stayed by his side throughout Part 1 so he wouldn't have to suffer that pain of loneliness again. He left her with a "thank you". Hope is what keeps her love for him going now, and it seems it may very well pay off, given how he's not so lost in darkness after all, given his actions since he's subdued Oro.
> 
> NaruSaku is a textbook red herring. No way a few moments of grief over Sasuke's absence and pity over Naruto's fate as a jin can compete with what we were shown from NaruHina in the chuunin exams, and SasuSaku through the entirety of Part 1.




I agree. 

Sakura proclaimed her love for Sasuke and even then said she would do anything for him. How can her feelings simply be "puppy love" or a simple "fling" after everything she has said to him and had shown. She deeply loves and cares for him, and that proved the tests of time during the chuunin exam as well.

Sakura's love is deep and geniune.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 23, 2008)

Foolish romantic idealism.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 23, 2008)

It's as real as a plastic wig.


She's empty headed like all the other fangirls. Love? It's childish infatuation.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think her feelings for sasuke have gone down a bit, but when she was twelve she was really obsessed with sasuke. Considering now, I think its just puppy love.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2008)

i doubted it was real in the first place..throwing everything away for such a person isnt really qualified as a good "base" for pure feelings IMO


----------



## Farih (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it was real, but I think he doesn't have those kind of feelings for him anymore.  In part 2, we haven't been given any hints to show that she is still romantically interested.  Rather, we get hints of her falling for another guy.  So, I think the romantic love she had for Sasuke is gone.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 23, 2008)

Just a little teenage love. Well, it started out as a little grade-school crush and seemed to still be one until the end of Naruto. In shippuuden, I don't really know. If she still likes him, I'd consider it real love, since it's still there, even ~3 years after he left.


----------



## MuseSilver (Jun 23, 2008)

"Love" is the best way to describe that. And we'd probably be seeing more hints in _part two_ of her feelings.... if it was real. 

Instead Kishimoto is dedicating panels toward Naruto and Sakura's relationship. And I doubt he'd waste such panels only to develop their _friendship._ That was already done in part one, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2008)

I think she loves him, but nothing has happened in Part 2. =\


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 23, 2008)

I dont think she loves him anymore...she cares for him as a friend


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 23, 2008)

Things always get so heated in pairing threads haha
Sakura's love for Sasuke is real in my book.
I refuse to accept NaruSaku as 'canon'. And I'm pretty sure it won't be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 23, 2008)

Then to each his own..i know alot of people who wouldn't accept the real thing even if it was right in their faces


----------



## BubbleGumx (Jun 23, 2008)

I am all for SasuSaku, but saying you truly love someone at that age, 12/13 right? >.< she's not old enough to know what love is... well, properly. But I can totally see her ending up with Sasuke in the end and rebuilding the clan


----------



## April (Jun 23, 2008)

of course its love. It even says in the databook that sakura truly loves him. you can't deny the databooks, because the mangaka writes them


----------



## sworder (Jun 23, 2008)

Seems quite real to me


----------



## Shinobikitty (Jun 24, 2008)

I think she loves him in a way... but what has been shown is more infatuation then true love.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 24, 2008)

Selfish infatuation isnt something i would define as real love..


----------



## kidloco (Jun 24, 2008)

sakura-chan never love sasuke, was just fangirl things

she learn what is love when she discovery when she know better of naruto, love come to know the better in true form and not just fangirl ridicule admiration


----------



## Temp_Position (Jun 24, 2008)

Sakura is growing and learning a lot as she ages. When she was 12, she had a lot of infatuation and fangirlish love, which is creepy. Now that she's 15, its more toned down. But as for her still having romantic feelings for Sasuke, I dont know and i dont think so. I think she's more confused and can end up liking anyone at this point. She might still care for sasuke, but its hard to tell if its romantic love. Every potential pairing in the manga has loose ends, so, if you want sakura's pt 1 infatuation to be true love, so be it. The author isnt going to tie up any pairings. 

Also, she's a teenager. No offense, but when you grow up out of your adolescence and the hormones start dieing off, you'll know a little more if it was love or lust.


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't Sakura really loves Sasuke, especially now. Her feelings seem to be strong for Naruto. I think she just wants him back to make Naruto happy.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 24, 2008)

I won't bother arguing if the love is there presently, but in Part One, and up to chapter 181, it was. Stated in the Databook, and translated by several people. I spoke to my friend's Japanese instructor, a native, and she confirmed it for me, so I think arguing the point is a little pointless. Whatever people feel, it was stated. [ shrug ]. I don't see it arguable.


----------



## MuseSilver (Jun 24, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> Selfish infatuation isnt something i would define as real love..



I don't think it could be more direct than this.


----------



## Aerin (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it WAS a puppy love, which evolved in a genuine love, with time and as Sakura discovered Sasuke more and more. I believe it could last for her, because of that. 
I don't know what Sasuke thinks, so I don't know if they really could end together for life. But I would like to see her improvement leading somewhere with him. At least as friends.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jun 24, 2008)

At the beginning, I'm sure it was a stupid puppy crush with no base or substance. But as time went on, I think it became real.


----------



## Sanosuke187 (Jun 24, 2008)

sakura's ass like that gotta be one of a kind, she needs some tight jeans and some nice panties, though i wonder what kind of old panties shes wearing that dirty slut.


----------



## -18 (Jun 24, 2008)

Naruto's love for Sasuke is more wider than Sakura's


----------



## Ooter (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it's very much love.


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Jun 24, 2008)

-18 said:


> Naruto's love for Sasuke is more wider than Sakura's



For some reason i agree with this, though it isn't *that* kind of love. Naruto seems to want to get Sasuke back more than Sakura does, thats just what it seems like to me.


----------



## mednin (Jun 24, 2008)

I think they are both equally determined to get him backs.  We've just seen more of Naruto and Sasuke then we have of Sakura.


----------



## Zgizgi (Jun 24, 2008)

Agreed with Miss Pulchritudinous. 
I think Sakura's feelings were and still are genuine.


----------



## Daddy☆Naru (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoo boy. I shall say this again. Sakura is - and always has been - a mere drooling fangirl. Nothing more. The fact that she confessed to Sasuke that she "loved" him before he left proves nothing. It just like me saying "I love lamp". Doesn't mean I'd spend the rest of my life with lamp and hopefully help lamp rebuild his clan.

Plus, Sakura has done nothing to deserve Sasuke's love. Naruto, on the other hand, has risked his life and general well-being into saving Sasuke and bringing him back. Sakura just tagged along for the ride and still just stood there like the useless lump she is. NaruSasu forever. ^_~

(I'n not bashing, I'm stating the facts from my point of view. It's called an opinion, deal with it.)


----------



## Dogma (Jun 24, 2008)

Much like Hinata's admiration and respect for Naruto becoming love and affection for him, I'm not hard pressed to believe that Sakura's admiration and own desire to be as strong as she perceived Sasuke's ability to stand out, to slowly go down the way of love.

Sakura doesn't or originally wasn't a strong character, but Sasuke's ability to be strong was what drew her too him, maybe to the point to where she slowly became to love him.

Questioning Sakura's love for Sasuke doesn't really mean much, it's undoubtedly diminished or has turned the route of something else, since her big rejection at the end of part one, but she still feels something for him, at this point.

It's just an obvious fact.

However, anyone with more then three brain cells can tell that SasuSaku as a whole is a joke.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 25, 2008)

well I think that sakura's "love" for sasuke was only a teenage crush and now she is begining to realise that the one who really cares for her is naruto and she's starting to have strong feelings for him...........she cares for sasuke now only as a close friend and a teamate.....so i think it will be NaruSaku


----------



## Anandjones (Jun 25, 2008)

Sasuke is gay, it's like puppy love. Gamakechi is the perfect match!


----------



## Sacrilege of Uchiha (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with what I've been reading for a while now. Let's start with part one... Sakura's love for Sasuke, at first, was indeed a simple combination of teenage hormones, jealousy of Ino, and a crush on Sasuke, the same thing all girls at the academy had. She had little to no "romance" with Sasuke, once with Naruto pretending to be Sasuke and once with Sasuke turning her down (see chapter 33 page 19), oh and once with her weeping over his body (chapter 31 14-16 and 33, 2-3). The one time Sakura did try to have a romantic relationship with him he turned her down, then in the chuunin exam, any connection Sasuke made with her was either to force her to take the test or to make her shut up about his curse seal. This clearly illustrates his lack of compassion towards her, he was obviously too focused on gaining power, testing his capacity, or revenge. In the valley of the end Sasuke made it quite clear that he cared about Naruto more than Sakura and the only thing he needed Naruto for was to test his limits and gain the mangekyou sharingan from. Then Sasuke goes and abandons everyone so he can gain more power from Orochimaru. But for some reason Sakura still holds on to some desperate hope that Sasuke will come back to her, which is then spurred on by Naruto promising to bring him back. Which in turn only screws up his life... Part 2. Everyone goes on and on about Sai for a while and during that time Sakura starts developing feelings for Naruto, it could be romantic or motherly, this can't be determined at the time. Then later on they go and find Sasuke again, this ends up with Sakura staring up at him with puppy eyes, bringing back memories of her crush on him. Yes only a crush, Sasuke abandoned everyone and did not give time or effort into developing any relationship with Sakura, dooming her efforts. Now that everyone is back to chasing Sasuke it is only giving her pointless hope. I don't necessarily believe that Hinata is destined for Naruto in any way, it may as well have been a hopeless crush for her too. In the end I determine that more time is necessary for any relationship to develop and for this relationship to have any hope whatsoever, Sasuke needs to develop feelings for her.

*Spoiler*: __ 



But that's unlikely to happen because he's going to go with Akatsuki now to attack... possibly Sakura in the process.


----------



## Sima (Jun 28, 2008)

I think that Sakura truly loved Sasuke, the girl was willing to leave her village to help him in his revenge, she also told him that she would do anything for him. Then in timeskip, she is still haunted by her feelings for him. So I do think that she truly loves him.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe its real. I doubt Kishi wrote 181 like he did for just a "puppy love" romance.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 28, 2008)

What's amusing is that people seem to think that Sakura's love for him is so genuine- but what about Ino?  They acted the exact same way towards him in the beginning of the series.  And quite frankly, I could see Ino in Sakura's place in 181.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 28, 2008)

shit, another fucking pairing thread. 
It's inconsequential how individual audience members percieve her love (it inevitably begins to involve the persons own belief of what love should be and its quite obvious western and eastern standards are nearly completely contradictory to each other). Kishimoto already confirmed it was "geniune" in outside sources. 
Even then, her an ino's feelings are worlds apart, comparing them is utterly shortsighted.


----------



## Kek (Jun 28, 2008)

Ino didn't go through the same situations with Sasuke that Sakura did. FoD for example, or her staying in the hospital after Itachi mind-raped him. 

Sakura understood Sasuke more than Ino by 181, so I don't think she'd be able to say the same lines with as much feeling.


----------



## mednin (Jun 28, 2008)

Sakura's on the same team as Sasuke.  she still loves him after everything.


----------



## razieel (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it started out as puppy love, she was just fascinated of his mysterious persona. After spending some time together with him in team 7 the feelings solidified to the point where she could honestly say she would abandon everything for him. After the time skip I think she wants him back as a friend first of all and then explore if there is any romance left for him.


----------



## Aerin (Jun 29, 2008)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What's amusing is that people seem to think that Sakura's love for him is so genuine- but what about Ino?  They acted the exact same way towards him *in the beginning of the series*.  And quite frankly, I could see Ino in Sakura's place in 181.



I understand your point, but you said it yourself, it was in the beginning. The story has developped things for these two characters, since then.



Kek said:


> Ino didn't go through the same situations with Sasuke that Sakura did. FoD for example, or her staying in the hospital after Itachi mind-raped him.
> 
> Sakura understood Sasuke more than Ino by 181, so I don't think she'd be able to say the same lines with as much feeling.



Very true.

Ino wasn't a "precious people" for Sasuke... They weren't as close even as acquaintances or teamates as Sasuke and Sakura were, by the end of part one. It make all the difference.

The question was about Sakura, Ino has nothing to do with Sakura's feelings *in the end of part one, or now in shippuden*, were they puppy love or not. 

I understand than you can think it's a puppy love, but Ino is Ino, and Sakura is Sakura. They really are different in the end of part one.


----------



## Farih (Jun 29, 2008)

mednin said:


> Sakura's on the same team as Sasuke.  she still loves him after everything.



But, Sakura isn't on the same team as Sasuke anymore.  Nor do we know for a fact if she still loves him.

Although I like SasuSaku, I think her love for him has passed.


----------



## Kibara (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont think she loves him anymore...she thinks of him more like a friend


----------



## Hyroku Sanada (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd say, Sakura has been disillusioned by her own love for Sasuke.


----------



## Ayana (Jun 29, 2008)

Dogma said:


> However, anyone with more then three brain cells can tell that SasuSaku as a whole is a joke.



I love the way you're thinking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 29, 2008)

Sakura's "love" for sasuke was selfish, detrimental to everyone and is better off gone.


----------



## Silent Tatsumaru (Jun 29, 2008)

kyuubi425 said:


> NaruSaku is a textbook red herring. No way a few moments of grief over Sasuke's absence and pity over Naruto's fate as a jin can compete with what we were shown from NaruHina in the chuunin exams, and SasuSaku through the entirety of Part 1.



Actually, it's not. A textbook Red Herring is a mystery story literary device that leads you away from the true solution by casting suspicion on an innocent party.

A textbook Red Herring fallacy is trying to prove a point using irrelevant arguments. Kind of like your quoted answer to the topic.

I'm curious to know exactly what you find so compelling about SasuSaku, and especially what's so substantial about NaruHina in the chuunin exams.

I'd also like to point out, that when talking about Red Herring devices, the paths *that seem more substantial in the beginning* are usually the red herrings, designed to throw the reader off the trail.

----------------
Now playing: 
via


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 29, 2008)

Kek said:


> Ino didn't go through the same situations with Sasuke that Sakura did. FoD for example, or her staying in the hospital after Itachi mind-raped him.
> 
> Sakura understood Sasuke more than Ino by 181, so I don't think she'd be able to say the same lines with as much feeling.



Mm, agreed.

It'd just be strange if Ino felt the exact way Sakura did, because even though she definitely liked him, she never even had a real conversation with him onscreen, or any solid connection to him at all. She barely even knew him - it's totally understandable for her to have moved on (which she pretty clearly has). Even besides all that, Ino and Sakura aren't the same types of girls. Could you see Sakura trying to "seduce" Neji...? 

Ino's pretty and confidant enough that I'm sure she was perfectly happy to move on to the next hot guy to come by. It's not that she's shallow, she just barely knew Sasuke and had no real reason to stick by him. In addition, unlike Sakura, I could easily see her go "What?! He's STILL not interested in my hotness?! Screw him!"

Sakura, on the other hand, has been through a lot with Sasuke. She held him when she thought he was dying in the Mist arc, she held him again when he was possessed in the Forest of Death, and was with him again when he was in the hospital. She's seen Sasuke at his best, and continually stayed by him at his worst.

Sasuke has a lot of emotional baggage that could easily drive any sane person away, but Sakura's seen it all and never let it stop her. She's made it clear that Sasuke is her driving force and the person she cares about more than anything.

It could've easily been puppy love in the beginning, but it's grown far beyond that now.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 29, 2008)

> Ino wasn't a "precious people" for Sasuke... They weren't as close even as acquaintances or teamates as Sasuke and Sakura were, by the end of part one. It make all the difference.
> 
> The question was about Sakura, Ino has nothing to do with Sakura's feelings *in the end of part one, or now in shippuden*, were they puppy love or not.
> 
> I understand than you can think it's a puppy love, but Ino is Ino, and Sakura is Sakura. They really are different in the end of part one.


 
Thank you so much for addressing this. Besides being a suitable rival for Sakura's first leap in development and then later being a close friend, Ino had nothing to do with her feelings, nor did/does Ino have any importance in Sasuke's life.

Frankly, I've seen too much credibility in the likely possibility of Sakura's devotion to Sasuke, that I don't doubt her love at all. Whether he returns it is a different story, obviously.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

She loves him, but her feelings probably faltered in Part 2.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 29, 2008)

Also, one another thing I've noticed: the people who assume that Sakura cared little for Sasuke are generally the ones who loathed her, and barely skimmed all the scenes she was in during the last 400+ chapters to avoid her, so... XD; It's understandable that they wouldn't see it as possible for her to have loved him.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 29, 2008)

^And I also believe most of them miss the littlest moments between the two, which, when dealing with someone like Sasuke, do matter.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 29, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> ^And I also believe most of them miss the littlest moments between the two, which, when dealing with someone like Sasuke, do matter.



Oh, definitely agreed there.

Sasuke certainly cared for both Naruto and Sakura, though he obviously didn't show it the same way the two of them did. Even if your average reader didn't consider things like that noteworthy, you can't deny that Sakura did. She's always had absolute faith in his humanity, even when he himself didn't, so I can't see her (or Naruto, for that matter) suddenly giving up on him.


----------



## Silent Tatsumaru (Jun 29, 2008)

Haruno Sakura said:


> Oh, definitely agreed there.
> 
> Sasuke certainly cared for both Naruto and Sakura, though he obviously didn't show it the same way the two of them did. Even if your average reader didn't consider things like that noteworthy, you can't deny that Sakura did. She's always had absolute faith in his humanity, even when he himself didn't, so I can't see her (or Naruto, for that matter) suddenly giving up on him.



Not being in love with him anymore is a completely different subject than giving up on him. There's no doubt that Sakura still cares about Sasuke. But as someone who has not only analyzed the manga himself, but has seen many of the arguments of great SasuSaku debaters (such as PhoenixBlood), I can say that Sakura's love for Sasuke can still be viewed as an immature, selfish one. 

Especially since in the 225 chapters after 181, there's hardly a trace of it.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 29, 2008)

Silent Tatsumaru said:


> Not being in love with him anymore is a completely different subject than giving up on him. There's no doubt that Sakura still cares about Sasuke. But as someone who has not only analyzed the manga himself, but has seen many of the arguments of great SasuSaku debaters (such as PhoenixBlood), I can say that Sakura's love for Sasuke can still be viewed as an immature, selfish one.
> 
> Especially since in the 225 chapters after 181, there's hardly a trace of it.



Of course not - Sakura's been busy as hell trying to get him back, she's not about to sit around pining over him like she used to. She promised herself during the Rescue Sasuke arc that she wont rely on Naruto to bring Sasuke back, and gain her own power to bring him back.

How is Sakura's love for Sasuke selfish...? Because she didn't ditch him for someone "nicer"? If she did that, they could be selfish, but she did nothing of the sort. Sakura isn't the sort of person who'd brush off the person she loves more than anything just because he's been too twisted and broken to reciprocate her feelings the way she wants him too. She understands why he is the way he is, so she'd have no reason to do that. She wants to help him, not give up on him for something easier the moment it comes along. Sakura's a very driven and devoted person, two major traits of hers that have been focused on since the very beginning.

In addition, what's so immature about it? Out of all the characters, her love for Sasuke has been more mature than any other relationship in the series. Once she grew to understand him, she knew that it wasn't about ceaselessly flirting and hoping he'll catch on - she knew he was hurt, and wanted to help that. She truly and deeply cared for him to the very end, and did everything she could to help him.

To imply that Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are still immature is just ridiculous. Is Naruto's dedication to protecting and helping others immature? Why is it viewed as noble and Sakura's love considered childish? Even Naruto himself acknowledged that she'd grown beyond a simple crush, and understood it.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 29, 2008)

Silent Tatsumaru said:


> Not being in love with him anymore is a completely different subject than giving up on him. There's no doubt that Sakura still cares about Sasuke. But as someone who has not only analyzed the manga himself, but has seen many of the arguments of great SasuSaku debaters (such as PhoenixBlood), I can say that Sakura's love for Sasuke can still be viewed as an immature, selfish one.
> 
> Especially since in the 225 chapters after 181, there's hardly a trace of it.


 
I suppose it could be viewed selfishly, but I find it very difficult to considering Sasuke's "Arigato" was stated as "genuine". Why would he thank her for her confession of a selfish love and nature? Since there was no distinction, in Chapter 181, of her natures and actions, and her affection/infatuation, yet he thanked her and it was not specified, it could have been applied to one, the other, or both, so each subject is arguable. He thanked her for something, even if it wasn't clear what. And he meant it.

Sakura did begin wanting more from Sasuke than he could probably give, but it seemed to change almost instantly. To be honest, I rarely saw something selfish in her love overall; rather there were glimpses, and they were few and far between and occured very early.

And I hardly understand why people forget some of the moments that are no way at all classified as selfish.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 29, 2008)

Hell, the more I think about it, Sakura's love for Sasuke is downright selfless. Even though she knows he wont suddenly turn around and decide to have a cutesy ice cream date with her, she wanted to do everything she could to stop his pain.

I think that's the moment when it grew beyond a simple crush - when she stopped thinking of him as a hot classmate and started understanding that Sasuke was a truly broken person. She was willing to betray her own village just to be by his side.

It stopped being about her getting the cute guy she liked, and started being about the person she was willing to do anything to fix. Your average crushing girl doesn't worry about things like that.

If Sakura did suddenly decide that Sasuke wasn't worth it, it'd be a direct contradiction to her character. If she could go through all that and still know that Sasuke was someone who could be saved, then two years is nothing to her.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 29, 2008)

Even though I couldn't give a rat's fucking ass about pairings in this series (since none of them will happen and all of them are horribly done):



Haruno Sakura said:


> How is Sakura's love for Sasuke selfish...? Because she didn't ditch him for someone "nicer"?
> To imply that Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are still immature is just ridiculous. Is Naruto's dedication to protecting and helping others immature? Why is it viewed as noble and Sakura's love considered childish? Even Naruto himself acknowledged that she'd grown beyond a simple crush, and understood it.



Difference between Sakura and Naruto is that throughout her confession she was constantly spouting out "If you leave I'll be alone, I'll make you happy, I'll ease your pain, take ME with you". In other words, her own feelings were the dominant thinking over all else. SHE wants to be the one to heal his pain, SHE wants to go with him, despite the fact that she has her own family and friends who'll be hurt if she leaves. It's clearly selfish, though it's not necessarily a bad thing. It just shows a certain lack of maturity.

Naruto on the other hand saw Sakura's pain over Sasuke, and rather than say something like "Let ME heal your pain, I'LL treat you better than he ever could!" he pushed those selfish feelings aside and decided to bring Sasuke back to help him and to make Sakura happy. He knew that as they were now he couldn't help Sakura by himself since he knew of her feelings for him and Sasuke. Sakura knew (or thought) that Sasuke couldn't stand her, yet she was constantly trying to change his mind and shoot for something that may not exist in Sasuke's mind, rather than trying to help him by bringing up their friends or telling him that all them would be willing to help him. 

Naruto clearly has an unselfish and more mature love toward Sakura than Sakura to Sasuke. Can you honestly see Sakura...or PreTimeskip Sakura being fine with Sasuke being happy with another girl?


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 29, 2008)

If Naruto had a mature approach to romance, he wouldn't think letting a girl walk all over him and bash his face in at the littlest provocation meant he'd get some tail. 'Nough said.

It's one thing to be there for someone when they need you, and it's another to lose every ounce of self-respect you have. He doesn't seem to grasp that Sakura can stand on her own two feet, and that disagreeing with her once in a while wont kill her. He puts her on a pedestal, and treats her drastically different than everyone else even when she disrespects him. Naruto's had enough disrespect in his life, but he continues to inflict it upon himself in the vague hope that he might get some tail as a result.

Naruto's attitude towards the idea of a date with Sakura hasn't changed since the beginning. Whereas Sakura's long past the "Will you go out with me now? How 'bout now? PLEEEEASE?" concept, Naruto still seems to think it'll work. If he'd really matured to the level she had, he'd know that caring for someone isn't about letting them treat you like dirt - Sakura became stronger so that she could be her teammates' equal and bring Sasuke back, so why can't Naruto bring himself to just treat Sakura like a fellow human being for once? Weak attempts to shmooze over her aren't going to work much better than Sakura's towards Sasuke did. The things that effect Sakura (and Sasuke, for that matter) involve genuine and real affection and respect, not the "maybe if I nag her enough she'll give in" approach.


----------



## Silent Tatsumaru (Jun 29, 2008)

Haruno Sakura said:


> Of course not - Sakura's been busy as hell trying to get him back, she's not about to sit around pining over him like she used to. She promised herself during the Rescue Sasuke arc that she wont rely on Naruto to bring Sasuke back, and gain her own power to bring him back.



Ask yourself. Why did Sakura want Sasuke back in the first place? 



Haruno Sakura said:


> How is Sakura's love for Sasuke selfish...? Because she didn't ditch him for someone "nicer"? If she did that, they could be selfish, but she did nothing of the sort. Sakura isn't the sort of person who'd brush off the person she loves more than anything just because he's been too twisted and broken to reciprocate her feelings the way she wants him too. She understands why he is the way he is, so she'd have no reason to do that. She wants to help him, not give up on him for something easier the moment it comes along. Sakura's a very driven and devoted person, two major traits of hers that have been focused on since the very beginning.



How is it selfish? Glad you asked. To be selfish/self-centered means to be focused on yourself. To be selfless is to put someone else's needs/wants/feelings before your own. Sakura certainly doesn't hold Sasuke's wishes above her own. In fact, where has Sakura considered Sasuke's wants or feelings at all? Look at 181, when she dismisses his goal, claiming it won't bring him happiness, and pledges to make things fun for *them*, with absolutely no idea on how to do that. 

LINK

"I would do anything for you... so please just stay with me". Sure, you could put some romantic spin on it, but at the heart of it she's saying she'll do anything to keep him. Regardless of the fact that he doesn't want to do that. The entire confession is all about _her_, not Sasuke. 

In the end, when she sees that she can't persuade him, does she let him go? Does she muster up the courage and conviction to go with him? No. She threatens to scream. 

Sakura's pain at Sasuke leaving isn't feeling bad for Sasuke. It isn't her not wanting him to give up his home and friends. She cries because _he's leaving her._ By his choice, I might add.





Haruno Sakura said:


> In addition, what's so immature about it? Out of all the characters, her love for Sasuke has been more mature than any other relationship in the series. Once she grew to understand him, she knew that it wasn't about ceaselessly flirting and hoping he'll catch on - she knew he was hurt, and wanted to help that. She truly and deeply cared for him to the very end, and did everything she could to help him.



Everything, did she? That would entail... what? paring apples for him that he ignored and crushed underfoot? Threatening to scream and foil his plans to leave Konoha? Or was it giving up on doing it herself and crying and pleading for Naruto to do it for her?



Haruno Sakura said:


> To imply that Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are still immature is just ridiculous. Is Naruto's dedication to protecting and helping others immature? Why is it viewed as noble and Sakura's love considered childish? Even Naruto himself acknowledged that she'd grown beyond a simple crush, and understood it.



You've answered your own question. Love or not, she was still immature, and Naruto's love for her was indeed noble. She could barely see past her own feelings. All she could do to show for her love in the end was talk a good game and cry. 

Naruto, on the other hand? He could have considered how Sasuke leaving could be his chance for Sakura to notice him. He could have opposed Sakura trying to get close to Sasuke. But no, he was the mature one, the selfless one. Even through his own heartache, he smiles, and sacrifices his own chance at happiness for hers. Promise of a Lifetime. 



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I suppose it could be viewed selfishly, but I find it very difficult to considering Sasuke's "Arigato" was stated as "genuine". Why would he thank her for her confession of a selfish love and nature? Since there was no distinction, in Chapter 181, of her natures and actions, and her affection/infatuation, yet he thanked her and it was not specified, it could have been applied to one, the other, or both, so each subject is arguable. He thanked her for something, even if it wasn't clear what. And he meant it.



It could be anything. But what makes sense? What does 'thank you' mean?

I appreciate the sentiment.

Thank you for caring about me.

Thank you for being my friend.

Thank you for the memories.

Considering what happened,  'Thanks, but no thanks'. 

Sure he meant it. What of it?



Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Sakura did begin wanting more from Sasuke than he could probably give, but it seemed to change almost instantly. To be honest, I rarely saw something selfish in her love overall; rather there were glimpses, and they were few and far between and occured very early.
> 
> And I hardly understand why people forget some of the moments that are no way at all classified as selfish.



Well, I don't know about that. Her love was shallow in the beginning. At the end it wasn't quite shallow, but still just as selfish.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 29, 2008)

This turned into a debate thread i guess haha D:



For me Sakura loves for Sasuke is selfish because Kishi said it so....


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd take the "Promise of a Lifetime" and Naruto's selflessness a lot more seriously if he didn't, you know, jump at her like a hormonal dog the moment he came back from the timeskip. He understood her feelings for Sasuke, and pledged to bring him back, but still didn't respect her feelings enough to let it be. If Naruto is really so mature, why is every single "NaruSaku" scene a goofy comic relief scene at his own over-eager expense? Naruto's feelings for Sakura are (quite literally) a joke. No one takes them seriously, least of all Sakura, and he treats her like a prize to be won if he persists long enough. The two are each at their very worst when they interract with one another, with few exceptions.

I've already covered every other point you made and corrected it, so I wont bother repeating myself. I do find it interesting though that so many NaruSaku shippers seem to think Sakura's a horrible person unless she ditches every single aspect of her personality and becomes a completely different character. If she's really so terrible and unworthy to Saint Naruto, it'd be much easier to ship him with someone else.

However, I'll get the the point, since this discussion is about whether or not Sakura truly loves Sasuke, and Naruto's feelings and pretty irrelevant here: whether you consider it immature or not, Sakura certainly loves (or loved, if you're still waiting for concrete proof) Sasuke with all her heart. Even if Naruto's feelings are really "superior", she has a dedication towards Sasuke that can't be matched, and nearly every serious scene involving her revolves around her undying affection towards him, whereas any hints of her caring for Naruto beyond a close friend have all been punchlines.


----------



## Byakkö (Jun 29, 2008)

Is "it's all bullshit" an option?


I think it's more of puppy love, she's chasing after someone who she really cares about but Sasuke will never return that affection imo.


----------



## Silent Tatsumaru (Jun 29, 2008)

Haruno Sakura said:


> If Naruto had a mature approach to romance, he wouldn't think letting a girl walk all over him and bash his face in at the littlest provocation meant he'd get some tail. 'Nough said.



'Walk all over him'? Hmm... have any examples of this? I don't remember Sakura forcing Naruto to do something he didn't want to, especially after the Promise of a Lifetime. 



Haruno Sakura said:


> Naruto's attitude towards the idea of a date with Sakura hasn't changed since the beginning. Whereas Sakura's long past the "Will you go out with me now? How 'bout now? PLEEEEASE?" concept, Naruto still seems to think it'll work. If he'd really matured to the level she had, he'd know that caring for someone isn't about letting them treat you like dirt - Sakura became stronger so that she could be her teammates' equal and bring Sasuke back, so why can't Naruto bring himself to just treat Sakura like a fellow human being for once? Weak attempts to shmooze over her aren't going to work much better than Sakura's towards Sasuke did. The things that effect Sakura (and Sasuke, for that matter) involve genuine and real affection and respect, not the "maybe if I nag her enough she'll give in" approach.



And yet... Sakura sees how badly she treated Naruto, changes for the better, and sees him in a overall more favorable light. Sakura has exhibited respect, affection, admiration and envy for Naruto. 

Other than the one 'thank you' (accompanied by a couple 'You're annoying's), Sakura, on the other hand, is no closer to gaining any more respect, or getting any closer to Sasuke. Hell, she doesn't even put forth any individual effort anymore. So, which approach works better now? 



Haruno Sakura said:


> I'd take the "Promise of a Lifetime" and Naruto's selflessness a lot more seriously if he didn't, you know, jump at her like a hormonal dog the moment he came back from the timeskip. He understood her feelings for Sasuke, and pledged to bring him back, but still didn't respect her feelings enough to let it be. If Naruto is really so mature, why is every single "NaruSaku" scene a goofy comic relief scene at his own over-eager expense? Naruto's feelings for Sakura are (quite literally) a joke. No one takes them seriously, least of all Sakura, and he treats her like a prize to be won if he persists long enough. The two are each at their very worst when they interract with one another, with few exceptions.



The possible romantic moments are drawn comedic. What's wrong with that? This is an action shonen manga, not a soap opera. Naruto's persistent. It pays off in every other aspect of his life, so why should he take a different approach getting Sakura to look his way? Plus, he _did_ tone it down. A lot. Instead of insisting Sakura go on a date with him, he just asks her if it's a date when the opportunity arises. He didn't ask Sakura to feed him, Sakura _offered._

He said he'd get Sasuke back, to make her happy, because he understood her pain (the moment gives him similar pain). He put her chances at getting the guy she wants over his chances at getting her. He didn't say anything about giving up on her. Sakura never asked Naruto to give up on her. As painful as it is for him, he doesn't mind stepping aside for Sakura to have Sasuke. 

But no part of that means he has to give up entirely. 




Haruno Sakura said:


> I've already covered every other point you made and corrected it, so I wont bother repeating myself. I do find it interesting though that so many NaruSaku shippers seem to think Sakura's a horrible person unless she ditches every single aspect of her personality and becomes a completely different character. If she's really so terrible and unworthy to Saint Naruto, it'd be much easier to ship him with someone else.



Nobody said anything about Sakura ditching every aspect of her personality. Sakura's brash and abrasive at times, I have no problem with that (it's actually her true character). She's a very nice person besides, and I have no problem with that either. *The way you say it it sounds like her entire character is solely her 'love' for Sasuke*, and that's not true. Unless you're saying Sakura can't be Sakura without loving Sasuke, how would her going for Naruto make her a different character at all?

Plus, I'd like quotes or links to where you corrected _my_ points. I think I'd remember something like that.



Haruno Sakura said:


> However, I'll get the the point, since this discussion is about whether or not Sakura truly loves Sasuke, and Naruto's feelings and pretty irrelevant here: whether you consider it immature or not, Sakura certainly loves (or loved, if you're still waiting for concrete proof) Sasuke with all her heart. Even if Naruto's feelings are really "superior", she has a dedication towards Sasuke that can't be matched, and nearly every serious scene involving her revolves around her undying affection towards him, whereas any hints of her caring for Naruto beyond a close friend have all been punchlines.



LOL, I'll remind you that *you* were the one who brought comparisons to Naruto into the conversation.



			
				Haruno Sakura said:
			
		

> Is Naruto's dedication to protecting and helping others immature? Why is it viewed as noble and Sakura's love considered childish?



Remember? So I told you. But you're right. This is about Sakura's love for Sasuke. A love that was selfish, and is not exhibited anymore. Unless you're suggesting that she showed that love when they met again in Part 2, by rushing to knock his block off, a motion met by the electrified point of Sasuke's sword.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 30, 2008)

> Naruto clearly has an unselfish and more mature love toward Sakura than Sakura to Sasuke.


 
Unselfish? Hardly. He does his oh-so-coveted promise of a lifetime by using the same thumbs-up as Lee, to Sakura, and apparently is so unselfish that he is willing to step back. But. 

He cares so much about her feelings that he would roll over like a dog to go on a date with her? To have any excuse to get closer to her romantically? Puts his arms out for a hug that he knows he isn't going to get? I do not, and never will, consider his actions unselfish. They ring a hypocritical bell in my ear.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 30, 2008)

*eats popcorn*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 30, 2008)

Naruto's feelings do not belong in this debate is something i should have said earlier, however although they don't, to argue that naruto's love for sakura is somehow selfish is mind boggling to me. Sakura's attraction to Sasuke and Naruto's attraction to Sakura are different. While Naruto realized what anchored him to Sakura early on, we never understand what it is about Sasuke that makes sakura like him, she just does apparently. And for apparently no reason, as we've never been given a reason, she threw away her friends, and competence in order to increase looks and vanity. These are facts, however, what has Naruto thrown away because he loved Sakura? Nothing? Nothing selfish mind you, but he's given away his own chances and his own heart plenty of times for her, to try and twist it into something like vain Sakura trashing everyone to elevate Sasuke, is not correct.

You may argue that Sakura's feelings somehow "gained weight" and transformed into love during part 1, but again Sakura still shows that she never understood Sasuke at the goodbye scene between them, and if you don't understand another person's feelings, its most likely true that you don't understand yourself and your own feelings as well. Sakura did not understand herself at all at that time, in my honest opinion, 3 years after being plainly rejected and left on a bench, how is it not logical to assume she has improved herself?(aka left her childish sasuke feelings with the timeskip, especially since they are supposed to be adults now).

Long story short, kishi himself said her feelings were selfish, deal with it.


----------



## Kid Kakashi (Jun 30, 2008)

seems fake to me though.


----------



## briface (Jun 30, 2008)

*i think her love was real, but during the begining she DID act like it was just a crush thing. you know puppy love.
but as the series progressed i think her little school girl crush did infact, blossom into real love.
and i think she would, really spend her entire life with him. she claimed to do anything for sasuke, so i think she would. and she matches with him so perfectly. (in my own opinion.) better than ino or hinata or the other random chicks sasuke gets paired up with.*


----------



## akatsuki8 (Jun 30, 2008)

it is puppy love


----------



## Gary (Jun 30, 2008)

puppy love lol only naruto x hinata is canon


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 30, 2008)

Revy said:


> *eats popcorn*



i laughed my ass off at this for some odd reason.

anyways there is no denying that sakura loves/loved sasuke, but i personally think it was a selfish love.  i don't think i need to add more than that.  *Haruno Sakura* and *Silent Tatsumaru* are having a nice old debate about it.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 30, 2008)

Gary said:


> puppy love lol only naruto x hinata is canon



KisameXHinata si more canon then NH


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Jun 30, 2008)

> Naruto's feelings do not belong in this debate is something i should have said earlier, however although they don't, to argue that naruto's love for sakura is somehow selfish is mind boggling to me. Sakura's attraction to Sasuke and Naruto's attraction to Sakura are different. While Naruto realized what anchored him to Sakura early on, we never understand what it is about Sasuke that makes sakura like him, she just does apparently. And for apparently no reason, as we've never been given a reason, she threw away her friends, and competence in order to increase looks and vanity. These are facts, however, what has Naruto thrown away because he loved Sakura? Nothing? Nothing selfish mind you, but he's given away his own chances and his own heart plenty of times for her, to try and twist it into something like vain Sakura trashing everyone to elevate Sasuke, is not correct.


 
Do you think it is noble that he can pinpoint the one reason why he loves Sakura? I find it very odd that he can, and it induces a sense of heavy skepticism, since love is a pretty multi-faceted idea:  I doubt you fall in love with someone for one reason and that reason only. Past the initial statement, he has not offered any other reasons why, and I believe that voicing them so starkly shows it is an unconscious attempt at trying to convince himself, and perhaps those around him. 

I think a valid reason for Sakura loving Sasuke is the fact that whether she was in love with him or "infatuated", as some would rather say, she did not like watching him become hurt. Before she gave a passing thought to Lee or Naruto, she saw Sasuke hurt and it bothered her. Yes, a selfish prospect, but she grew out of it rather quickly when Sasuke showed her how arrogant she sounded. Sakura grew out of the desire to not so much just protect someone, but to care for them. She has an aversion to deep suffering, and, coming from her sort of average-family background, it makes plenty of sense. She expressed later on a desire to be a medic, and it shows just how much she wanted to help and to care. Yes, many things and many people attributed to this change, but as her eyes began the series focusing only upon Sasuke, so that continued even as other people began to make an impact on her heart.

Sasuke is a horribly broken person; I would say the most. Sakura measures her worth by how much she help, and being a medic is one of those professions where you have that drive to help and to care. Out of the rest of the cast, she has the most profound drive regarding these medic qualities. She is out to save lives, and Sasuke's life does need saving, whenever that time may come.

Of course Sakura's role will be less than Naruto's initially, but if people are assuming she will fade into the backdrop, I hardly see that happening; particularly with her new attitude.
---
Naruto is hardly selfless in his "love". The fact that he is praised to have "stepped back" for her feelings like a sacrificial deity and then turns around and jumps like a dog at the prospect of a date with her (which, look at his delighted expression: undeniably ecstatic), is enough for me to shake my head. I do not like that at all. So when his rival is away he takes whatever he can get? I do not consider that admirable. Though she is not dropping him very many crumbs, is she?



> You may argue that Sakura's feelings somehow "gained weight" and transformed into love during part 1, but again Sakura still shows that she never understood Sasuke at the goodbye scene between them, and if you don't understand another person's feelings, its most likely true that you don't understand yourself and your own feelings as well. Sakura did not understand herself at all at that time, in my honest opinion, 3 years after being plainly rejected and left on a bench, how is it not logical to assume she has improved herself?(aka left her childish sasuke feelings with the timeskip, especially since they are supposed to be adults now).


 
If Sakura never understood Sasuke, then she would not have been at that bench the night he left. *No one else believed he would leave.*

Is that the only fault you see in her, is loving Sasuke? Half the time she was caring for him too, but is that still considered selfish? And just how do you differentiate? She has saved his life, perhaps twice (jumping in front of Gaara, protecting him overnight along with Naruto in the Forest of Death; maybe three, if the curse-seal caused him any damage later on), and Sasuke displayed a behaviour pattern of protecting her if she needed it. They did this for each other, but you cannot assume it was teammate to teammate. 

*And if Naruto had jumped in front of Sakura in that scene, people would be crowing about how much he loves her and how selfless he is.* 

But no, all Part One Sakura consists of is a selfish girl trailing after Sasuke, even though she risked her life several times? And for all the fuss Sasuke made about being an avenger and forging his own path, he stood his ground near the end of that scene and told Naruto to take her away from danger, putting his goals and dreams on the line for her. Yes, Sakura. Because Naruto was standing and was hardly in as much danger as the girl about to be crushed to death.  Sasuke did follow it up with a briefing on precious people, and no one expected him to be sappy or single anyone out. Sasuke cares, whether people believe it or not:  She is also a "precious person" to him. That is fact.

_"You're not as coldhearted as you say,"_ observed Kabuto of Sasuke. Consistent evidence has shown that Sasuke is not a villain, and by proper definition he is an anti-hero. In Part One AND TWO, Sasuke has the ability to care and always will.



> Long story short, kishi himself said her feelings were selfish, deal with it.


 
And it was also stated that Sasuke's "Arigato" was genuine. Why would someone as no-nonsense as Sasuke thank her for a love he would realize was selfish?


----------



## ShadowNinja* (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it was just a childish and selfish puppy love..just my opinion. And I think that she's completely over him now. In part 2 she yet has to prove that she still has that crush on him.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 30, 2008)

In Part 1 her love was just puppy love, in Part 2 she just wants him to come back to the village because he is a friend and teammate, she mentions no longer ''loving" him.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 30, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Unselfish? Hardly. He does his oh-so-coveted promise of a lifetime by using the same thumbs-up as Lee, to Sakura, and apparently is so unselfish that he is willing to step back. But.
> 
> He cares so much about her feelings that he would roll over like a dog to go on a date with her? To have any excuse to get closer to her romantically? Puts his arms out for a hug that he knows he isn't going to get? I do not, and never will, consider his actions unselfish. They ring a hypocritical bell in my ear.






He's doing something he's done since he was a kid. You really think he's doing all this thinking he may be able to get with Sakura? If you really think Naruto believes continuing acting this way will get Sakura to fall for him, you know NOTHING about his character.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 30, 2008)

This thread should never have been necro'd. 

*recycles, although secretly wants to trash for various annoyances caused by the Big Three*


----------

